# ورشة عمل للتصميم للمنشآت المعدنية



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

:15:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقترح ان يكون المنشا المصمم هو steel truss with span 24 m and spacing 6m
وعلى ان يكون ارتفاع العمود 8متر والعمود ليس جزئ من الجمالون 
المطلوب اولا هو رسم لوحه bracing and general lay out
لو تم الموافقه على الموضوع سيتم طرح اى بيانات ناقصه والاستعداد عمل اول مطلوب
وشكرا:16:


----------



## سارية عثمان (7 يونيو 2009)

ياريت اخي الكريم ،فالاعمال المعدنية تبدو مهملة وقليلة التناول ،ليتك تبدا بالموضوع فتعم الفائدة .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا اخى الكريم على مرورك الطيب
ولكن انتظر فقط حتى تتاح الفرصه لاكبر عدد من المشاركين للاشتراك وبعدها نغلق باب الاشتراك ونبدئ فى العمل 
وباب الاشتراك مفتوح حتى 20 من الشهر الجارى 20/6/2009
وبعدها نغلق باب الحجز ونبدئ فى التنصميم واقترح واطلب من الادارة والمشرفين اذا حاز الموضوع اهتمام الاخوة الاعضاء ان يتم تثبيته لسهولة الالتقاء عبر المنتدى ولتعم الفائدة 
وان شاء الله بعد كل مرحله يتم طرح التصميمات المختلفة للمشتركين ومناقشتها واثناء عملية التصميم ايضا باب الاستفسارات مفتوح 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

لقد قمت بمراسلة الادارة وقال لى يجب ان يثبت الموضوع اهميته ليتم تثبيته فارجو ان نسرع فى البدايه حتى نتمكن من اثبات جدارة واهمية ونثبت الموضوع
فعلى السادة الراغبين سرعة البدئ فى الحجز والمشاركة فى الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسجل معكم
لكن لى استفسارات وبعدها استفسارت
هل التصميم يدوي أم بالبرامج أم بالجميع
وما هي كيفية التفاعل بين المشاركين


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> لقد قمت بمراسلة الادارة وقال لى يجب ان يثبت الموضوع اهميته ليتم تثبيته فارجو ان نسرع فى البدايه حتى نتمكن من اثبات جدارة واهمية ونثبت الموضوع
> فعلى السادة الراغبين سرعة البدئ فى الحجز والمشاركة فى الموضوع
> وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

فكرة ممتازة، ومشروع ممتاز... أتمنى أن تنتقل الفكرة إلى التطبيق الممتاز  

لا أعلم ما هي الطريقة التي ستقومون من خلالها بطرح الموضوع والتعامل معه، ولكني أقترح أن تكون طريقة تكون فيها الاستفادة أكبر ما يمكن بالنسبة للمتابع من الزملاء، وليس فقط بالنسبة للمشارك.. أعتقد أن وجهة نظري واضحة  

بالنسبة لتثبيت الموضوع... يتم التثبيت فقط في حالة تحقيق الموضوع للتفاعل الكبير فيه والاستفادة الكبيرة المقدمة من خلاله.... عندها يتم تثبيت الموضوع أوتوماتيكياً دون أي طلب... 

متابع معكم للاستفادة... جزاكم الله خيراً...​


----------



## سارية عثمان (7 يونيو 2009)

اقترح ان يكون العمل اولاً يدوياً ومن ثم يكون الاتجاه للبرامج مما يعطي مردوداً عظيماً،ايضاً يمكن ان تكون المرحلة الاخيرة اعادة التصميم بعدة برامج وعمل مقارنة .
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

انا اقترح نفس فكرتك اخى الكريم لكن اقترح ان تكون الرسومات بالكمبيوتر حتى يمكن الاطلاع عليها والتعديل عليها
ومازال باب الحجز مفتوح حتى التاريخ الموضح وبعدها كافة التفاصيل سوف يتم طرحها 
مع العلم ان المنشا المقتر انشائه حتى الان كما ذكرت فهو جمالون معدنى متماثل بيسط الى حد ماوباقى تفاصيلة وبياناته لو وافق المشاركين علية سوف يتم طرحها
وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

هذا ملف حول general lay out 
ارجوا ان يستفيد منه الاخوة الراغبين فى اشتراك الورشه الى بدئ العمل 
وشكرا


----------



## labibg (7 يونيو 2009)

ملف رائع كبداية
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخى على مرورك الطيب 
بس اود ان اسالك هل انت سوف تشترك معنا ام لا ارجو الافاده حتى نتعرف اكثر على فريق العمل
وشكرا على اى حال على مرورك الطيب


----------



## احمد الديب (7 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم يسعدني ان اتشرف بالمشاركه معكم في هذا الموضوع ويكمننا بالفعل البداء في التصميم اليدوي ومقارنة النتائج ثم عمل الرومات والوصلات بعد ذلك علي الاوتوكاد ويمكننا البداء بعمل النوتة الحسابية المطلوبة للمشروع
ثم بعد ذلك نتدرج في الصعوية


----------



## labibg (8 يونيو 2009)

نعم ارغب بالمشاركة
وشكراً


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله الموضوع يلاقى استحسان لدى الاعضاء 
باب المشاركة مفتوح حتى التاريخ الموضوح 20 من الشهر الجارى 
ولقد ارفقت ملف عن lay out ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع
وان شاء الله يزداد عدد المشاركين 
وشكرا لمروركم الطيب
لا اله الا الله


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> الحمد لله الموضوع يلاقى استحسان لدى الاعضاء
> باب المشاركة مفتوح حتى التاريخ الموضوح 20 من الشهر الجارى
> ولقد ارفقت ملف عن lay out ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع
> وان شاء الله يزداد عدد المشاركين
> ...


اكيد الموضوع جد قيم والفكرة مميزة ونتمنى ان يتفاعل الجميع معها ويستفيد الكثرين منها وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخت فاطمة على مرورك الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا 
لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حتى الان المشاركون هم
1-محمد دهشورى
2-سارية عثمان
3-أبو الحلول(عضو فخري)
4-labibg
5-احمد الديب
6-فاطمةالمهاجرة
7-خالد الأزهري

والبداية يوم 20\6 ان شاء الله
والحسابات ستكون أولا يدويا والرسومات بالكمبيوتر في المرحلة الاولى ثم بالبرامج في المرحلة الثانية...
والتواصل بين الاعضاء سيكون عن طريق Group بالبريد الالكتروني...
هل هناك أي اقتراحات أو تعديلات للطريقة؟
ما هي الكودات المستخدمة ؟
ما البرامج المقترحة ؟


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

*وتتواصل المشاركات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليوم معانى بعض او معظم مصطلحات قطاعات الستيل ورسم يوضحها


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (8 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية layout جيد والفكرة حلوة و الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

*تتواصل المشاركات*

اشكال بعض او معظم قطاعات الستيل


----------



## ahmed_8181 (8 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز 

موضوع جميل جدااااا

أود الإشــــــتراك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

يشرفنا اشتراك الاعضاء الذين ذكرتم وان شاء الله يكون العمل مجدى وجاد ومفيد وان شاء الله سوف ارفع ملف عن معانى قطاعات الستيل كمواصلة للتواصل الى ان نبدئ بالورشه وشكرا:79:


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،نتمني ان يهتم الاخوه بالموضوع .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يونيو 2009)

ahmed_8181 قال:


> أخي العزيز
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااااا
> 
> أود الإشــــــتراك



مرحبا بك ...ولا تحتاج لإذن أخي الكريم

8-ahmed_8181


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اتمنى من الله ان يكون كل الاعضاء بتمام الصحه والعافية 
فى انتظار مشاركاتكم لمن يريد الحجز 
جزاكم الله خيرا
واتمنى ان يكون ملف القطاعات قد افادكم وشكر 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس محمد على هذه الفكره اولا ولدعوته لي للمشاركة ثانيا برساله خاصة.
واشكر الجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع او يتابعة .
ولكن وللعلم فقط لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء في المنتدي يوجد اخ بيننا عضو في هذا المنتدى منارة في التصميم فهو يصمم Steel Structure بشكل ممتاز وخصوصا على الكود الامريكي وقد كان لي الشرف العمل معه في اكثر من مشروع ولمدة تقارب الخمس سنوات في مجال المنشأت المعدنية وقد شارك بتصميم اكبر مجاز Span معدني في منطقة الشرق الاوسط في ذلك التاريخ وهو تصميم قاعة رياضية بمجاز 70 متر بالاضافة للعديد من المنشأت المعدنية.
فانا ادعوه بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع وان يتم توجية رساله خاصة له من قبل المهندس محمد او المشرفين لنستفيد جميعا من علمة في هذا المجال . 
والذي اقصده هو 
استاذي في هذا المجال المهندس حسان أنس والذي يدخل باسم Hassananas
(وللعلم عرفت بالصدفة ومن مدة قريبه انه عضو في المنتدى)
وان شاءالله تعالى ستكون لي مشاركات في هذا الموضوع فلي خبرة متواضعه بهذا المجال بحدود 10 سنوات متواصلة.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------



## AMANI FATHI (8 يونيو 2009)

ههزا العمل جرى فعلا واتمنى ان تقبلونى معكم مشترك حتى لو كانت اضافاتى قليلة واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا اخى وصديقى (اول صديق لى بالمنتدى)المهندس رزق على مشاركته الايجابية والفعاله وارجو ان تدعو مهندس حسان للمشاركة معنا فهو سوف يكون استاذنا وقائدنا لخبرته الكبيرة فى هذا المجال
والفكرة الحمد لله تلاقى تجاوب الاعضاء والفريق سوف يكون ممتاز ان شاء الله
اتمنى التواصل بكل خير والباب مفتوح للحجز فى الفريق(الورشة)حتى 20 من الشهر الجارى
وعلى فكرة يا جماعه اعرفكم اكتر بنفسى 
(محمد ابراهيم الدهشورى 
طالب بالفرقه الرابعة ان شاء الله بجامعه المنوفية قسم الهندسة المدنية )
وشكرا 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا موضوع يحتوي على مجموعة من الكتب والملفات في تصميم المنشئات المعدنية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116328.html


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخ خالد على مشاركتك وكل هذا يصب ان شاء الله فى صالح الاعداد حتى نهاية باب الحجز والبدئ فعلا فى المشروع
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
لا اله الا الله


----------



## rwmam (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الفكره ممتازه وانا مبتدئ في التصميم وساكون متابع جيد للموضوع وسوف اشارك في كل ما استطيع ان اقدمه ان شاء الله
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (9 يونيو 2009)

للرفع
..............................


----------



## eng .ali (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فكره رائعه جزاكم الله كل خير
ان شاء الله ساكون من المشتركين في الورشه


----------



## العبقرية (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة ممتازة اخى الفاضل وان شاء الله اكون من المشاركين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت اتمنى اشترك معكم فى هذه المشاركة لكن انا ما عندى خبرة بتصميم المنشآت المعدنية
لكن ما عندى غير انى اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## freedom2000 (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارغب فى المشاركة


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (10 يونيو 2009)

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
انا ايضا اريد ان ادخل في المشاركة 
مع العلم ان الصعوبة تكمن في احترام المواصفات وليس في الحساب و خاصة connections و welding وكذلك اختيار sections


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكل من شارك فى الموضوع 
ومرحبا بكل من اشترك فى الورشه
وتشرفنا بمشاركة كل من لم يشارك
والحمد لله ان الموضوع نال اعجاب الاعضاء
بالنسبة لاحترام المواصفات فهذا امر حتمى اخىى الكريم ونحن سوف نشارك بكل ما لدى كل واحد منا من خبرة واجتهاد فكلنا نريد ان نتعلم وهو فريق عمل وورشة لنتعلم سويا
وباب الحجز فى الورشه مفتوح حتى تاريخه المعلن 20 من الشهر الجارى
وشكرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## سامو جاك (10 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اكون معكم في هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## tygo_m2 (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم والله فكرة جميلة جدا وان شاء الله انا معكم

ولكن انا مبتدء في التصميم اذا ممكن اشترك يعني اشتغل على الساب لكن بخبرة ليست قوية

بارك الله فيكم

م\محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم والله فكرة جميلة جدا وان شاء الله انا معكم
> 
> ولكن انا مبتدء في التصميم اذا ممكن اشترك يعني اشتغل على الساب لكن بخبرة ليست قوية
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هي محاولة لنفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا في موضوع التصميم ...فكل بحسب ما يستطيع أخي الكريم...


----------



## عبد اللطيف رضوان (10 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى اشترك معكم فى هذه المشاركة لكن انا عندى خبرة بسيطة بتصميم المنشآت المعدنية
لكن عندى خيرة ممتازة بتصميم المنشأت الخرسانية*
* و اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يونيو 2009)

عبد اللطيف رضوان قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتمنى اشترك معكم فى هذه المشاركة لكن انا عندى خبرة بسيطة بتصميم المنشآت المعدنية
> لكن عندى خيرة ممتازة بتصميم المنشأت الخرسانية*
> * و اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وأهلا ومرحبا بك بين اخوانك أخي الكريم...


----------



## Abohamza (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أعمل معماري سفن وفي تصميم المنشآت المعدنية البحرية المحدودة و أود أن تقبلوني في هذه المشاركة فنعم العمل العمل الجماعي و جزاكم الله خيرا:56:


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد ارفقت من قبل ملف عن bracing and general layout واليوم ملف عن تصميم اعضاء الشد
راجيا الله ان يستفيد منه الاعضاء عامة 
ومشتركى الورشه بصفة خاصة
وان شاء الله يبدا العمل الجدى والتنفيذى مع نهاية باب الحجز
وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 يونيو 2009)

*جداول قطاعات ستيل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهذه بعض قطاعات الستيل للاستخدام فى الحسابات حتى تكون الجداول المستخدمه موحده ولو راى اى مشترك ان نستخدم جداول اخرى لا يوجد اى مانع المهم ان نوحد الجداول المستخدمى اى توحيد المصدر
:81:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان تقبلونى عضوا فى ورشتكم المحترمة اذا كان باب الاشتراك لم يغلق بعد
انا اقوم حاليا بتنفيذ مشروع ضخم بمكة المكرمة من حيث المساحة وهو عبار عن مجمع صناعى ومجمعات ورش وهناجر مستودعات كلها نظام SPACE FRAME
اقوم حاليا بالتجهيز لانشاء معرض سيارات ضخم على مسطح ثلاثة آلاف متر وقمت بتصميمه على ملف ساب يمكننى عرضه عليكم

باختصار فان توجهات شركتى الآن هى التركيبات المعدنية تصميما وتنفيذا وانا متشوق للبدء فى هذا الموضوع واقترح ما يلى :
يبدأ الموضوع بطرح المصطلحات العامة الخاصة بالاستيل وانواع الحديد ودرجاته واستخداماته واختباراته
مقدمة عن التحليل الانشائى للقطاعات المعدنية والمحاور المحلية والكونية
التعريف بالأكواد المشهورة وما هو المناسب منها للمنطقة العربية
التعريف باهم الكتب والمراجع والشخصيات فى مجال الاستيل
يتم طرح نموذج مشروع واحد يتم تصميمه من جميع الأعضاء باستخدام برامج مختلفة ثم مقارنة النتائج
عرض البرامج التى تصمم وتظهر تفاصيل الوصلات المعدنية مثل tekla & strucad & section builder وكيفية التعامل مع هذه البرامج
عرض طرق وخطوات التركيب
ولكم جزيل الشكر يا عم الدهشورى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ارجو ان تقبلونى عضوا فى ورشتكم المحترمة اذا كان باب الاشتراك لم يغلق بعد
> انا اقوم حاليا بتنفيذ مشروع ضخم بمكة المكرمة من حيث المساحة وهو عبار عن مجمع صناعى ومجمعات ورش وهناجر مستودعات كلها نظام space frame
> اقوم حاليا بالتجهيز لانشاء معرض سيارات ضخم على مسطح ثلاثة آلاف متر وقمت بتصميمه على ملف ساب يمكننى عرضه عليكم
> 
> ...



مرحبا بكم أستاذنا زعيم الاسكندرية ...وحتى اذا أغلق الباب فالسور قصير ولا تنقصكم اللياقة باذن الواحد الأحد...

وخطتكم للورشة من أروع ما تكون وأؤيد كل ما فيها وأتصور أنه اذا وفقنا للسير عليها فسيكون عندنا مرجع لتصميم المنشئات المعدنية وتنفيذها...


----------



## row2009 (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا وياريت يتم العمل عليه ارغب بالمشاركة


----------



## row2009 (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالمشاركه عندي خبره بالعمل على برنامج استادبرو وا نشاء الله التعاون مستمر لفائدة الجميع


----------



## مهندسة رضى (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع جميل ....... وفكرة اجمل 

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا ....

متابعه للاستفااااااااادة ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sallam1998 (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس 

نعم للمشاركة وتبادل الفكر حتي تعم الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا بالاستاذ والاخ الكريم زعيم الاسكندرية وان شاء الله تكون مشاركتك معنا مفيدة جدااااا فيبدو ان لديك خبرة 
نسعد بوجودك معنا ونتمنى من الله ان يوفقنا الى ما يحبة ويرضاه وان يجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم
واسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا 
وخطة حضرتك هى نفس فكرنا وان شاء الله نحن متفقين على الية العمل والتى سوف يتم تعديل اى نقاط فيها بعد غلق باب الحجز فى 20 من الشهر الجارى
ارجو الا تبخل علينا بالاشتراك والمتابعة 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## نجلاء الديب (11 يونيو 2009)

انا عايزه اشترك بس ازاى ده موضوع حلو اوىى


----------



## نجلاء الديب (11 يونيو 2009)

نفسى يكون فى الموضوع حاجه عن تصميم كمرات الاوناش


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير
قد قارب موعد الانتهاء من الحجز فى الورشة نتمنى لكل من يريد الاشتراك بان يشترك 
ونتمنى لمنتخب مصر تمثيل القارة السمراء جيدا وبشكل مشرف فى كاس القارات
لا اله الا الله


----------



## زاد أحمد (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكر لأخ الكريم محمد على فكرة الورشة , أرجو أن تقبلو مشاركتي معكم وان شاء الله أفيد واستفيد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكر لأخ الكريم محمد على فكرة الورشة , أرجو أن تقبلو مشاركتي معكم وان شاء الله أفيد واستفيد


 اخى الكريم انت مشترك بدون استاذان 
جزاك الله خيرا وارجو فعلا ان تستفيد وتفيد
لا اله الا الله


----------



## نجلاء الديب (13 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان تقبلونى مشاركا معكم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 يونيو 2009)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> ارجو ان تقبلونى مشاركا معكم



مرحبا بكم
واذا كان عندكم أي اقتراح أو تصور للموضوع فنحن بانتظاره


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 يونيو 2009)

الدعوة مفتوحه لاى عضو فنحن نريد ان نفيد بعض ولا حكر على احد


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 يونيو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> مرحبا بكم أستاذنا زعيم الاسكندرية ...وحتى اذا أغلق الباب فالسور قصير ولا تنقصكم اللياقة باذن الواحد الأحد...
> 
> وخطتكم للورشة من أروع ما تكون وأؤيد كل ما فيها وأتصور أنه اذا وفقنا للسير عليها فسيكون عندنا مرجع لتصميم المنشئات المعدنية وتنفيذها...


لباقة + ظرف + علم = خالد الأزهرى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> لباقة + ظرف + علم = خالد الأزهرى



الله يجزيك خير أستاذي الفاضل
وان كنت أقل مما قلتم بكثير ...


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد اقترب الموعد المحدد لانتهاء باب الحجز فى الورشه
رجاء من السادة الاعضاء الذين ارادوا الاشتراك فعلا فى الورشة تدعيم مشاركتهم فعليا برفع اى ملفات تخص التصميم او التنفيذ للمنشات المعدنية حتى يتثنى تحميلها واستخدامها اثناء العمل
وطلب خاص من المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه حيث ذكر سيادته بانه عمل فى هذا المجال ولديه خبرة 
نرجو رفع ملفات عن منشات مصممه 
ان امكن رفع الرسومات التنفيذية او التحليل الانشائى لها
وجزاكم الله خير 
خير الناس انفعهم للناس
لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمد 977 (14 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع*

ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع 
ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع 
ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2009)

محمد 977 قال:


> ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع
> ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع
> ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب و تسلم على الجهد المتميز و الإبداع


جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الطيب وعلى زوقك العالى
نرجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع
لا اله الا الله


----------



## ma3an3d (14 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع قيم جدا ً وشيق ومهم ارجو التفاعل معه والاستفاده انشاء الله للجميع 
شكرا ً على طرح الموضوع​


----------



## احمد الديب (14 يونيو 2009)

*مشروع ستيل تم تنفيذه في دبي لللاستفاده*

:6:نرجو من كل من يردي المشاركة الاطلاع علي شكل الوصلات وشكل اخراج اللوح


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مشاركت معنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (14 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قد اقترب الموعد المحدد لانتهاء باب الحجز فى الورشه
> رجاء من السادة الاعضاء الذين ارادوا الاشتراك فعلا فى الورشة تدعيم مشاركتهم فعليا برفع اى ملفات تخص التصميم او التنفيذ للمنشات المعدنية حتى يتثنى تحميلها واستخدامها اثناء العمل
> وطلب خاص من المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه حيث ذكر سيادته بانه عمل فى هذا المجال ولديه خبرة
> ...


عيونى لك يا عم الدهشورى - اعتقد انك من بلدى الحبيبة الاسكندرية سأرفع لكم اكبر واضخم مشروع ستيل فى المنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة وتحديدا فى مدينة الخبر واعتقد انه سيعجبكم كثيرا لكن اصبروا شوية لأن النت عامل مشاكل فى السعودية والملف حجمه كبير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> عيونى لك يا عم الدهشورى - اعتقد انك من بلدى الحبيبة الاسكندرية سأرفع لكم اكبر واضخم مشروع ستيل فى المنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة وتحديدا فى مدينة الخبر واعتقد انه سيعجبكم كثيرا لكن اصبروا شوية لأن النت عامل مشاكل فى السعودية والملف حجمه كبير


 
سلم الله عيونك اخى الكريم وبارك فيك
وانا من بلدك الحبيبة (مصر)
ولكن لست من الاسكندرية حبيبتنا جميعا وعاصمة مصر الثانية بل من الجيزة
ادعو الله ان ييسر لك الحال وللمشتركين وللمسلمين جميعا
وللعلم 
انا مازلت طالبا بالفرقه الثالثه مدنى ولكنى احب ان اتعلم تصميم المنشات المعدنية لانى اعتقد انها المستقبل القادة فى العالم بديلا للخرسانه بعد التوسع الراسى نظرا لضيق المساحات فيكون الفولاذ هو الخيار الامثل والاجدى 
شكرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## tygo_m2 (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير حقيقة انا انتظر الورشة بفارغ الصبر 

استاذ محمد هشوري بارك الله فيك انا اريد استفسر بخصوص ان كل واحد تدعيم وجوده في الورشة ويحط اي تصميم او مخطط حقيقة والله عندي لكن حملتها من الموقع ولا يمكنني ان احملها من جديد على انها لي احتراما لاصحاب المواضيع اضافة الى ذلك هو ضعف النت عندي 
جزاكم الله خير استاذنا العزيز


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 يونيو 2009)

*بعض المواصفات CM66 EC3 dan francais لحساب و تصميم steel*

هذه المعلومات للحساب اليدوي وهي produits sedirurgiques francais المعروفة ب OTUA (office des techniques d'utilisations de l'acier) وهي موجودة في database للبرامج )autodesk robot or graitec or staad pro او غيرهم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (15 يونيو 2009)

*بقية الملف*

الحق الملف و عذرا 
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على تفاعلك وارجو الاستفادة للجميع
جزاكم الله خيرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم موضوع رائع فعلا 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عضوا معكم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (16 يونيو 2009)

هذه الجداول تفيد كثيرا في الرسومات drawings و خاصة في احترام مسافات bolts عند trusquinage (الثقب) و كذلك information لاختيار الطريقة السهلة في القص و النقل و المعدات اللازمة للنقل(شاحنات+اليد العاملة للتركيب+crane+...)
لان هذه تؤثر على قوة التصميم و خاصة ثقة الحريف
it's very very very important في steel لا يمكن للمصمم ان يخطء ابدا (steel ليس concrete)


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (16 يونيو 2009)

*database steel*

مرة اخرى الحق الملف بفارق من المشاركة
this db exist in any software especially autodesk robot واظن انها غير موجودة كلها في sap2000


----------



## العبد الفقير (16 يونيو 2009)

أنا معكم يا أخوان وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد الديب (16 يونيو 2009)

*مشروع استيل اخر للاستفاده*

نرجو من اخواننا التفاعل وتقديم الجديد من الملفات حتي يخرج العمل بالشكل الجيد وتذكروا ان هذا العمل لوجه الله تعالي ولا نريد اي شكر انما نريد الجزاء من الله العلي القدير.......


----------



## احمد الديب (16 يونيو 2009)

*واليكم ايضا مشروع جد اخر بملاحظات ممتازة:*

قريبا ملفات اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الكريم على تفاعلك الممتاز ومشاركة حضرتك المميزه 
ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع منها 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
لا اله الا الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته ،،،
يا اهل الفولاذ والحديد ارسل لكم ملف dxf لمعرض سيارات ضخم تكون بداية الفكرة فى عمل ورشتنا وهذا مجرد اقتراح وليس فرض راى
شكرا لكم وانا فى غاية الشوق لبداية عمل الورشة​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (17 يونيو 2009)

*طريقة العمل من بين عدة طرق*

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الاخوة وضع برنامج مدروس و لا رجعة فيه حتى يكون مرجع اساسي للاستفادة للجميع حاضرا و مستقبلا 
1. مثلا hangar او قاعة رياضة مغطاة (كرة السلة ,,,)او مسبح او مصنع او قنطرة للمترجلين ال ممر 
شديد الازدحام (الصفا والمروة)او وحدة انتاج ضناعية
2, تحديد البرنامج الهندسي (sap2000 اوrobot اوstaad pro اوgraitec او غيرهم. للحساب ​ وكذا تكوين مجموعة اخرى للحساب اليدوي غير انه طويل جدا وكثير التعقيد
3,,تحديد المواصفات(codes) وذلك في loads and design and steel sections ​4,,تقسيم العمل بين المجموعات الصغيرة 
5,,مناقشة نتائج الورشة مع اخراج calculation notes و drawings
6..التثبيت النهائى للورشة بواسطة التصويت والمشرفين على المنتدى 
​


----------



## srwatali (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
فكرة جديدة وعسى ان نكون من المفيدين والمستفيدن في هذا العمل الجماعي
سنضع جل خبراتنا المتواضعة في هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء من الاخوة وضع برنامج مدروس و لا رجعة فيه حتى يكون مرجع اساسي للاستفادة للجميع حاضرا و مستقبلا
> 1. مثلا hangar او قاعة رياضة مغطاة (كرة السلة ,,,)او مسبح او مصنع او قنطرة للمترجلين ال ممر
> شديد الازدحام (الصفا والمروة)او وحدة انتاج ضناعية
> ...


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور اخى الكريم على مداخلتك
بخصوص تحديد المشروع فانا قد ذكرت اّنفا ان نبدا بمشروع بسيط مثل جمالون مثلا 
واما تحديد البرنامج فانا قد اقترحت ان يتم الحساب يدويا فى التصميم للوصلات وتصميم الكمرات وهكذا وان يتم الجوء الى الساب فى حسابات القوى فقط لان حسابها بطريقة joints or sections
سوف يكون امر معطل للوقت وغير مجدى
وبخصوصوالمواصفات فاعتقد ان الكود البريطانى هو الاقرب للاستخدام وان كان معظم الكودات متقاربه 
وبخصوصو اليه العمل فقد اقترحت ان يتم اللقاء بين مشتركى الورشه على كونفرانس على الياهو لتسهيل التواصل والنقاش ولمكانية تبادل ملفات العمل بصورة اسرع على ان يتم عرض الملفات الخاصه بكل مرحلة بعد الانتهاء منها فى المنتدى لينتفع منها الاعضاء الاخرين والا يتم عزل المنتدى عن الموضوع
وبخصوص التثبيت 
فقد خاطبت ادارة المنتدى فى هذا وردوا متفضلين بان المواضيع التى تثبت جدارة تثبت اوتوماتيكيا 
ارجو ان اكون قد افتدك وجزاك الله خيرا على متابعتك ووفقك الله
وارجو ان اذكر بان اخر معاد للاشتراك فى الورشه هو 20 من الشهر الجارى 
وهذا هو ميلى الخاص على الياهو حي سوف يتم دعوة المشتركين فى الورشه الى الكونفرانس من خلاله 
ارجو اضافته لمن يريد 
**********

وهو على الياهو
وارجو من الله التوفيق والسداد
لا اله الا الله


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (17 يونيو 2009)

انا شخصيا لا افهم المصطلحات العربية(الجمالون الكمرة ,,,) واطلب من الاخوة اضافة المرادف لكل كلمة تقنية سواء بالانقليزية او الفرنسية لانه فعلا افهم بصعوبة كبيرة ما يطرح من مواضيع او لا افهم احيانا لضعف اللغة عندي مع العلم اني طلبت منجد للترجمة 
اما في ما يخص الورشة فيجب ان تكون منفتحة بانفتاح loads and codes


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 يونيو 2009)

جمالون يعنى truss وكمرة يعنى beam 
وماذا تعنى بموضوع منفتحه بانفتاح الكود والاحمال؟؟؟؟
وعموما كل هذه الاليات سوف يتم طرحها عند اول جلسه للعمل بالورشه حيث سوف يتم فيها ان شاء الله ترشيح مشرف للعمل وغالبا سوف يكون الاكثر خبرة بين المشتركين 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## united 99 (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا اخواني على هده المبادرة الطيبه

عندي ملاحظة ارجوا من الاخوان الكرام ان يراعوا عند وضع الملفات لانه لا استطيع تحميل الملف الا اذا كان مباشرة من المنتدى يعني يوضع على هيئة pdf
لانه جميع مواقع التحميل مغلقه في مكان العمل


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (17 يونيو 2009)

cm66,ec3 dan francais,bs, ec3 british nad any arabic code for steel...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
بقي يوم واحد .......................................................................................................................


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم قد انتهى الوقت للحجز فى ورشة التصميم الفولازى
ارجو من الساده الاعضاء تقبل اقتراحى بشكل مبدئى لحين الاتفاق النهائى على الية العمل
××××××××××××××××××××​ 
(وضع عنوان البريد الألكتروني، أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن الملتقى المفتوح هو أمر مخالف لشروط الملتقى... يمكن التواصل عبر الخاص... المشرف)​ 
بعد مباراة مصر وايطاليا
سوف اكون موجود ان شاء الله 
ان شاء الله نجتمع على كونفرانس ونتفق على كل التفاصيل اللى محيرا المشتركين ونتفق على المشروع وعلى الكيفية فى التصميم و .............
ارجو من السادة المشتركين التكرم بقبول دعوتى
ولكم فائق التقدير والاحترام
لا اله الا الله​


----------



## tygo_m2 (21 يونيو 2009)

انا منتظر الورشة بفارغ الصبر 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اين اصحاب steel ??هل غابت عنهم الابصار 
لا بد من طرح مشروع كامل لدراسته ؟
فمن لديه مشروع فليتقدم به


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقترح ان يكون النشا المصمم هو جمالون truss ببحر 24 متر وعرض الباكية الواحده 2 متر ويرتكز على عمودين امن الستيل وعلى قواعد من الخرسانة لمسلحه
 ان يكون الجمالون متماثل وعلى ان يكون الحمل الحى 100 كجم/المتر المربع والحمل الثابت للشرائح المستخدمه فى التغطيه 20 كجم /المتر المربع
سوف انتظر الى بعد غد ولو لم يقترح احد مروع معين سوف ابدا انا فى الورشه منفردا ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
ياربت يا جماعه ناخد الموضوع جد شويه 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> سوف ابدا انا فى الورشه منفردا


يا خي ننتظر حتى يوم عشرين ثم تبدأ منفردا........................
ثم أين خطة أستاذنا زعيم الاسكندرية وفيها مقدمة عن التصميم المعدني مهمة....
هناك كتاب التقنية السعودي باللغة العربية في تصميم المنشئات المعدنية يمكن الاطلاع عليه حتى تكون المصطلحات متقاربة ان لم تكن موحدة....واذا تحصلنا على كتب عربية أخرى فلا مانع ...الهدف فقط أن تكون هذه الكتب بمثابة المراجع في مسألة المصطلحات خصوصا...
وقبل البداية نحتاج أيضا لمقدمة عن الجملونات وأنواعها .....
-------------------------------
هناك نقطة مهمة نسيناها وهي :الى أي مستوى تتوجه الدورة بمعنى من يمكنه الاستفادة من المادة المعروضة هل هو المبتدئ أم المتوسط أم المتقدم....
-------------------------------


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اقترح ان يكون النشا المصمم هو جمالون truss ببحر 24 متر وعرض الباكية الواحده 2 متر ويرتكز على عمودين امن الستيل وعلى قواعد من الخرسانة لمسلحه
> ان يكون الجمالون متماثل وعلى ان يكون الحمل الحى 100 كجم/المتر المربع والحمل الثابت للشرائح المستخدمه فى التغطيه 20 كجم /المتر المربع
> سوف انتظر الى بعد غد ولو لم يقترح احد مروع معين سوف ابدا انا فى الورشه منفردا ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أخي محمد، الله يعطيك العافية.. 

شو يا أخي، شايف الإحباط بدأ قبل البدء بالعمل  ..... الأمر لا يزال في بدايته، وهو أمر طبيعي جداً أن الخطوة الأولى هي الخطوة الأصعب، فهذا الأمر موجود في جميع أمورنا....

فليتخذ أحدكم الخطوة الأولى، وليتخذ أحدكم قيادة الموضوع وإدارته...... عندها سترى نجاح الموضوع بإذن الله......



خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يا خي ننتظر حتى يوم عشرين ثم تبدأ منفردا........................
> ثم أين خطة أستاذنا زعيم الاسكندرية وفيها مقدمة عن التصميم المعدني مهمة....
> ...


أهلاً أخي خالد..

أنا أرى ما يلي، ولكم الرأي..
1- الدورة تكون للمبتدئ... وتتدرج بعد ذلك للمتوسط والمتقدم
2- البدء بمشروع الأخ زعيم الاسكندرية الذي تحدث عنه
3- أن يتولى أحدكم قيادة الموضوع وترتيبه وإدارته
4- أن تكون جميع النقاشات هنا في الملتقى المفتوح حتى تتسنى الاستفادة لمن يعلم ومن لا يعلم، حيث أن عرض النتائج وحدها دون نقاش سيختصر الاستفادة على من يعلم ومن شارك

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق...


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معزرة اخوتى الكرام لان متش مصر كان عامل انفعال عندى فمعزرة للجميع
وبالنسبة للمشروع 
اعتق ان مشروع الاخ زعيم الاسكندريه غير مناسب للمستوى المبتدئ واعتق والله ولى التوفيق ان مشروع الجمالون هو الاسهل ومن بعدها مشروع بورتال فريم والله اعلم
وبالنسبة لادارة المشروع فانا موافق على ان يتولى واحد ادارة المشروع ولكن
اذكر حضراتكم بان العدد الراغب فى الاشتراك الى حد ما كبير ولكى نستطيع النقاش حول كل مرحله من مراحل التصميم لابد من ان نلتقى على كونفرانس على الياهو ولا مانع ابدا بل انه لابد من نشر نتائج كل مرحله على الموقو حيث ان هناك ملاحظه هامه
لو نشر كل شيئ مباشرة على المنتدى فقد تكون هناك اخطاء ننشرها نحن ثم نكتشفها من نقاشتنا طبعا ونعيد تصحيحها بعد ان تكون نشرت وقراها احد وقد يكون كون فى ذهنه فكرة خاطئه نحن المسؤلون عنها ونحن غرضنا الفائده اصلا
لذلك اعتقد ان اللقاء على الياهو عبر كونفرانس هو الحل الاحسن والله ولى التوفيق
واما نشر ملف عن انواع الجمالونات 
فهل وافق المشتركين على هذا المشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكر خاص للمهندس رزق والمهندس خالد على الاهتمام والمتابعه للموضوع
واكرر اعتزارى مرة اخرى عن التسرع 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (22 يونيو 2009)

انا اوافق المشرف ابو الحلول او annass81 لادارة الموضوع والنقاشات تكون داخل المنتدى مع اضافة فقرة للتصويت على مراحل العمل


----------



## عادل الفيصل (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك انا ارغب بالمشاركة اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> معزرة اخوتى الكرام لان متش مصر كان عامل انفعال عندى فمعزرة للجميع
> وبالنسبة للمشروع
> اعتق ان مشروع الاخ زعيم الاسكندريه غير مناسب للمستوى المبتدئ واعتق والله ولى التوفيق ان مشروع الجمالون هو الاسهل ومن بعدها مشروع بورتال فريم والله اعلم
> ...



السلام عليكم
أفهم من كلامكم أن المانع من أن تكون المشاركات والمناقشات على العام أن يؤدي ذلك لحصول فهم خاطئ....يمكن تلافي ذلك بأن يكون هناك ملف نهائي مراجع من قبل العديد من الأعضاء وبقية الملفات يتم حذفها وربما تحذف المشاركات أيضا....
أوافقك وأبا الحلول على أن يكون المشروع على مرحلتين الاولى بمشروعكم والثانية بمشروع الاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية....وأزيد وأن يكون التصميم اليدوي للأول والثاني تتم فيه المقارنة بعدة برامج
----------------------------------
نرجو من بقية الاخوة الأكارم المشاركة حتى نستطيع أن نبدأ وفق خطة متفق عليها....


----------



## العبد الفقير (22 يونيو 2009)

أنا عندي سؤال حول التصميم المعدني وطرحته أكثر مرة في المنتدى وفي أكثر من قسم للأسف لم يتم الأجابة عليه

أريد حل يدوي بكيفية ربط steel plate with another steel plate by welding

ولو كان الحل بالكود الأمريكي أفضل


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (22 يونيو 2009)

*assemblage par les regles CM66 (revisees)ou EC3 DAN francais*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
سؤالك لم يكن دقيقا حتى اجد الاجابةحيث ان نوع الاحمال يحدد حساب welding
pdf2520 الفقرة3 توضح بعض المواصفات االمتعلقة ب assembly بما في ذلك welding والحسابات المبسطة 
pdf2551 يعطيك تطبيق لحساب cordon بين column and beam و ذلك في وضعيتين مختلفتين traction and compression


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء فى ورشة العمل وفى الملتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
لقد تعرضت فى حياتى العملية لمواقف كثيرة كانت خلاصتها _( اذا اردت القضاء على فكرة فاطرحها للمناقشة )_ هذا فى بلادنا العربية 
وفى احتكاكى وخبرتى مع الأجانب كانت المقولة السائدة _take an action_ والفارق بين الأثنين كالفارق بين السما والعمى
يا اخوانى عندما طرحت مشروعى للبدء به لم اكن اقصد ابدا فرض فكرة او راى ولكنى رايت ان هذا المشروع ( وهو ضمن مجموعة كبيرة عندى من المشاريع المعدنية ) يضم كل العناصر التى يجب ان نتناقش فيها من حيث التصميم
ثم بعد ذلك عندى مشروع برج نصفه خرسانة وباقى الأدوار ستيل قررت تاجيله الى حين
والمشروع الذى ارسلته لكم هو بورتال فريم متكرر ولكن الصعوبة فيه ان المسافة بين الأعمدة لا تقل عن 10 متر لأنه معرض سيارات
اذا اردتم اخذ الموضوع بجدية فسارسل لكم موسوعة تصميم وتصنيع القطاعات المعدنية لكبرى الشركات فى المملكة وهى موسوعة رائعة بكل المقاييس
كذلك اريد ان انبه ان يكون النقاش من خلال الملتقى وليس من دائرة مغلقة حتى يمكن للجميع تبادل الاستفادة والآراء
اما الاحباط الذى اصاب عمنا الدهشورى فلا بد ان يطرحه جانبا 
وارى ان نتفق على الخطوات التالية


تكوين فريق العمل
تحديد المهام
الاتفاق على مشروع البدء
توفير مصادر مراجع وبرامج التصميم المقترح استخدامها
اذا اتفقنا على ذلك نرى بعد ذلك ما يمكننا عمله
وتقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## فراس زيكو (22 يونيو 2009)

فكرة رائعة واتمنى ان تتاح لي الفرصة للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (22 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة الى المسافات 10م بين الاعمدة فمن الممكن اعتبار اعمدة مركبة double IPE450 او اكثر او اي نوع من التركيب مع استعمال حساب welding و bolts connection بين الاجزاء وهي طريقة مستعملة كثيرا وتتحمل اثقال مرتفعة
اما في ما يخص معرض السيارات فهو مشروع لا باس به غير انه لم يقم بتقديم التعريف به حتى نستطيع ان نقوم بدراسته
لذلك اعتقد ان الجزء الاول من المطلوب هو
1 تعريف الموقع لحساب الاسس وكذلك wind loads
2 تقديم الرسم الهندسي (لا رجعة فيه) بما في ذلك الابعاد 
3 نوع steel و المنتوج (otua or catpro او اي database product)
4 المواصفات للحساب (انا شخصيا استعمل CM66 او EC3 DAN francais )


----------



## anass81 (23 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء فى ورشة العمل وفى الملتقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> 
> كذلك اريد ان انبه ان يكون النقاش من خلال الملتقى وليس من دائرة مغلقة حتى يمكن للجميع تبادل الاستفادة والآراء
> ...



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك زعيمنا

هذا ما أردنا أن نركز عليه , أن يكون النقاش خلال الملتقى وليس عبر الماسينجر أو غيره حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة وتبادل الاراء

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## AMANI FATHI (23 يونيو 2009)

السلامة عليكم ---انا اولا باحيكم على هزا المشروع الى اعتقد ان فى ناس كتير حتستفاد منة مش بس المبتداين فى التصميم ولكن ايضا الزين يعملون فى هزا المجالواقترح الاتى

1-انا اولا اقترح ان نبدا بوضعبعض المحاضرات والكتب المهمة والاساسية فى ستيل وتكون هى اساس النقاش وانا اعتقد ان اولا محاضرات الدكتورة نجوى فى ممتازة جدا مبدايا

2-انا اقترح ان يتم استخدا الكود الاوربى الموحد فى التصمم

3-يتم اختيار مشروع ليس بالسهل وليس بالصعب على اساسا انة بداية المشروع

واتمنى للجميع التوفيق ان شاء الله والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> بالنسبة الى المسافات 10م بين الاعمدة فمن الممكن اعتبار اعمدة مركبة double ipe450 او اكثر او اي نوع من التركيب مع استعمال حساب welding و bolts connection بين الاجزاء وهي طريقة مستعملة كثيرا وتتحمل اثقال مرتفعة
> اما في ما يخص معرض السيارات فهو مشروع لا باس به غير انه لم يقم بتقديم التعريف به حتى نستطيع ان نقوم بدراسته
> لذلك اعتقد ان الجزء الاول من المطلوب هو
> 1 تعريف الموقع لحساب الاسس وكذلك wind loads
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله عليكم أستاذنا ibnmessaoud10 ...يبدو أن عندكم اهتمام بالمنشئات الحديدية من خلال مشاركاتكم بهذا الموضوع...
هل عندكم أي اقتراح أو مراجع تقترح أن تكون الأساس لمن سيستخدم الكود الأوروبي؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يونيو 2009)

خلاصة ما سبق 
---------------------------------------------------------------
الورشة ستكون على مرحلتين باذن الله
1- مرحلة التصميم اليدوي
2- مرحلة التصميم بالبرامج
ولا مانع من التداخل بمعنى أننا قد نستخدم البرامج اذا احتجنا في المرحلة الاولى وقد تكون هناك حسابات يدوية في المرحلة الثانية.
-------------------------------------------------------
بالنسبة للكودات المستخدمة:
1- الكود الأوروبي و cm66
2- الكود الأمريكي
3- الكود البريطاني
4- الكود المصري

بالاضافة لجداول المقاطع
----------------------------------------------

بالنسبة للمراجع هذا موضوع يحتوي على قائمة من الكتب وهي قابلة للزيادة طبعا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116328.html

-------------------------------------------------
بالنسبة للبرامج
sap2000 
robot
staad pro 
graitec
بالاضافة الى البرامج التى تصمم وتظهر تفاصيل الوصلات المعدنية مثل tekla & strucad & section builder وكيفية التعامل مع هذه البرامج
--------------------------------------

الخطة العامة هي التي اقترحها الأستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية
1. يبدأ الموضوع بطرح المصطلحات العامة الخاصة بالاستيل وانواع الحديد ودرجاته واستخداماته واختباراته
2. مقدمة عن التحليل الانشائى للقطاعات المعدنية والمحاور المحلية والكونية
3. التعريف بالأكواد المشهورة وما هو المناسب منها للمنطقة العربية
4. التعريف باهم الكتب والمراجع والشخصيات فى مجال الاستيل
5. يتم طرح نموذج مشروع واحد يتم تصميمه من جميع الأعضاء باستخدام برامج مختلفة ثم مقارنة النتائج
6. عرض البرامج التى تصمم وتظهر تفاصيل الوصلات المعدنية مثل tekla & strucad & section builder وكيفية التعامل مع هذه البرامج
7. عرض طرق وخطوات التركيب
-----------------------------------------------
بالنسبة للمشروع موضوع الدراسة لدينا مشروع الزعيم ومشروع الدهشوري (تذكرني بأسماء المشاريع الكبيرة) 
بالاضافة الى اقتراح أن يتضمن الموضوع حاجه عن تصميم كمرات الاوناش
----------------------------------------------

التواصل سيكون عبر المنتدى ولا أعتقد أن طريقة التواصل فيها اشكال طالما أن الجميع عنده الرغبة في انجاز الهدف
---------------------------------
حتى لا يأخذنا الوقت في الاقتراحات أقترح أن نبدأ في المقدمة مع الاستمرار في طرح الافكار

----------------------------------------------

يبدو أن أخونا الدهشوري متأثر بنتائج المباراة الأخيرة :80: لهذا سجل غيابا عنا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 يونيو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> خلاصة ما سبق
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> الورشة ستكون على مرحلتين
> 1- مرحلة التصميم اليدوي
> ...


شكرا لك اخ الازهري واتمنى ان تعالج كل نقطة بدقة باكثر تفاصيل ومش مهم المشروع ان كان صغيرا يمكن التعرض للعديد من النقاط وطرح الاراء حتى وان لم تكن تتصل مباشرة بالمشروع نفسه وتخص steel وشكرا للجميع واتمنى لكم التوفيق والمواصلة


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> سؤالك لم يكن دقيقا حتى اجد الاجابةحيث ان نوع الاحمال يحدد حساب welding
> pdf2520 الفقرة3 توضح بعض المواصفات االمتعلقة ب assembly بما في ذلك welding والحسابات المبسطة
> pdf2551 يعطيك تطبيق لحساب cordon بين column and beam و ذلك في وضعيتين مختلفتين traction and compression



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أريد مثال كامل بالأرقام على ذلك


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يونيو 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> [;973023]سؤال كيف يتم تصميم connection جائز beam بعامود column باللحام وذلك يكون الجائز فوق العامود كما في الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> [/]




وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يونيو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125011.html


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
نبذة سريعة عن مشروعى الذى طرحته لكم ليكون بداية لورشة العمل 
المشروع هو معرض ضخم للسيارات بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية
سرعة الرياح فى المنطقة 120 كم /ساعة 
طبيعة التربة مفككة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية (- 1.50 ) متر من منسوب الأرض الطبيعية
المعرض عبارة عن قسمين امامى وخلفى يفصل بينهما دور الميزانين المخصص للمكاتب الادارية
القسم الأمامى هو المعرض والمبيعات والقسم الخلفى هو ورش الصيانة وقطع الغيار
ارضية دور الميزانين من الخرسانة المسلحة تسليح خفيف مصبوبة على صاج مجلفن
سقف دور الميزانين ايضا من الخرسانة السابق وصفها وستوضع عليه ماكينات التكييف
سقف الجمالون مغطى بالألواح المضغوطة العازلة للحرارة sandwich panels سمك 5.50 سم وزن المتر المربع منه 10كجم / م2
ابعاد الرسم نهائية وغير مسموح باستخدام القطاعات المركبة composite 
كما اود ان تضاف نقطة هنا يساعدنا فيها الأخوة المشرفون وهى اشتراك قسم هندسة المواد معنا فى هذه الورشة لالقاء الضوء على نقاط هامة مثل ( القطاعات المسحوبة على البارد والقطاعات المدرفلة على الساخن - تاثير اللحام ورجة الحرارة على استقامة قطاعات الحديد والاجهادات التى يتعرض لها الحديد بسبب هذه الحرارة وكيف يمكن تفاديها - التعريف ببعض خطوط الانتاج للقطاعات الفولاذية وووووووووووو ) وهم اجدر منا فى ذلك اذا لم يكن عند الأخوة المشرفين مانع من ذلك ولكم تحياتى​


----------



## anass81 (23 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> نبذة سريعة عن مشروعى الذى طرحته لكم ليكون بداية لورشة العمل
> المشروع هو معرض ضخم للسيارات بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية
> ...



السلام عليكم

لا مانع من ذلك يا زعيم , منتظرين البدء بالتنفيذ بإذن الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> بالنسبة الى المسافات 10م بين الاعمدة فمن الممكن اعتبار اعمدة مركبة double ipe450 او اكثر او اي نوع من التركيب مع استعمال حساب welding و bolts connection بين الاجزاء وهي طريقة مستعملة كثيرا وتتحمل اثقال مرتفعة
> اما في ما يخص معرض السيارات فهو مشروع لا باس به غير انه لم يقم بتقديم التعريف به حتى نستطيع ان نقوم بدراسته
> لذلك اعتقد ان الجزء الاول من المطلوب هو
> 1 تعريف الموقع لحساب الاسس وكذلك wind loads
> ...


دعنا نتعرف عليك اكثر واضح من مشاركتك انك داهية فى اعمال الاستيل :d بس مش عاوز تقول كل حاجة


----------



## anass81 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بما أن الموضوع دخل في الجانب التنفيذي الان , فسوف يتم تثبيته مؤقتاُ تبعاُ لنشاط الأعضاء

وكمساهمة مني , هذا رابط لمكتبتي في ال steel 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11575631/673fb9cd/STEEL.html

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى ونفعنا بعلمكم


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (25 يونيو 2009)

يا سيدي انا مشترك معكم بس يا ريت المشروع يدوي ثم يرامج


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اذا كان قد تمت الموافقه على المشروع المقدم من المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية ارجو ان يتم رفع statical system للمشروع والبدئ فى اول مرحله وهى ايجاد الاحمال
وارجو الا يبخل علينا المهندس رزق بمشاركاته
لا اله الا الله


----------



## tygo_m2 (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اساتذتنا الكرام وحقيقة مشروع ممتاز للدراسة 

لكن نرجوا من الاساتذة ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال تنويرنا ووضع الورشة على الطريق الصحيح لان بصراحة لانعرف من اين نبداء وهل هذا المعلومات التي ذكرها الاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية كافية للبداء بالتصميم 

وكان هناك اقتراح من احد الاخوة قبل تقريبا اسبوع بدعوة احد الاساتذة المحترفين في تصميم هذه المنشئات وذكر ان الاستاذ الذي سوف يدعى للورشة هو مصمم اكبر سقف ستيل في الوطن العربي في السعودية وهو سقف ستاد رياضي

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اذا كان قد تمت الموافقه على المشروع المقدم من المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية ارجو ان يتم رفع statical system للمشروع والبدئ فى اول مرحله وهى ايجاد الاحمال
> وارجو الا يبخل علينا المهندس رزق بمشاركاته
> لا اله الا الله





tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اساتذتنا الكرام وحقيقة مشروع ممتاز للدراسة
> لكن نرجوا من الاساتذة ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال تنويرنا ووضع الورشة على الطريق الصحيح لان بصراحة لانعرف من اين نبداء وهل هذا المعلومات التي ذكرها الاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية كافية للبداء بالتصميم
> وكان هناك اقتراح من احد الاخوة قبل تقريبا اسبوع بدعوة احد الاساتذة المحترفين في تصميم هذه المنشئات وذكر ان الاستاذ الذي سوف يدعى للورشة هو مصمم اكبر سقف ستيل في الوطن العربي في السعودية وهو سقف ستاد رياضي
> بارك الله فيكم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
شرف كبير لى انضمامى لهذه الورشة التى كان ورائها عمنا الدهشورى
بالنسبة للمعلومات عن التصميم وسؤال من اين نبدأ ساجعل مشاركاتى فى نقاط 


بالنسبة لـ statical system لا يحتاج لرفع لأنه المفروض جزء من عمل الورشة وهو اقتراح النظام الانشائى المناسب وتسهيلا للأمور فان النظام الانشائى كما اوضحت من قبل هو portal frame متكرر وهذه هى الخطوة الأولى فى التصميم
غير مسموح باستخدام vertical bracing سفلى لتوفير المساحات
التثبيت عند القواعد fixed support
الخطوة الثانية Design Criteria يتم خلالها تحديد الأحمال التى سنبنى عليها التصميم DL - LL WIND LOAD -SEISMIC LOAD طبقا للكود المستخدم
اعتقد ان البدء بالتصميم اليدوى سيكون مضيعا للوقت فى هذه المرحلة حيث من الصعب جدا ان يتم حل معادلات الـ Diaphragm مثلا بطريقة يدوية ولكن يكون التصميم اليدوى check points على النتائج غير المريحة التى تظهر معنا
هذا رأى فى البداية والمرجعية لراى اغلبية الأعضاء
ولكم خالص تحياتى


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (26 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> شرف كبير لى انضمامى لهذه الورشة التى كان ورائها عمنا الدهشورى
> بالنسبة للمعلومات عن التصميم وسؤال من اين نبدأ ساجعل مشاركاتى فى نقاط
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
فيما يخص العامودين من الجهة المربعة 10*10 فان موقعهما غير صحيح باعتبار ان قوة الريح 96dan/ m2 ستقتلع الغطاء panels في تلك الزاوية بالاخص ,حينئذ من الاحسن تقديم العامود (ب2متر ) و اضافة عامود اخر على مستوى 10م كما ان connection في تلك النقطة تصبح صعبة التنفيذ حيث ان torsion moment سيكون له اعتبار
كما ان اختيار truss beam with 2 diagonals و المسافة 10م ليس جيدا لان المشاكل تظهر في section لان في هذه الحالات ستضطر الى اختيار composite beam مثلا IPE + double plate او غير ذلك من الحلول
حينئذ اختيار truss beam with 10panels 1m*1m مع double corniere افضل وذلك لسهولة احضارها في المصنع وتركيبها ميدانيا كما ان لدينا concentrated force قادمة من العامود الوسط (5م)
كما انه لدينا portal frame بدون اعمدة
كما ان الابواب لم تقم بتحديد موقعها ولا عددها 
اقترح ان يكون هنالك على الاقل 
باب المعرض وباب الورشة وباب الطوارئ الابعاد 4*5 و4*6 و4*5


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> فيما يخص العامودين من الجهة المربعة 10*10 فان موقعهما غير صحيح باعتبار ان قوة الريح 96dan/ m2 ستقتلع الغطاء panels في تلك الزاوية بالاخص ,حينئذ من الاحسن تقديم العامود (ب2متر ) و اضافة عامود اخر على مستوى 10م كما ان connection في تلك النقطة تصبح صعبة التنفيذ حيث ان torsion moment سيكون له اعتبار
> كما ان اختيار truss beam with 2 diagonals و المسافة 10م ليس جيدا لان المشاكل تظهر في section لان في هذه الحالات ستضطر الى اختيار composite beam مثلا IPE + double plate او غير ذلك من الحلول
> حينئذ اختيار truss beam with 10panels 1m*1m مع double corniere افضل وذلك لسهولة احضارها في المصنع وتركيبها ميدانيا كما ان لدينا concentrated force قادمة من العامود الوسط (5م)
> ...


كلامك وملاحظاتك صح 1000000% 
بالنسبة للأعمدة فى المنطقة المربعة فان هذه المساحة المفترض ان شكل دائرى وسارسل المسقط الأفقى المعمارى لكم لتتضح الصورة علما بانه لا يمكن اضافة اى عمود آخر لأن هذه اشتراطات البلدية فى البناء 
لكن انا مش معاك ان truss beam with 2 diagonals ليس جيدا - هذه التفصيلة ليست truss وانما تعتبر rigid وهى بديلا عن العمود على مسافة 5 متر ويمكن تنفيذها بسهولة شديدة دون الحاجة الى قطاعات اخرى وتم اختيار قطاعها فى التصميم IPE 240
ثانيا بالنسبة لباب المعرض سيكون مستقلا تماما عن المنشأ وسيتم عمل فريم خاص به لذلك فان ابعاده غير مؤثرة حالياعلما بان الواجهة كلها من الزجاج المقوى


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (26 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كلامك وملاحظاتك صح 1000000%
> بالنسبة للأعمدة فى المنطقة المربعة فان هذه المساحة المفترض ان شكل دائرى وسارسل المسقط الأفقى المعمارى لكم لتتضح الصورة علما بانه لا يمكن اضافة اى عمود آخر لأن هذه اشتراطات البلدية فى البناء
> لكن انا مش معاك ان truss beam with 2 diagonals ليس جيدا - هذه التفصيلة ليست truss وانما تعتبر rigid وهى بديلا عن العمود على مسافة 5 متر ويمكن تنفيذها بسهولة شديدة دون الحاجة الى قطاعات اخرى وتم اختيار قطاعها فى التصميم IPE 240
> ثانيا بالنسبة لباب المعرض سيكون مستقلا تماما عن المنشأ وسيتم عمل فريم خاص به لذلك فان ابعاده غير مؤثرة حالياعلما بان الواجهة كلها من الزجاج المقوى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يجب عليك تجنب فكرة الباب المستتقل لان ذلك سيجعلك مضطرا الى deep foundation لجدال في ذلك,
حينئذ الاختيار الانسب هو ان يرتكز الباب على whole structure لان في حالة الاغلاق سيكون لديك 
renversement باعتبار نوع الارض
كما هو المطلوب منك ان توضح ما هى section المتوفرة و commercial dimension


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (26 يونيو 2009)

اما في ما يخص truss beam with 2 diagonals فهو معقول عملها وفق one plan xz و كذا buckling و لكن عملها وفق plan yz سيجعلك مضطرا الى مراجعتها 
اما باضافة another diagonal اوتقوية section pحسب plan yz


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (26 يونيو 2009)

الواجهة من اين ؟ ثم البلور اين موقعه؟ هل على كل المبنى ام اجزاء؟
البلور يكون له مواصفات خاصة وحسابات حسب standards


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الساده مراعاة ان الورشه اصلا فتحت للمبتدئين لكى يتعلموا من اهل الخبرة
فارجو من الساده مراعاة ذلك 
لذلك انا كنت اقترحت ان نبدئ بمشروع بسيط 
لان كده الناس هتحس ان المشروع كبير على امكانيتها ومش هتكمل
مع العلم
ان انا كنت قد دعوت ناس للمشاركه واعتزروا لخبرتهم القليله عندما شعروا بان الكلام اكبر من امكانياتهم
عزرا للاطالهوشكرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> ارجو من الساده مراعاة ان الورشه اصلا فتحت للمبتدئين لكى يتعلموا من اهل الخبرة
> فارجو من الساده مراعاة ذلك
> لذلك انا كنت اقترحت ان نبدئ بمشروع بسيط
> لان كده الناس هتحس ان المشروع كبير على امكانيتها ومش هتكمل
> ...


معك كل الحق واطرح ما شئت من المشاريع التى تراها مناسبة للمبتدأين 
وفى حالة الاستمرار على المشروع المطروح من طرفى ارجو من الأخوة الزملاء ان تكون ملاحظاتهم بناء على حسابات حتى نجعل الورشة فى مسارها المرسوم لها
لنفرض ان النظام الانشائى به اخطاء لنبدأ بحساب الأحمال وتحديد القطاعات ثم التصميم ثم نحلل النتائج التى ظهرت معنا ونحدد اين موضع الخطأ وكيفية اصلاحه وكيف نستفيد من هذه الأخطاء لذلك طرحت عليكم هذا المشروع وانا اعلم انه سيثير الجدل ومن هنا تنبت الأفكار والحلول وووووو
اما ان تكون الملاحظات فى البداية قبل الحصول على نتائج فهذا سيحول الأمر الى قضايا جدلية لا طائل من ورائها
وللمرة الثانية ولتبسيط الأمور - لدينا بورتال فريم متكرر بهذا الشكل فلنبدا بحساب الأحمال ثم تحديد القطاعات ايا كانت سواء كانت متوفرة او غير متوفرة ولنتفق على استخدام الكود الأمريكى وعلى استخدام برنامج ساب الواسع الانتشار بين المهندسين وكل مهندس يرفع ملف التصميم الذى توصل اليه ثم نفتح باب النقاش بعدها
وللجميع حرية الاختيار بين كلامى او كلام اعضاء آخرين 
ولكم تحياتى​


----------



## م محمود شكارنه (26 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع جميل و ممتع وارجو ان يكون المشتركين اكثر لكي تعم الفائده


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يجب عليك تجنب فكرة الباب المستقل لان ذلك سيجعلك مضطرا الى deep foundation لجدال في ذلك,
> حينئذ الاختيار الانسب هو ان يرتكز الباب على whole structure لان في حالة الاغلاق سيكون لديك
> renversement باعتبار نوع الارض
> كما هو المطلوب منك ان توضح ما هى section المتوفرة و commercial dimension


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
اخى الكريم ibnmessaoud10 لا اعرف لماذا هذه العبارة ومن اين هذا الوجوب ؟؟؟؟؟ فانا احدثك عن شىء قائم فعلا فى الطبيعة دون الحاجة الى ما ذكرت
اما عن توافر القطاعات من عدمه انا لا اطلب مساعدتى فى تصميم ولكن طرحت مشروعا واقعيا يكون مثالا وبداية لعمل الورشة ولا ارى ان السؤال عن توفر القطاعات من عدمه واقتصاديات التصميم ومواصفات البلور سيؤثر فى التصميم فى شيء فنحن بصدد مثال محلول مثل الذى نجده فى الكتب او الاسطوانات ليس اكثر ان شئتم نبدأ بهذا المثال وان كان غير مناسب فليتم طرح غيره مع خالص الاعتذار للأخوة الزملاء
لقد استعرت فكرة مثال يضم كل شيء من كتب المهندس / مقار ناجح فى شرحه على برنامج ايتاب حيث اخذ مثالا واقعيا من احد الأبراج التى صممها فى الامارات وكان الكتاب كله حول هذا المثال
ان لم تعجبكم هذه الطريقة فاطرحوا طريقة غيرها وانا لست الا واحدا منكم ومعكم وساتبع ما تتفقون عليه
ولكم التحية والاحترام


----------



## نجلاء الديب (27 يونيو 2009)

عايزه اعرف امتى ممكن نلتقى على الياهو


----------



## احمد الديب (27 يونيو 2009)

الاخ خالد الازهري والاخ زعيم الاسكندرية زالاخ ابو الحلول واخ انس:
اوضح اولا ان الموضوع سوف خرج من موضوع دورة تدريبية للمبتدئين الي موضع جدل كبير وسوف يتطرق الموضوع الي مناقشة مسائل متقدمة جدا وعالية علي المبتدئين الذين ليس لهم خبرة بالاستيل
واوضح فقط انه من اراد ان يطاع فليامر بالمستطاع
ثانيا الموضع يجب ان يدار ويقوده شخص واحد فقط علي خبرة عالية بتصميم الاستيل وبالمسائل الفنية به
ثالثا ان يتم البداء بمشروع بسيط للغاية truss ونبداء بشرح تصميم اعضاء الشد واضاء الضغط والاعمدة الحاملة
وتصميم الوصلات وحساب اللحام وعدد المسمامير ووضع مقترح للbrassing وان يكون كل جزء مدعوم بشرح ورسومات علي الاوتكاد حتي يكون مرجع لنا كلناوبعد ذلك تصميم القواعد وهذا في رايي المتواضع هي البداية التي من خلالها يستطيع المبتداء فهم الموضوع وان يتلقي المعلومه بسهولة ولا تنسوا ان هذا العمل لوجه الله 
وليس التباهي بكثرة المعلومات واعذروني علي الاطالة


----------



## shoomshan (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكره ممتازة، أتمنى أن تسير بالاتجاه الصحيح ونستفيد منها جميعاً



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> اخى الكريم ibnmessaoud10 لا اعرف لماذا هذه العبارة ومن اين هذا الوجوب ؟؟؟؟؟ فانا احدثك عن شىء قائم فعلا فى الطبيعة دون الحاجة الى ما ذكرت
> اما عن توافر القطاعات من عدمه انا لا اطلب مساعدتى فى تصميم ولكن طرحت مشروعا واقعيا يكون مثالا وبداية لعمل الورشة ولا ارى ان السؤال عن توفر القطاعات من عدمه واقتصاديات التصميم ومواصفات البلور سيؤثر فى التصميم فى شيء فنحن بصدد مثال محلول مثل الذى نجده فى الكتب او الاسطوانات ليس اكثر ان شئتم نبدأ بهذا المثال وان كان غير مناسب فليتم طرح غيره مع خالص الاعتذار للأخوة الزملاء
> لقد استعرت فكرة مثال يضم كل شيء من كتب المهندس / مقار ناجح فى شرحه على برنامج ايتاب حيث اخذ مثالا واقعيا من احد الأبراج التى صممها فى الامارات وكان الكتاب كله حول هذا المثال
> ...


زعيم الاسكندرية خرج عن هدوءه اليوم، ولو أن عادة الزعماء هي الردود الدبلوماسية 



احمد الديب قال:


> الاخ خالد الازهري والاخ زعيم الاسكندرية زالاخ ابو الحلول واخ انس:
> اوضح اولا ان الموضوع سوف خرج من موضوع دورة تدريبية للمبتدئين الي موضع جدل كبير وسوف يتطرق الموضوع الي مناقشة مسائل متقدمة جدا وعالية علي المبتدئين الذين ليس لهم خبرة بالاستيل
> واوضح فقط انه من اراد ان يطاع فليامر بالمستطاع
> ثانيا الموضع يجب ان يدار ويقوده شخص واحد فقط علي خبرة عالية بتصميم الاستيل وبالمسائل الفنية به
> ...


 
أقترح ولو أني أكثركم تواضعاً في المنتدى، أن يستلم إدارة الموضوع م خالد الأزهري ، وأن يستعين بالمهندسين زعيم الاسكندرية وابن مسعود

وأن يبدأ العمل الجدي اليوم بأي هنجار بسيط، ليكون خطوة في بدية طريق مشروعنا هذا

والله ولي التوفيق

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## anass81 (27 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> اخى الكريم ibnmessaoud10 لا اعرف لماذا هذه العبارة ومن اين هذا الوجوب ؟؟؟؟؟ فانا احدثك عن شىء قائم فعلا فى الطبيعة دون الحاجة الى ما ذكرت
> اما عن توافر القطاعات من عدمه انا لا اطلب مساعدتى فى تصميم ولكن طرحت مشروعا واقعيا يكون مثالا وبداية لعمل الورشة ولا ارى ان السؤال عن توفر القطاعات من عدمه واقتصاديات التصميم ومواصفات البلور سيؤثر فى التصميم فى شيء فنحن بصدد مثال محلول مثل الذى نجده فى الكتب او الاسطوانات ليس اكثر ان شئتم نبدأ بهذا المثال وان كان غير مناسب فليتم طرح غيره مع خالص الاعتذار للأخوة الزملاء
> لقد استعرت فكرة مثال يضم كل شيء من كتب المهندس / مقار ناجح فى شرحه على برنامج ايتاب حيث اخذ مثالا واقعيا من احد الأبراج التى صممها فى الامارات وكان الكتاب كله حول هذا المثال
> ...



السلام عليكم

أخي الزعيم , أتوقع أن الأخ الكريم لم يقصد الوجوب بالمعنى الذي فهمته:76: , بل هو مجرد رأي:57:



احمد الديب قال:


> الاخ خالد الازهري والاخ زعيم الاسكندرية زالاخ ابو الحلول واخ انس:
> اوضح اولا ان الموضوع سوف خرج من موضوع دورة تدريبية للمبتدئين الي موضع جدل كبير وسوف يتطرق الموضوع الي مناقشة مسائل متقدمة جدا وعالية علي المبتدئين الذين ليس لهم خبرة بالاستيل
> واوضح فقط انه من اراد ان يطاع فليامر بالمستطاع
> ثانيا الموضع يجب ان يدار ويقوده شخص واحد فقط علي خبرة عالية بتصميم الاستيل وبالمسائل الفنية به
> ...



وأنا أتفق معك في ذلك , أرجو من الأعضاء المشتركين في الورشة اختيار من يقوم بإدارة الورشة والمشاركة في طرح الاراء والأفكار في حال وجود أمور مبهمة أو شيء غير مفهوم , أو في حال كون النقاش في مستوى متقدم جداً

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 يونيو 2009)

اتفق تماما مع المهندس خالد الازهرى 
واتمنى ان ينظر المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه فى مشروع truss
ممكن ده يكون افضل 
لان انا عن نفسى كنت قد اقترحت موضوع الورشه للاستفاده ومش هينفع نبتدى بمشروع كبير 
انا اقترح ان يتولى المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه والمهندس رزق ادارة الورشه
لكم جزيل الشكر واتمنى ان يتم البدئ سريعا مع العلم
ان احنا لو اخدنا خطوة واحده صح ولو بسيطه بس نتشجع ونعمل مكان للورشه
وتكون الناس اتعلمت مبادئ الستيل اللى تساعدها فى مشاريع اكبر
احسن من الجدل الدائر اللى انا عن نفسى مش فاهم منه حاجه واعتقد ان من واقع المشاركات 
ان 2 او 3 هما اللى بيتكلموا والباقى بيتفرج ومش فاهم
فهل هذا هو غرض الورشهّ!!!!!!!!!!
واخيرا 
عزرا للاطاله وشكرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## medaz (27 يونيو 2009)

أشكر السيد محمد دهشوري على الفكرة ،وأطلب منك اعتماد أحد التصاميم اللتي طرحتها،وأقترح في الأول =بورتال فرام= لتعم الفائدة ،حدد لنا الأبعاد وجميع المعطيات الأخرى ،وبعدها يتم البدئ في التحليل اليدوي ثم التحليل الأوتوماتيكي مثلا: ساپ 2000 ،فالخطوة الأولى ضرورية للبداية.ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان الملاحضات التى قدمتها ليست موجهة لاى كان بل هي مبنية على اساس ان المشروع غير قائم اصلا لذلك تقع مثل هذه النقاشات عند بداية اختيار geometry للمشروع وهي قراءة اولية للرسم المقدم لان من خلالها وفي مرحلة اولى يقع الحسم فى الهيكل وبعد ذلك دراسة حساب الاحمال على frame 
حينئذ اول شىء المصادقة عليه هي global geometry و اختيار الابعاد بجميع انواعها بنسبة 90% تقريبا
و الورشة مازالت في هذه النقطة 
وبالتالي يستطيع كل مشارك في الورشة فهم فلسفة steel باراء مختلفة وهو عملية بسيطة جدا و لا داعي للانزعاج او الخوف من تصميم steel كما ان المهندس يجب عليه ترسيخ فكرة (ايجاد الحل مهما كانت الوضعية) لديه
اما اذا بنيت الوشة على اساس ان المشروع قائم ووقع تنفيذه فعندئذ تصبح ورشة تلقينية كمثل درس يقدم في مدارج الكلية 
هذا رايي الشخصى في الورشة كما اعتبر ان المشروع يمكن ان يكون به اخطاء يمكن مناقشتها مع بقية الاخوة المشاركين
كما اعتبر اصلا ان geometry المقدمة هي واحدة من حلول اخرى


----------



## AMANI FATHI (27 يونيو 2009)

ممكن مهندس ابن مسعود تبدا انت بوضع مشروع اى مشروع حتى لو صالة بسيطة 10x10 متر كبداية المشكلة هنا تكمن فى البداية نبدا يا جماعة باى مشروع :11::11::11::11:والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 يونيو 2009)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59:

:61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61:


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (28 يونيو 2009)

ليكن مخزن طوله 18م وعرضه 14م له باب امامي 4*3م متكون من 3 simple portal frameمتباعدة ب 6م 
ارتفاع العامود 6م مع اعتبار fixed support
4 span في كل versant نسبة الانحناء 10%
الغطاء 13dan/m2 
سرعة الريح 30m/s 
احمال الغبار 20dan/m2
نوع الحديد section IPE s235
1/ ما هي احمال الرياح علي كل span 
2/اوجد الاحمال على كل portal frame
3/ حدد M,N,T)effort في 3 مواقع fixed support و column to beam و beam to beam
4/اوجد section للعامود حيث ان admissible displacment هو L/200
5/اوجد beam section حيث ان deplacement admissible هو L/300
6/ تثبت من(buckling في المستوي الاخر)buckling and deversement 
7/ اوجدعدد bolts فى المواقع الثلاثة ل connection مع اعتبار طريقة destruction 
ملاحظة. جميع section و bolts يكون عملها محصور بين 80 و 90%
المواصفات كلها مسموحة 
النقاشات بين الاطراف يكون بالتقاء المواصفات او اكثر من ذلك
بالنسبة لي انا عملي هو وفق EC1 لتحديد احمال الرياح وCM66 لايجاد section وverification و EC3 dan francais في مرحلة ثانية و العمل هو يدوي و بالبرنامجين robot 2010 و graitec 16.1 
حينئذ من تلاقيت معه في الورشة


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (28 يونيو 2009)

ان الاخوة المشاركين يريدون ان يتعلموا مهما كانت خبرتهم ولذلك فان الملاحضات الجانبية او ما شابهها تنقص من قيمة www.arab-eng.org كما انها تفسد مصداقية المهندس وقيمته في وسطه العملي
انا شخصيا اول ما دخلت الموقع لاحضت كثرة تبادل الكلام بين الاخوة
و لي مشاركات في موقع اخر لبلد اجنبي لا يوجد اطلاقا الا الاسالة المهنية ,
وهذه اخر ملاحضة جانبية اطرحها


----------



## AMANI FATHI (28 يونيو 2009)

الاخ زعيم الاسكندرية انا لا اعرف لمازا انت غير راضى وترفع لافتة --لا تعليق-- اعتقد ان احنا متفقين على المشروع اللى اختارة المهندس ابن مسعود مشروع بسيط ولكن فى شغل واعتقد ان حان الوقت لكا الناس تضع ملاحظتها على هزا المشروع وانا فعلا بتدات ادرسة وابعت الملاحظات للاخ ابن مسعود ان كان يمكنة الرد عليها -م عبد الغنى 
والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## ag.nayel (28 يونيو 2009)

لا اله الا محمد رسول الله 
رغم انىلست خبير منشأت معدنيه الا انى كنت مستمتع اوى فى البدايه وخصوصا عندما كان هناك تجاوب بين المهندسين ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندريه .
وحسيت ان المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه كان حاسس ان فى وقت طويل هايضيع فى البدايه فى مناقاشات لا تجدى فوضع هو مشروع من عنده وابتدى يناقشه والمهندس ابن مسعود كان بيتجاوب بكل الاحترام وفى صميم الموضوع 
لكن فعلا المشروع طلع كبير علينا كمبتدئين .
لكن من اخ اصغر الى اخ اكبر المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه ياريت حضرتك تفهم المهندس ابن مسعود صح 
وانا مع المهندس ابن مسعود جدا فى المشاركه اللى قال فيها ان كان بيتكلم على المشروع على اسا انه لسه ماتنفذشى ودا الطبيعى وعلى اساس ان فى حلول اخرى كتيره وممكن نخرج بحلول وتصميم احسن 

لكن راى تبدؤا بمشروع المهندس الدهشورى اللى فى البدايه على اساس انه بسيط 
وياريت بجد يبقى فى تفاهم بين المهندسيين زعيم الاسكندريه وابن مسعود 
لانه من الواضح ان عندهم استعداد للمساعده 
واتمنى انى ماردش تانى فى الموضوع علشان ماقللشى من قيمته وتبقى كل الردود فى صلب الموضوع
ويارب الموضوع ياخد مجراه الطبيعى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 يونيو 2009)

انا واحد منكم ومعكم وليس لى فضل على احد
انا اتخذت خطوة فى وقت لم يتخذ فيه احد هذه الخطوة كمساعدة فى اخراج فكرة عمنا الدهشورى للنور
وانا لست معترضا ابدا على اى مشروع يتم طرحه ويتم البدء به
المهم ان نبدأ وان يخرج الموضوع من حيز الكلام الى حيز التنفيذ
بالنسبة لللأخ والزميل ابن مسعود انا لم افهمه خطأ ولا شيء وليس فى كلامى ما يدل على اننى غاضب من شيء وله منى كل الاحترام والتقدير وواضح ان معلوماته غزيرة 
ولكن فقط فضلت عدم التعليق الى ان يتخذ باقى الأعضاء خطوة ايجابية وقد كان
والان لا يوجد ما يعوق البدء فى هذه الورشة 
مع كثير التحية للأخ صاحب الفكرة الأصلية - عمنا الدهشورى
وتحية اكثر واكثر لكل من يساهم فى نجاح هذه الورشة
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> ان الاخوة المشاركين يريدون ان يتعلموا مهما كانت خبرتهم ولذلك فان الملاحضات الجانبية او ما شابهها تنقص من قيمة www.arab-eng.org كما انها تفسد مصداقية المهندس وقيمته في وسطه العملي
> انا شخصيا اول ما دخلت الموقع لاحضت كثرة تبادل الكلام بين الاخوة
> و لي مشاركات في موقع اخر لبلد اجنبي لا يوجد اطلاقا الا الاسالة المهنية ,
> وهذه اخر ملاحضة جانبية اطرحها


:87::87::87: حقيقة لم افهم ماذا تقصد لأن الكلام غير مترابط مع تقديم الاعتذار لك ولكل الأعضاء عن اى سوء فهم
المهم اعتقد انه كانت لى مشاركة هذا هو رابطها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137563-4.html وضعت فيها تصورا لخطة عمل بالورشة وطالما ان الموضوع دخل مرحلة الجد - فلماذا لا ترجع الى هذه المشاركة ونبدأ بمقدمة وشرح لأسس تصميم القطاعت المعدنية
واقترح ان يتم تخصيص صفحة او موضوع تابع للورشة يوضع فيه فقط كل ما يخص التصميم والمواصفات والأكواد والبرامج المقترحة ولا يسمح فى هذا الباب الا للمشارك بمثل هذه المواضيع حتى يسهل الرجوع اليه بدلا من تصفح الورشة بالكامل واعتقد ان عدد الصفحات سيزداد ساعة بعد ساعة وسيكون الرجوع الى الصفحات التى بها مواضيع مرفوعة امرا صعبا
باختصار ما رايك فى تكوين مكتبة خاصة بالورشة ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بالنسبة الى مشروع اخونا الدهشوري المطلوب هو اكمال بقية المعطيات التي على اساسها تقع دراسة مشروعه
بالنسبة للاخ زعيم الاسكندرية لقد ذكر بوجود باب واحد و حسم مسالة geometry 
اخالفه الراي للاسباب التالية
في حالة accidental case الشخص العادى سيقطع مسافة 70م للنجاة اي 5دق على اقل تقدير وهذا كثير
في حالة الذروة تصبح الحركة بطيئة مما يزعج الحريف 
هناك انواع من البشر يحبون السرية 
و كثير من الاشياء الاخرى
ثم الذي يشتري سيارة لا يحب ان يدخل من باب الورشة
و فيما يخص احمال الرياح سوف انزلها عما قريب بواسطة robot و بالحساب اليدوي
و بعدها حساب الاحمال عامة ثم تفصيلا ان شاء الله
وبالنسبة لي ساحاول ان اتجاوب مع الورشات الثلاثة بقدر السرعة المتاحة لي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 يونيو 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> لا اله الا محمد رسول الله
> رغم انلست خبير منشأت معدنيه الا انى كنت مستمتع اوى فى البدايه وخصوصا عندما كان هناك تجاوب بين المهندسين ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندريه .
> وحسيت ان المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه كان حاسس ان فى وقت طويل هايضيع فى البدايه فى مناقاشات لا تجدى فوضع هو مشروع من عنده وابتدى يناقشه والمهندس ابن مسعود كان بيتجاوب بكل الاحترام وفى صميم الموضوع
> لكن فعلا المشروع طلع كبير علينا كمبتدئين .
> ...


شكرا لك على اهتمامك واسلوبك المهذب وانا اصلا اشتركت فى هذه الورشة لأتعلم حقيقة وليس تواضعا
ويسرنى ان اجد من اتواصل معه فى موضوع هام للغاية وبعيد عن اهتمامات المهندسين والمكاتب الاستشارية بصفة عامة وهو المنشآت الفولاذية
لكن لأننا مهندسين ولسنا تربويين بمعنى ان التدريس او القاء محاضرة والوصول الى افهام المستمعين ليس امرا سهلا
لذلك اقترح ايضا ان يكون بين اعضاء هذه الورشة مهندس سبق له اعطاء دورات تدريبية او سبق له التدريس بصفة عامة
واتمنى من كل قلبى ان تنجح هذه الورشة فى تحقيق اهدافها
ولك ولجميع الأعضاء خالص التحية ​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> بالنسبة الى مشروع اخونا الدهشوري المطلوب هو اكمال بقية المعطيات التي على اساسها تقع دراسة مشروعه
> بالنسبة للاخ زعيم الاسكندرية لقد ذكر بوجود باب واحد و حسم مسالة geometry
> اخالفه الراي للاسباب التالية
> ...


لالالالالا الورشة لها ابواب مستقلة والمعارض لها ابواب مستقلة ويفصل بين الاثنين دور الميزانين او المكاتب الادارية
وكل الأبواب بين الأعمدة محصورة فى مسافة العشرة متر بين العمودين اى بين كل عمودين باب
والمشروع لم ينفذ حتى الآن اما مقصدى بشيء قائم فى الطبيعة هو الباب الموضوع على فريم مستقل وقمت بتنفيذه فى معارض اخرى باستخدام فريم من hollow sec يكون بمثابة فاصل بين ضلفتى الباب الزجاجى المتحركة وبين باقى الواجهة الزجاجية
ولك تحياتى​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اعتقد ان الورشة يجب ان تفتح على ثلاثة محاور على الاقل تكون النقطة المحورية اثراء اثراء www.arab-eng.org
ورشة بسيطة مثل portal frame الذي قدمته او غيره
ورشة متوسطة مثل مثال الاخ الدهشوري او غيره
ورشة متقدمة مثل مثال الاخ زعيم الاسكندرية او غيره
حينئذ كل مشارك بلا استثناء يجد و يزيد في فهم الفولاذ في اي ورشة كانت


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (28 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> اتفق تماما مع المهندس خالد الازهرى
> واتمنى ان ينظر المهندس زعيم الاسكندريه فى مشروع truss
> ممكن ده يكون افضل
> لان انا عن نفسى كنت قد اقترحت موضوع الورشه للاستفاده ومش هينفع نبتدى بمشروع كبير
> ...





زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> لالالالالا الورشة لها ابواب مستقلة والمعارض لها ابواب مستقلة ويفصل بين الاثنين دور الميزانين او المكاتب الادارية
> وكل الأبواب بين الأعمدة محصورة فى مسافة العشرة متر بين العمودين اى بين كل عمودين باب
> والمشروع لم ينفذ حتى الآن اما مقصدى بشيء قائم فى الطبيعة هو الباب الموضوع على فريم مستقل وقمت بتنفيذه فى معارض اخرى باستخدام فريم من hollow sec يكون بمثابة فاصل بين ضلفتى الباب الزجاجى المتحركة وبين باقى الواجهة الزجاجية
> ولك تحياتى​


هذا ما تصورت غير ان عددها كبير جدا
طيب في هذه الحالة احمال الرياح تحسب على هيكل مفتوح اي نسبة الفتوحات اكثر من 35% وهذه موجودة في BS dan ; كذا في NV65 mod 2000 اي EC1 dan francais
حينئذ ساضع قريبا احمال الرياح اولا ثم جملة الاحمال باذن الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> هذا ما تصورت غير ان عددها كبير جدا
> طيب في هذه الحالة احمال الرياح تحسب على هيكل مفتوح اي نسبة الفتوحات اكثر من 35% وهذه موجودة في bs dan ; كذا في nv65 mod 2000 اي ec1 dan francais
> حينئذ ساضع قريبا احمال الرياح اولا ثم جملة الاحمال باذن الله


اهم من حساب الأحمال ان ترفع لنا طريقة الحساب سواء بواسطة اكسل شيت او غيره مع بيان فقرات الكود الدالة على هذا الحساب
وشكرا لك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> هذا ما تصورت غير ان عددها كبير جدا
> طيب في هذه الحالة احمال الرياح تحسب على هيكل مفتوح اي نسبة الفتوحات اكثر من 35% وهذه موجودة في bs dan ; كذا في nv65 mod 2000 اي ec1 dan francais
> حينئذ ساضع قريبا احمال الرياح اولا ثم جملة الاحمال باذن الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة استاذنا ابن مسعود
فكرتكم بأن يكون العمل على ثلاثة محاور مفيدة جدا حتى يشارك الجميع...

نيابة عن المبتدئين: 
عندنا اشكال في فهم المصطلحات بالاضافة الى ان هناك اتجاهات في التفكير لم ندرسها بالجامعة مثل الاعتبارات التي تؤخذ في الحوادث وسلوك المستخدمين ونحو ذلك...هذا طبعا غير ان الكود المستخدم أعتقد ان الغالبية لم يدرسوه...
هل بالامكان اعطاءنا نبذة مختصرة عما سبق حتى نتمكن من فهم امناقشات وحتى تقل اسئلتنا:d وربما نتمكن من المشاركة معكم؟
والله الموفق.


----------



## medaz (28 يونيو 2009)

انتهى وقت الحجز فى ورشة التصميم الفولاذي يوم 20/06 وإلى حد الأن ما زلنا ندور في مكاننا ،عيب وحشومة ،السيد محمد دهشوري اقترح مشروع مهم ،فلماذا ضياع الوقت ،آه نسيت :اتفق العرب أن لا يتفقوا .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 يونيو 2009)

medaz قال:


> انتهى وقت الحجز فى ورشة التصميم الفولاذي يوم 20/06 وإلى حد الأن ما زلنا ندور في مكاننا ،عيب وحشومة ،السيد محمد دهشوري اقترح مشروع مهم ،فلماذا ضياع الوقت ،آه نسيت :اتفق العرب أن لا يتفقوا .



أبدا أخي الكريم كل ما في الأمر اننا نريد الفائدة القصوى ...وبالفعل ابتدأت المناقشات كما هو واضح في مداخلات الاستاذين زعيم الاسكندرية وابن مسعود ....لكن من غير المنطقي أن نتصور أن يتم الامر بكل سهولة خصوصا أن هذه هي المرة الاولى التي تتم فيها ورشة بالتعاون بين الاعضاء في مثل هذا الموضوع...
على كل حال الموضوع تعاوني وكل شخص يقدم ما يستطيع فاذا كان عندك ما تقدمه (ويقيني انه عندك) فنحن نسعد به وونتظره...


----------



## anass81 (28 يونيو 2009)

medaz قال:


> انتهى وقت الحجز فى ورشة التصميم الفولاذي يوم 20/06 وإلى حد الأن ما زلنا ندور في مكاننا ،عيب وحشومة ،السيد محمد دهشوري اقترح مشروع مهم ،فلماذا ضياع الوقت ،آه نسيت :اتفق العرب أن لا يتفقوا .



السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم , لو تابعت كافة المشاركات لوجدت الورشة بدأت العمل فعلياً 

أرجو الابتعاد عن هذه الردود السلبية التي لا تدفعنا للأمام , ومنتظرين مشاركاتك المفيدة في الموضوع


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 يونيو 2009)

medaz قال:


> انتهى وقت الحجز فى ورشة التصميم الفولاذي يوم 20/06 وإلى حد الأن ما زلنا ندور في مكاننا ،عيب وحشومة ،السيد محمد دهشوري اقترح مشروع مهم ،فلماذا ضياع الوقت ،آه نسيت :اتفق العرب أن لا يتفقوا .


الأخ الكريم medaz

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
هل هى الرغبة فى النقد فقط ؟؟؟ ام نصيحة لتصحيح المسار ؟؟؟؟
لم يحدث خلاف كما ادعيت ولكن دائما المناقشة عبر النت ودون ان يرى الأطراف بعضهم يوحى باشياء لا يحتملها الكلام او المشاركة لذلك فالمسارعة الى التوضيح وازالة اللبس افضل شيء
كما ان توجيه النصيحة اذا كان فيه اخلاص نية لا يكون ابدا بصورة تهكمية وخاصة انك لا تعرف الأطراف الأخرى وسنهم وخبرتهم وطالما ان الجميع ملتزم بادب الحوار فلا ارى مبررا للانزعاج
كذلك فان الاختلاف سنة كونية ليست فى العرب وحدهم كما ذكرت وانما هى فى جميع خلق الله ولو كان الاتفاق على شيء لاتفق الناس على اله واحد وعلى رسول واحد فما بالك بما دون ذلك
كذلك ان اى موضوع جديد فى بدايته لا بد ان يحدث هذا الاختلاف لأنك تجمع اناسا مختلفين فى العمر والجنسية والثقافة ووووووو وارضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك فشل فيها الصالحون والزهاد 
لذلك ارجو منك عدم الانفعال وعدم الاندفاع ويا الف اهلا وسهلا بك فى الورشة وفى الملتقى
ولك خاص التحية ووافر الاحترام​


----------



## medaz (28 يونيو 2009)

كل ما في الأمر هو اني كنت متحمس للبدئ في الورشة ،الا أنه لوحظ بعض التأخير في الدخول في صلب الموضوع ؛اعتذر للجميع وأتمنى أن يوفقكم الله وتحياتي الحارة لكم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد سبق وان رفعت فقرة pdfفي هذه الورشة عن طريقة الحساب بالنسبة للمواصفات NV 65 وهو بالفرنسية .
وان اردت التوضيح قمت بذلك ,


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 يونيو 2009)

نرجو التوضيح واستيفاء هذه النقطة حقها فى الشرح
وشكرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى اعضاء الورشة وعلى راسهم الأخ والزميل ابن مسعود والأخ والزميل خالد الأزهرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
ارجو دراسة اقتراح تكوين مكتبة خاصة بالورشة بمساعدة الأخوة المشرفين بدلا من المشاركات المتفرقة
وشكرا​


----------



## نجلاء الديب (29 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم زعيم الاسكندريه السلام عليكم انا مهندسه مدنى حديثة التخرج اود معرفة كيف اكون مهندسه مدنى فىالستيل قويه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ag.nayel (29 يونيو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لقد سبق وان رفعت فقرة pdfفي هذه الورشة عن طريقة الحساب بالنسبة للمواصفات nv 65 وهو بالفرنسية .
> وان اردت التوضيح قمت بذلك ,


 وعليك السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو امكن الحصول على نفس الملفات بالانجليزيه


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 يونيو 2009)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> اخى الكريم زعيم الاسكندريه السلام عليكم انا مهندسه مدنى حديثة التخرج اود معرفة كيف اكون مهندسه مدنى فى الستيل قويه وجزاكم الله خيرا


الأخت المصونة المهندسة نجلاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
الاجابة عن سؤالك تتوقف على التخصص الذى ستختارينه لنفسك فى حياتك العملية لأن شغل الستيل يختلف بصورة جذرية عن شغل الخرسانة وهو ايضا يمثل ثقافة واتجاه فمثلا دول الخليج ومنها السعودية شغل الستيل فيها رائع جدا وشركة كيربى اكبر شركة عالمية فى صناعة الحديد مقرها الكويت وشركة باتلر مقرها جدة ولا شك ان علم تصميم وتنفيذ الستيل ليس بالأمر الهين ومهندس الستيل هنا فى المملكة راتبه يفوق راتب اى مهندس انشائى وعدد المتخصصين فى الستيل قليل مقارنة بعددهم فى تخصص الخرسانة
فاذا كنت قد اخترت شغل الستيل كتخصص فى الحياة العملية فبعد الاستعانة بالله عز وجل توجد خطوات ثابتة لا محيد عن دراستها


خواص المواد واقصد بها ما يخص الستيل وما معنى اجهاد الخضوع والاجهاد القصى والاجهاد المسموح به
دراسة الكود المستخدم فى البلد دراسة مستفيضة
التعرف على تصنيع القطاعات الحديدية وما الفرق بين المسحوب على البارد والمدرفل على الساخن
انواع اللحام وتاثير استخدامه على الستيل
الوصلات المسمارية Riveted ودرجة معدن المسامير المستخدم وما معنى G 4.8 & G8.8& G10.4
مقدمة فى تصميم المنشآت المعدنية وكيفية حساب الأحمال وخاصة الرياح وكيفية تطبيقها على المنشأ
التعرف على اهم البرامج فى التصميم والتى تجمع بين التصميم واخراج النتائج كرسومات
واعتقد ان ورشة العمل هذه ان شاء الله ستغطى جوانب كثيرة من التساؤلات واسال الله ان يوفق جميع الأخوة المشاركين فى هذه الورشة للافادة والاستفادة واخراج هذه الورشة كأحسن ما يكون


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد سبق وان رفعت wind loads بالمواصفات الفرنسية وارفق الان wind loads بالمواصفات الانقليزية 
ملاحضة 
يمكن للاخوة المقارنة بين الاثنين حيث ان اول شيء يمكن ملاحضته هو 
اعتماد نفس طريقة الحساب عامة 
اعتماد نفس parameters للحساب (الموقع ,الارتفاع dynamic pulsation) غير ان french codes توضح اكثر باستعمال graphics
اما في الحسابات يقع الاعتماد على اكبر قوة رياح للتبسيط


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخ الكريم زعيم الاسكندرية 
لعل الاطلاع على النسخة بالانقليزية ل wind loads تعطيك توضيحا اكثر 
اما الحسابات لعلنا نتطرق لها مع بقية الاخوة للمناقشة وو ضعها نهائيا لاستكمال بقية loads
وجزاكم الله خيرا و كل من اجتهد في انجاح هذه الورشة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يونيو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى اعضاء الورشة وعلى راسهم الأخ والزميل ابن مسعود والأخ والزميل خالد الأزهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> ارجو دراسة اقتراح تكوين مكتبة خاصة بالورشة بمساعدة الأخوة المشرفين بدلا من المشاركات المتفرقة
> وشكرا​



أولا مكتبة الكتب بالكود البريطاني bs5950

------------------------------------------------------------------------
bs 5950 Part 1 To 9
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804455-11-post.html

LOADING FOR BUILDING (BS 6399 All OF ITS PARTS(
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804519-18-post.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Structural Steelwork, Third Edition: Design to Limit State Theory
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40103.html

Structural Steelwork: Analysis and Design : By S. S. Ray
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78662.html

Structural Steelwork: Design to Limit State Theory
second edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40103.html

Steel Structures Practical design studies
http://rapidshare.com/files/149259831/0419179305.zip



Design of Structural Steelwork
By P.R. Knowles
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103336.html

Limit States Design of Structural Steelwork
By D. Nethercot
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98620.html

Steel Detailers' Manual
By Alan Hayward, Frank Weare, A. C. Oakhill
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91029.html

Steel Structures: Design and Behavior (4th Edition)
By Charles G. Salmon, John E. Johnson
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78505.html

Steel Designers' Manual
By Steel Construction Institute Staff
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63746.html

وأقترح الكتاب الأول للمبتدئين


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يونيو 2009)

ثانيا: الكود الاوروبي
------------------------------------------
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1069560-488-post.html
--------------------------------------------

The Behaviour and Design of Steel Structures to EC3 4E
by: N.S. Trahair 

http://ifile.it/io4at2f/0415418658.zip

Examples to Eurocode 3
by: ECCS Advisory Commotte 5 
http://ifile.it/380chi7/examples_to_eurocode_3_1ed-1993.pdf

Designers' Guide to EN 1993-1-1 Eurocode 3: Design of Steel Structures
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135387.html

وهذا موقع من الأخ زاد أحمد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138371.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يونيو 2009)

هذا ما عندي وننتظر المزيد

بالنسبة للكود الأمريكي العناوين التي عندي تصيب بالاحباط نظرا لكبر حجمها وتعقيدها ....اذا كان هناك أحد عنده شيء مبسط وأضيف اليه فاعتقد أنه أفضل...


----------



## نجلاء الديب (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا للاستاذ الفاضل زعيم الاسكندريه اود معرفة دورى فى الورشه المقامه وكيفية التواصل معكم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 يونيو 2009)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا للاستاذ الفاضل زعيم الاسكندريه اود معرفة دورى فى الورشه المقامه وكيفية التواصل معكم


طبقا لملامح الورشة التى بدأت تتضح شيئا فشيئا فان الأخ والزميل خالد الأزهرى قد خصص صفحة لمكتبة الورشة
والأخ والزميل ابن مسعود قسم الورشة الى ثلاث محاور ( مبتدئين ومتوسطين ومتقدمين ) واقترح هو والزميل الدهشورى مشروع لكل مرحلة
وبما ان حضرتك حديثة التخرج يمكنك مراجعة الكتاب الذى اوصى به الزميل خالد الأزهرى للمبتدئين ومتابعة المشروع المخصص للمبتدئين ونحن فى انتظار آخر توجيهات للأخ والزميل ابن مسعود لبدء اولى خطوات التصميم كل فى اللمرحلة المخصصة له
وشكرا لك حرصك على التواصل معنا​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 يونيو 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء الدهشورى - خالد الأزهرى - ابن مسعود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
بعد ان بدات ملامح الورشة تتضح اعتقد انه من المناسب الآن اعادة طرح المشاريع الثلاثة للمراحل الثلاثة التى قسمها اخونا ابن مسعود ( مبتدئين ومتوسطين ومتقدمين ) وتحديد مدة زمنية لتلقى تصميمات الأعضاء وتجميع هذه التصميمات ثم تلقى التعليقات والاستفسارات عليها
ويكون مرفق مع المشروع كل ما يعين الأعضاء على البدء فى التصميم وتحدد مدة ثلاثة ايام لتلقى الاجابات واثناء هذه الثلاثة ايام ايضا يمكن الاجابة عن استفسارات الأعضاء عما يخص المشاريع المطروحة
وشكرا للجميع​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والاساتذة المشاركون بالورشة
هذه المشاريع الثلاثة
----------------------------------------------

مستوى المبتدئين


> ليكن مخزن طوله 18م وعرضه 14م له باب امامي 4*3م متكون من 3 simple portal frameمتباعدة ب 6م
> ارتفاع العامود 6م مع اعتبار fixed support
> 4 span في كل versant نسبة الانحناء 10%
> الغطاء 13dan/m2
> ...


وهو مقترح من قبل الاستاذ ابن مسعود
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المستوى المتوسط


> اقترح ان يكون المنشا المصمم هو steel truss with span 24 m and spacing 6m
> وعلى ان يكون ارتفاع العمود 8متر والعمود ليس جزئ من الجمالون
> المطلوب اولا هو رسم لوحه bracing and general lay out


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/40669d1244393099-1-layout.pdf
وهو مقترح من قبل الباشمهندس الدهشوري
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
المستوى المتقدم
معرض للسيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/41336d1245183998-auno-caoicnce.zip
بيانات أخرى عن المشروع


> المشروع هو معرض ضخم للسيارات بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية
> سرعة الرياح فى المنطقة 120 كم /ساعة
> طبيعة التربة مفككة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية (- 1.50 ) متر من منسوب الأرض الطبيعية
> المعرض عبارة عن قسمين امامى وخلفى يفصل بينهما دور الميزانين المخصص للمكاتب الادارية
> ...



وهذا المشروع من الاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يونيو 2009)

هذا رابط مكتبة أخونا د/ أنس من المهم أن تصحب كل من يريد دراسة المنشئات المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/11575631/673fb9cd/STEEL.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة للبرامج التي اقترحها الاستاذ ابن مسعود
robot 2010 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140929.html
graitec 16.1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115705.html#post946445

والله الموفق...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس خالد
مجهود واضح ادعو الله ان يثيبك عليه وارجو منك حتى تكتمل الصورة رفع ملفات الاوتوكاد لهذه المشاريع وساعيد رفع الملف الخاص بالمشروع المطروح من طرفى
تجدونه فى المرفقات​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يونيو 2009)

وهذا مشروع الدهشوري
اضغط هنا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للمهندس خالد على مجهوده الرائع
ونرجو الاستقرار على احد المشاريع 
وشكرا
لا اله الا الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (1 يوليو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> شكرا للمهندس خالد على مجهوده الرائع
> ونرجو الاستقرار على احد المشاريع
> وشكرا
> لا اله الا الله


عمنا الدهشورى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،​باين عليك مشغول جدا اليومين دول الله يكون فى عونك
بالنسبة للاستقرار على مشروع فقد اقترح الأخ ابن مسعود ان يتم العمل فى المشاريع الثلاثة فى وقت واحد وكل واحد من الأعضاء يختار ما يناسبه طبقا للمستوى واعتقد انك وافقته فى ذلك والآن تم اعادة طرح المشاريع الثلاثة وكل واحد من الأعضاء يختار ما يناسبه
واقترح ان يكون تنسيق فريق العمل كالتالى :-


خالد الأزهرى مسئول عن توفير المادة العلمية المطلوبة
ابن مسعود لمراجعة التصميمات المقدمة من اعضاء الورشة
الدكتور انس والمهندس رزق حجاوى وابو الحلول للرد على استفسارات الأعضاء (كل حسب وقته ومشاغله )
واتمنى من الجميع وللجميع التوفيق فى الافادة والاستفادة
ولكم تحياتى ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 يوليو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> عمنا الدهشورى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،​باين عليك مشغول جدا اليومين دول الله يكون فى عونك
> بالنسبة للاستقرار على مشروع فقد اقترح الأخ ابن مسعود ان يتم العمل فى المشاريع الثلاثة فى وقت واحد وكل واحد من الأعضاء يختار ما يناسبه طبقا للمستوى واعتقد انك وافقته فى ذلك والآن تم اعادة طرح المشاريع الثلاثة وكل واحد من الأعضاء يختار ما يناسبه
> واقترح ان يكون تنسيق فريق العمل كالتالى :-
> ...



السلام عليكم
ما عندي أي مانع والله يعين الجميع...
وبالنسبة لي أختار ورشة المبتدئين...مع المتابعة والسؤال في ورشتي المستوى المتوسط والمتقدم
قامت الاخت المهندسة nouara مشكورة بانشاء مكتبة ممتازة تجدونها على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141429.html

ألاحظ غياب اسم الزعيم في المهام الموزعة أعلاه...هل نوكل له شيء أم يتطوع ويختار بمفرده؟؟؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (1 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما عندي أي مانع والله يعين الجميع...
> وبالنسبة لي أختار ورشة المبتدئين...مع المتابعة والسؤال في ورشتي المستوى المتوسط والمتقدم
> قامت الاخت المهندسة nouara مشكورة بانشاء مكتبة ممتازة تجدونها على الرابط التالي:
> ...


اقسم لك بالله اننى اشتركت فى هذه الورشة لأتعلم حيث وجدت من هم افضل منى بكثير فى المادة العلمية وفى طريقة البحث
وحتى اكون مشاركا فعليا فى الورشة فقد اخترت لنفسى دورا بعد استئذان جميع الأعضاء وهو التوجيه بما يتناسب مع احتياجات الحياة العملية وسوق المنشآت الفولاذية فعليا حيث اننى صاحب شركة الآن واتعامل مع السوق مباشرة
وانا واحدا من مديرى المشاريع سابقا اجيد توزيع الأدوار واقدر مهارات المتعاملين معى واجيد توظيفها 
ثم المهم فى الموضوع كله ان تعم الفائدة بغض النظر عن توزيع الأدوار
ولا يفوتنى توجيه الشكر للأخت المهندسة nouara على مشاركتها وتواصلها معنا
وتحياتى للجميع
​


----------



## نورا-83 (1 يوليو 2009)

يعني نكدر نعرف الخطوات بعد الانتهاء من تصميمه ومعرفة النتائج


----------



## نجلاء الديب (1 يوليو 2009)

الاخت الزميله نورا اود ان اعرفك نفسى انا نجلاء مهندسه مدنى حديثة التخرج شكرا للك على الروابط واستفد منها كثيرا واود ان اعرف اذا كنتى اشتركت فى مستوى المبتدئين الذى قمت بالاشتراك فيه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 يوليو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اقسم لك بالله اننى اشتركت فى هذه الورشة لأتعلم حيث وجدت من هم افضل منى بكثير فى المادة العلمية وفى طريقة البحث
> وحتى اكون مشاركا فعليا فى الورشة فقد اخترت لنفسى دورا بعد استئذان جميع الأعضاء وهو التوجيه بما يتناسب مع احتياجات الحياة العملية وسوق المنشآت الفولاذية فعليا حيث اننى صاحب شركة الآن واتعامل مع السوق مباشرة
> وانا واحدا من مديرى المشاريع سابقا اجيد توزيع الأدوار واقدر مهارات المتعاملين معى واجيد توظيفها
> ثم المهم فى الموضوع كله ان تعم الفائدة بغض النظر عن توزيع الأدوار
> ...



الموضوع لا يحتاج هذا القسم أخي وأستاذي زعيم الاسكندرية :1:....كلنا يساهم بما يستطيعه ان شاء الله وأنتم لكم بصماتكم الواضحة في هذا المشروع أسأل الله أن يجعل مجهوداتكم الطيبة ومجهودات الاخوة في ميزان الحسنات وأن يغفر لي تقصيري والا يجعله سببا في نقص الاجور...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كبداية (بالنسبة لي) عندي سؤال وهو عن مكونات المخزن وأسماءها بالعربية والانجليزية والفرنسية واذا أمكن في صور فهو أفضل

وهذا ما وجدته من صور وبالتأكيد هناك ما هو أفضل
المصدر
http://www.fgg.uni-lj.si/kmk/ESDEP/master/wg14/l0110.htm#SEC_1


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (1 يوليو 2009)

بجد مشكور جدا على هذه المادة العلمية وسانقل نفسى الى ورشة المبتدئين للاستمتاع بهذه المادة العلمية


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الورشة كما سبق و قدمتها هي simple portal frame ب 1 span اي simple versant
و الغاية منها هي مفهوم buckling و deversement اي bending في المستوي العمودي
ايضا اختيار نوع connection حيث ان rigid connection مرهقة للهيكل
ولا بد ان نعيد نفس الورشة ولكن ب section HEA لنرى مدى الفرق بينهما
عندي مشكلة كبيرة في ايجاد التعبير بالانقليزية


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الورشة كما سبق و قدمتها هي simple portal frame ب 1 span اي simple versant
> و الغاية منها هي مفهوم buckling و deversement اي bending في المستوي العمودي
> ايضا اختيار نوع connection حيث ان rigid connection مرهقة للهيكل
> ...


واضح مدى المعاناة التى تعانيها
ولكن يمكننا ان نفهم باللغة العربية ويساعد بعضنا بعضا فى الترجمة الى الانجليزية اذا لزم الامر
هون على نفسك فنحن نريد ما عندك من المعلومات باى لغة :86::86:


----------



## الآنسة مخ (3 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا ويجزيك الله عنا الف خير وارجو ان يعم علينا بالفائده..................................................*
وانا ارغب في الاشتراك..و**انا اقترح نفس فكرتك اخى الكريم** ان تكون الرسومات بالكمبيوتر حتى يمكن الاطلاع عليها والتعديل عليها.**ان تكون الرسومات بالكمبيوتر حتى يمكن الاطلاع عليها والتعديل عليها*
* ووفقك الله
وشكرا
ومن احبه الله يفتح له باب العلم
*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الورشة كما سبق و قدمتها هي simple portal frame ب 1 span اي simple versant
> و الغاية منها هي مفهوم buckling و deversement اي bending في المستوي العمودي
> ايضا اختيار نوع connection حيث ان rigid connection مرهقة للهيكل
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم يفتح معي ملف الاوتوكاد...نسختي 2007


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يوليو 2009)

Design outline
ينص الكود BS5950-2000 على أنه من الممكن اعتبار ايا من السلوك المرن أو السلوك اللدن للتصميم .
اعتبار السلوك اللدن يعطي الخيار الاكثر اقتصادية وهو المتبنى عموما
تصميم الفريم يتكون من الخطوات التالية
1-	التحليل (مرن أو لدن)
2-	تصميم العناصر الانشائية
3-	التأكد من الاستقرار الجانبي للفريم
4-	تصميم الوصلات بحيث نتأكد من أن العناصر قادرة على نقل القوى
5-	التأكد من متطلبات التشغيل (الانحراف Deflection )

المصدر
Structural Steelwork:
Design to Limit State Theory
P 248


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يوليو 2009)

مكونات الفريم الاساسية
Columns
Rafters
Eaves and ridge connections
Base
Stays from purlins and rails
Gable frame
Bracing
Eaves and ridge ties​
المصدر
Structural Steelwork:
Design to Limit State Theory
P246


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يوليو 2009)

أرجو تصحيح واكمال هذه الصورة...






نقطتان
1- لم أجد صور للعناصر المكونة للمخزن وهي مهمة لتصور وضع العنصر والاحمال و......فاذا أمكن تصويرها فهو أفضل من الرسومات الموجودة بالكتب.

2- الموجود عندي مادة تلقينية على حد تعبير أستاذنا ابن مسعود وتخلو من النقاش فأرجو المشاركة بالأسئلة (طبعا سيجيب الاساتذة ) حتى يثرى الموضوع


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لم اقم باضافة شيء عمدا و ذلك للاسباب التالية
-تمكين الاخوة المشاركين من معرفة العناصر المكونة للهيكل و التفريق بينها
principal elements (column;beam 
secondary elements (panne faitiere,panne sabliere) 
other element (lierne و هو عنصر يربط بين 2 pannes لاذابة deversement و bracing و tirant و jarret وهو عنصر يحسب لتحمل effort tranchant بين العمود و الجسر
-تصور عمل كل عنصر وما هى الاحمال الموكلة اليه
les pannes se calculent en fexion deviee
les poutres en flexion simple (M) ou composee (M,T) ou autre(M,N) 
les poteaux en fexion composee
les liernes en traction
-هذه الاحمال التي نجدها هي التي نستعلها في حساب welding (اذا وقع اختياره) او bolts
2.ليس هناك اي مادة تلقينية على حسب علمي كما ذكر الاخ الكريم خالد الازهري غير ان هذه ورشة يستفيد منها كل مشارك
فيما يخص البرامج autocad 2010 اوrobot 2010 فقد سبق وان وضعها احد الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى وهو مشكور عى ذلك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى وزملائي الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
اضافة الى الكلام المحترم الذى قاله الزميل ابن مسعود 
المفترض الان من الأعضاء فى ورشة المبتدئين على الأقل انهم فى مرحلة مطالعة ودراسة فى كتب الاستيل وخاصة ان الفرصة الان رائعة بعد تكوين مكتبة الورشة التى ساهمت فيها بجهد كبير الأخت المهندسة نورا مع الزميل خالد الأزهرى
وبعد الدراسة والمطالعة والتعرف على المصطلحات لابد ان تكون هناك اشياء غامضة يتم الاستفسار عنها فاين هى الاستفسارات والنقاط الغامضة :87: :87:
لقد وجهنا مشاركة الى الأخوة الزملاء الذين سبقونا بقدر كبير من العلم والخبرة منهم الدكتور انس وابو الحلول واستاذنا رزق حجاوى - فاين هى الاستفسارات التى تستدعى الاجابة من هؤلاء :61::61:
مطلوب جهد اكبر وجدية اكبر والبعد عن الطريقة النمطية فى التعلم وهى الطريقة التلقينية 
شكرا لكم مرة اخرى وستجدون فى انتظاركم خالد الأزهرى وابن مسعود وابو الحلول ورزق حجاوى
والاستاذ الفاضل / حسان 2​


----------



## محمد ضيف الله (4 يوليو 2009)

*هل يمكن أن أشارك الأن*

أنا عضو جديد ومتحمس جداً لفكرة هذه الورشة...
للأسف ولأنقطاعي عن المنتدى لفترة لم أنتبه لوجود هذه المشاركة المتميزة
لا أعلم إن كان بالأمكان أن أشارك بداً من الان علماً بأن لي سابق خبرات في هذا المجال لعل الله يوفقني لما فيه فائدة الجميع...


----------



## anass81 (4 يوليو 2009)

محمد ضيف الله قال:


> أنا عضو جديد ومتحمس جداً لفكرة هذه الورشة...
> للأسف ولأنقطاعي عن المنتدى لفترة لم أنتبه لوجود هذه المشاركة المتميزة
> لا أعلم إن كان بالأمكان أن أشارك بداً من الان علماً بأن لي سابق خبرات في هذا المجال لعل الله يوفقني لما فيه فائدة الجميع...



السلام عليكم أخي محمد

بالتأكيد بإمكانك المشاركة بخبرتك معنا , أرجو منك الاطلاع على المشاركات السابقة حتى تكون فكرة أكبر عن الية العمل

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه واحدة من عدة طرق لكيفية الحساب و هي تعتمد اولا و اساسا على نوع efforts في transversal section
بالنسبة ل notation فهي نفسها في كل eurocodes
بالنسبة لتصنيف الفولاذ يمكن الاعتماد فقط على classe 2 et 3 باعتبارهما يكون التحليل lineair and non lineair


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وهذه بقية الحالات بشكل عام ويمكن للمستعمل ان يقوم ب combinaison حسب الحالة 
وكذلك هذا تصنيف الفولاذ حسب eurocodes


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ور حمة الله
من الواضح تماما ان كل مشارك بلا استثناء يبحث عن repere يمكنه من الدخول الصحيح في الورشة و بدرجات متفاوتة وهذا شيء طبيعي ,غير ان هذا التاخير لا يمكن ان يكون اكثر مما هو عليه الان


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سبق أن هناك طريقتان للتصميم
1-التصميم باعتبار السلوك المرن 
2- التصميم باعتبار السلوك اللدن
------------
التصميم المرن Elastic design
متطلبات الكود BS 5950-1: 2000
يمكن تلخيص متطلبات الكود كالتالي
Clause 5.2.2 يتم التحليل باستخدام الاحمال المضخمة .factored loads
Clause 5.4.1 سعة المقاطع capacity ومقاومتها للانبعاج buckling resistance يتم حسابها باستخدام الباب الرابع من الكود. 
Clause 5.5.2 استقرار الفريم يتم التأكد منه باستخدام الفقرة 2.4.2 من الكود (لنا عودة في تناول هذه الفقرة بالتفصيل في المثال ان شاء الله)

المصدر
Structural Steelwork:
Design to Limit State Theory
P 248


----------



## silverfox (5 يوليو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء
بداية أشكر كل من ساهم في هذه الفكرة
ولي عدة ملاحظــــات:
أولاً:
صاحب هذه الفكرة ليس أحد من المشتركين فيها هنا مع الاعتذار من الزميل الاخ محمد دهشوري فهو ليس صاحب هذه الفكرة، وصاحب فكرة ورشة العمل هذه هي أنا وكنت قد وضعت هذه الفكرة من قبل وهذا هو الرابط الذي وضعت فيه هذه الفكرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116328.html
وهو بتاريخ 18-1-2009 أما موضوع الاخ محمد فهو بتاريخ 7-6-2009
مع العلم أنه لم يصلني اشعار بوجود موضوع جديد عن هذه الورشة ليتسنى لي الاشتراك.
ولم انتبه لوجود هذا الموضوع الجديد إلا اليوم لأني كنت مشغول بعض الشي عن الانترنت وحتى عن هذا الملتقى الرائع.
ثانيا:
فكرة الورشة تكون في أن يتم وضع منشأ بسيط وغير معقد في البداية ويبدأ المشتركين في الورشة في وضع الاسس واقتراح الحل المبدئي المناسب/ ويمكن أن يكون أكثر من حل.
ثالثا:
المشاركينفي الموضوع وليس المشتركين يمكنهم الاطلاع على مراحل الحل بعد انتهاء كل قسم من الأقسام.
رابعاً:
المشتركين يتم تقسيمهم إلى أقسام، قسم يقوم باقتراح الحل الإنشائي الاولي وقسم يضع الحل اليدوي وقسم يبدأ بمندجة الحل بأحد البرامج وهنا يمكن أن تتم النمذجة بأكثر من برنامج غنشائي ليتسنى للجميع أن يناقشو الحل مع الاختلافات التي ستكون موجودة بين الحل اليدوي والحل الإلكتروني باختلاف البرامج.
مع جزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم أو سيساهم في هذه الفكرة
وشكرا لإدارة الملتقى.


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بالنسبة الى المرجع لم اجده و ليس عندي 
اما بالنسبة الى طريقة التحليل فهي ذات محورين رئيسيين
-ELU de resistanse او ULS (الانقليزي) يكون elastic مع امكانية الوصول الى plastic حسب نوع الفولاذ كما ذكرت سابقا و هو للعناصر الرئيسية للهيكل خاصة
-ELS de stabilite de forme اوSLS (الانقليزي) وهو للعناصر الثانوية و يكون كذلك elestic او elasto-plastic
-بالنسبة ل connection يمكن الوصول الى plastic دون مشاكل مع دراسة حالة الارهاقfatigue او التعب
اعتقد ان البدء في العمل الفعلي يمكننا من التطرق الى الاستفسارات 
كما سبق وان ذكرت اني استعمل cm66 و ec3 francais


----------



## محمد دهشورى (5 يوليو 2009)

silverfox قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> بداية أشكر كل من ساهم في هذه الفكرة
> ولي عدة ملاحظــــات:
> أولاً:
> ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> بالنسبة الى المرجع لم اجده و ليس عندي
> اما بالنسبة الى طريقة التحليل فهي ذات محورين رئيسيين
> -ELU de resistanse او ULS (الانقليزي) يكون elastic مع امكانية الوصول الى plastic حسب نوع الفولاذ كما ذكرت سابقا و هو للعناصر الرئيسية للهيكل خاصة
> ...



وعليكم السلام
اذا كان المقصود كتابStructural Steelwork:
Design to Limit State Theory
فهذا هو رابطه
http://ifile.it/acekxrt/0750659122.rar
وحجمه (2.21 MB)

بالنسبة للكودات:
هل يختلف EC3 النسخة الانجليزية عن الفرنسية
وما هو موضوع ال cm66


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاختلاف في ضوارب السلامة فقط
اما المحتوى العلمي فهو يكاد يكون نفسه
الخلاصة ,نقوم بالتصميم lineair فقط و كبداية باعتماد ELU pour la resistanse وELS de sta


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يوليو 2009)

الخلاصة 
نقوم بالتصميم المرن كبداية للتحقق من resistanse اي ULS ومن بعد ذلك SLS للسلامة (لbuckling and deversement and voilement ) غير ان الاوليان كافيان لتجنب الاخير
وفي الطريقة التي ارفقتها نلاحظ ان البدايةكانت ب )buckling)SLS وذلك لان ULS يمكنك من الوصول الى احمال مرتفعة دون الالتزام بالمواصفات(fleche admissible)
CM66 هو الكود الفرنسي الاصلي ولا يزال هو الاكثر انتشارا رغم تنقيحه additif 80 والذي لا يبعد عن EC3 francais كثيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا ابن مسعود على تحملك مداخلاتي
تم تناول فكرة التصميم الحدي في الكود في Section 2 of BS 5950-1: 2000 وملخصها كالتالي
هناك حالتان حديتان:
1-الحالة الحدية القصوى Ultimate limit states ULS
2-الحالة الحدية التشغيلية Serviceability limit states SLS

الحالة الحدية القصوى ...تتضمن ما يتعلق بانهيار المنشأة أو جزء منها وتشمل (كما أنقل من كتاب Structural Steelwork: Design to Limit State Theory)


> The ultimate limit states include the following:
> (1) strength (including general yielding, rupture, buckling and transformation
> into a mechanism);
> (2) stability against overturning and sway;
> ...


.

والمعنى (وأرجو التصويب ان كنت مخطئا) أن هذه الحالة تتضمن ما يتعلق بـ:
1- المقاومة
2-الاستقرار
3- الانهيار نتيجة الكلال fatigue
4- الانهيار القصف (المفاجئ)brittle fracture

الحالة الحدية التشغيلية
(وتشمل ما يتعلق بكفاءة المنشأة ومظهرها)
وهذه تشمل


> (5) deflection;
> (6) vibration (for example, wind-induced oscillation);
> (7) repairable damage due to fatigue;
> (8) corrosion and durability



الانحراف
الاهتزاز
الاضرار الناتجة من الكلال (repairable damage due to fatigue) (تحتاج شرح لكن نؤجله فيما بعد)
التاكل والديمومة...


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
deflection is deversement 
بالنسبة الى (6) فيقع الاخذ بها في حساب انواع الرياح في كلا ec3 bs and french
بالنسبة الى (7) فهو غير معروف بشكل صحيح غير ان اعتباره في الهندسة الميكانيكية اكثر من المدنية(وهو دراسة عدد حالات chargement dechargement مثل pont roulant او المنشات البترولية او النووية وهذا موضوع اخر كليا ولا يخصنا اصلا
بالنسبة الي(8) فهو يدخل في الصيانة المتواصلة 

اما (1) و(2) فهما الحل والربط في وضعيتنا في الورشة 
اما (4) فيقع دمجه في(2) وذلك باضافة حالته في cases loads


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نواصل في الترجمة
تكلمنا في المرة السابقة عن المتطلبات وفق الكود BS 5950-1:2000
في هذه المرة سنبدأ في الدخول في تفاصيل التصميم (طبعا لا زلنا في التصميم باعتبار السلوك المرن Elastic):
تحليل الفريم:
إن أنسب طريقة للتحليل اليدوي هي استعمال الصيغ الموجودة في كتاب Steel Designers Manual
يتم تجزئة الاحمال الى أجزاء منفصلة (بمعنى أن يحلل للحمولة الميتة لوحدها والحمولة الميتة لوحدها وأحمال الرياح لوحدها) ثم تجمع نواتج تحليل هذه الاحمال مع استعمال عوامل الامان المناسبة...
أفضل طرق التحليل عموما هو التحليل باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر وبالذات للتحليل في حالة أحمال الرياح وحالة التحليل في تراكيب الأحمال Load combination 
ناتج التحليل يستخدم في التصميم وتأكيد الانحراف
يتم التحليل للوصول الى الناتج من حالة التحميل الحرجة التالية
w=1.4× dead load +1.6× imposed load
بالنسبة للرياح فهي تؤدي لحصول اقلاع Uplift للمنشأة وعموما العزم الناتج منها يكون معاكسا للعزم الناتج من الاحمال الحية والميتة 
مخطط العزم الناتج عن الأحمال الرأسية (الشاغولية) موضح أدناه







يتضح من هذا المخطط أن الأجنحة الداخلية inside flange لكل من الcolumn وال rafter بالقرب من الeaves (راجع أجزاء الفريم في مشاركة سابقة) يتضح أنها ستكون في حالة ضغط وبالتالي سنحتاج لتثبيت جانبي في هذه المناطق.....

سؤال خفيف قبل المواصلة
لماذا سنحتاج للتثبيت في الاماكن المذكورة باللون الاحمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المرة القادمة سنتكلم باذن الله عن الhaunched joints 
الرجاء المشاركة لأن الموضوع ستكون فائدته أكبر عندما يحتوي على مناقشات
المصدر
Structural Steelwork:
Design to Limit State Theory
P 249


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فيما يخص connection between column and beam فهي تحتاج الى تقوية و سوف ندرس كيفية ذلك حيث الطول المسموح به هو L/10 حيث L هي ل
column +beam
بالنسبة للحالة الحرجة هىg dead+q live+v wind
[FONT=&quot]1.35[/FONT]G+1.35Q+1.62V
ما معنى الشاغولية؟
ارى من الافضل ان نتفق على الاحمال و حسابها يدويا اذا اردت ومن بعد ذلك ندخل فى استعمال البرامج 
(العمل اليدوي يستفيد منه المشارك اكثر)
بالمناسبة اين هي الورشتين الاخريين؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فيما يخص connection between column and beam فهي تحتاج الى تقوية و سوف ندرس كيفية ذلك حيث الطول المسموح به هو L/10 حيث L هي ل
> column +beam
> بالنسبة للحالة الحرجة هىg dead+q live+v wind
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم أستاذنا الكريم...
الحقيقة كان هناك مجموعة من الفقرات أريد ترجمتها ومن ثم السؤل ثم التطبيق...لكن بالفعل الموضوع قد يطول بهذه الصورة....يمكننا البدء بالتصميم اليدوي وبعدها البرامج باذن الله وكل ما تناولنا موضوعا يتم اضافة ما يتعلق به ...



> ما معنى الشاغولية؟


الأحمال الشاغولية = الاحمال الرأسية = Vertical loads
i.e. dead and imposed loads



> ارى من الافضل ان نتفق على الاحمال و حسابها يدويا


على بركة الله ...وأرجو أن تتحملوا أسئلتي وطلباتي الكثيرة



> بالمناسبة اين هي الورشتين الاخريين؟


بالمناسبة أين بقية الاخوة المشاركين؟!!!!

على كل حال لا مانع عندي من الانتهاء من الورشة الابتدائية ثم ننتقل الى الورش الأخرى ونحاول رفع المستوى وتناول التفاصيل....هذا اذا كنتم توافقوني على ذلك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للاحمال على السقف Roof فهذا رسم يوضح التفاصيل





يتم أولا حساب الاحمال على المستوى المائل ومن ثم يتم تحويلها الى المستوى الافقي
الاحمال الميتة
Roof−Dead load measured on slope:
Sheeting
Insulation
Purlins
ٌRafter own weight
-----------------------------------------
Total dead load

الاحمال الحية
Imposed snow load on plan
Imposed services load
-------------------------------------
Total imposed load

أحمال الرياح
Wind load

هل هذه الاحمال صحيحة.... وما هي أنسب التقديرات لها...؟ وعلى أي أساس تم اختيار التقديرات؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاحمال sheeting and insolation هي التي من خلالها نقوم بتحديد المسافة بين 2
purlins و تكون معروفة حسب technical notice وهى kg/m2
ويقع توزيعها dan/ml على purlins فقط لحساب purlins و تكون عمودية حسب global axis
after we make a decomposition using نسبة الانحناء 10% اي
tan (alpha
ونحسبها بواسطة flexion deviee هي و vertical purlins كما وضحت بواسطة الملحق formules سابقا
بالنسبة للاحمال الحية نقتصر على services loads 
وهي ايضا لها مواصفات (يجب اعتبار 2 concentrated forces بمسافة 1/3 و 2/3 من طول purlins اي ما يعادل شخصين للقيام بالتركيب و الصيانة وهى 100dan
ملاحظة 
لا بد من العمل داخل global axis للهيكل لتجنب الاخطاء في توزيع الاحمال وكذلك سوء قراءة النتائج

هنالك عناصر اخرى لا بد منها وهي


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (7 يوليو 2009)

potelets de bardage (الاعمدة الثانوية)


----------



## سارية عثمان (7 يوليو 2009)

الأحمال المؤثرة علي جملونات الأسقف من الصلب:

ا/الحمل الميت Dead Load ويشمل طبقة الغطاء Roof Covering ووزن المنشأ الصلب Own Weight .
ب/الحمل الحي Live Load وحمل الرياح Wind Load وحمل الثلوج إن وجد Snow Load.

1/وزن طبقة الغطاء :

يمكن الاهتداء بالأرقام التالية :

Tiles 75-100 kglm2
Steel 15 kglm2
Asbestos 25 kglm2
P.C(6 cm) 150 kglm2
Glass(5-6 mm) 40-50 kglm2​
وتعبر الأرقام عن كثافة الحمل علي المتر المسطح الفعلي Actual Area

اكتفي بهذا الآن ،سأعمل علي المتابعة مع كل أنواع الأحمال مع ذكر المصدر لاحقاً.​


----------



## سارية عثمان (7 يوليو 2009)

وزن المنشأ الصلب Own Weight:

ويشمل وزن الجملون الصلب Steel Truss والشكالات Bracing والمدادات Purlines،وفي بداية التصميم فان هذا الوزن يقدر تبعاً لخبرة المصمم وتوجد عدة معادلات وضعية تعطي قيم تقديرية لأوزان المنشآت ويمكن الاعتماد عليها في التصميم ،ويمكن استعمال المعادلة الوضعية التالية:​g=k/s(0.9+L^2/120) kg/m2

g=Intensity of the Own Weight
s=Spacing between trusses
L=Span of the truss
K=Coefficient Taken as
10 For Corrugated asbestos Sheets
15 For R.C. Slab​
وبهذا ينتهي جزء الحمل الميت،وساواصل باذن الله.
المصدر :المنشآت المعدنية ،الدكتور محمود حسن متولي ،دار الراتب 1986​


----------



## saifalshalchy (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ولو أن الوقت متأخر لكني أرغب بالإشتراك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 يوليو 2009)

saifalshalchy قال:


> السلام عليكم ولو أن الوقت متأخر لكني أرغب بالإشتراك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بك أخي الكريم
فقط أرجو منك قراءة المشاركات السابقة ومن ثم ننتظر مشاركاتك معنا
بالتوفيق....


----------



## احمد دار بلين (8 يوليو 2009)

ماشين تمام يا شباب 
لكن لم افهم هذه الجزئية 
g=k/s(0.9+L^2/120) kg/m2

g=Intensity of the Own Weight
s=Spacing between trusses
L=Span of the truss
K=Coefficient Taken as
10 For Corrugated asbestos Sheets
15 For R.C. Slab

اسف لتاخيركم للرد لكن الموضوع متميز ونريد الا يفوتنا شيئ من علم المختصين


----------



## AMANI FATHI (8 يوليو 2009)

gلو سمحتو انا عاوز اسال انا شغال بالكود الامريكى aiscفكنت عاوز اعرف هل section الى موجودة فية تصلح للسوق العربى اما لا وشكرا ليكم واله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بالنسبة للمواصفات الاوروبية EC3 عموما اذا كان الفولاذ خارج اوروبا فيقع اعتماد Fu/ 1.1 اي بالنسبة ل S235 مثلا نعتبر 235/1.1= 213Mpa


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 يوليو 2009)

اسمحوا لى ان ابدى اعجابى الشديد بخالد الأزهرى وابن مسعود وسارية عثمان
حتى الآن النتائج الأولية لم تكن فى الحسبان واتوقع بمشيئة الله ان هذه الورشة ستكون علامة مميزة فى ملتقى المهندسين
وانا لم يشغلنى عن المتابعة فى الفترة الأخيرة سوى انشغالى بمشروع ستيل جديد ولكن شغل ( فخامة والله يا عم خالد ) :20: :20: ولو تيسرت الأمور سارفعه الى هذه الورشة ليكون ضمن النماذج الجديرة بالدراسة وللعلم المشروع هو parking ramp على ثلاثة ادوار داخل فندق خمسة نجوم
تحياتى لكم واحذروا الملل لأنه يفسد كل شيء​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (8 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للاحمال على السقف Roof فهذا رسم يوضح التفاصيل
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نقوم بتحديد dead load فقط بوزن الغطاء اي 10dan/m2 على اقصى تقدير و يقع توزيعها علي purlins بالتساوي في شكل مستطيل اي 10*1.8=18dan/ml (المسايفة بين 2 purlins هي 1.8m حسب اختياري انا )
و الجانبيتين 10*1.7=17dan/ml
لاسباب تسهيلية يمكن اعتماد 20dan/ml لجميع purlins
وزن IPE 160 15.8kg اي 15.5dan/ml اذن نعتبر 16dan/ml 
service load is too concentrated forces applicated in1/3l and 2/3l بقيمة 100kg والتي تمثل شخصين للقيام بالتركيب و الصيانة
اذن(100l/3=pl2/8 يعني p=800/3*9=29.629kg اي 30dan/ml( الرقم 9 هو البعد بين frames في المثال)
الخلاصة dead load هو 36dan/ml
live load هو 30dan/ml
بالنسبة الى الريح ساحسبها ب NV65 carte 2000 و بالنسبة لك اليك هذا البرنامج يمكن من خلاله ان تفهم كيفية الحساب ولو بقليل 
بالنسبة( accidental load (seisme choc لا بد من اضافتها


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 يوليو 2009)

احمد دار بلين قال:


> ماشين تمام يا شباب
> لكن لم افهم هذه الجزئية
> g=k/s(0.9+L^2/120) kg/m2
> 
> ...



g=k/s(0.9+L^2/120) kg/m2

g=الوزن الذاتي للمنشأ kg/m2
s=المسافة بين truss والآخر
L=بحر truss
K=معامل يؤخذ :
10 For Corrugated asbestos Sheets
15 For R.C. Slab


----------



## سارية عثمان (9 يوليو 2009)

مستوي المشاركة بالورشة ضعيف للغاية ...اتمني من بقية الاخوة المشاركة حتي تعم الفائدة ..ولابد من تحية لاساتذتنا بن مسعود وخالد الازهري علي صمودهم ..وفي انتظار الاساتذة الزعيم والدهشوري ورزق وبقية العقد الفريد.


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (9 يوليو 2009)

سارية عثمان قال:


> مستوي المشاركة بالورشة ضعيف للغاية ...اتمني من بقية الاخوة المشاركة حتي تعم الفائدة ..ولابد من تحية لاساتذتنا بن مسعود وخالد الازهري علي صمودهم ..وفي انتظار الاساتذة الزعيم والدهشوري ورزق وبقية العقد الفريد.


عندك كل الحق وهكذا الناس اذا ما بدا لهم امر جديد سارعوا اليه ثم بعدها يقفون موقف المتفرج
_وتحضرنى هنا مقالة لابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله ( اسلك طريق الهداية ولا يغرنك قلة السالكين )_
وابدأ بنفس واوضح اننى لم اشارك حتى الآن ليس عزوفا عن المشاركة ولكن حجم مشاغلى فى الآونة الأخيرة وضغوط العمل حالت بينى وبين التواصل معكم
ساحاول تخطى هذا الحاجز واتواصل معكم لأننى فعلا استفيد
وارجو دراسة هذا الاقتراح مرة اخرى والكلام موجه للزميل ابن مسعود وخالد الأزهرى والدهشورى
ما رايكم فى عرض ورشة المبتدأين على هيئة مثال تفصيلى محلول ؟؟؟ ثم يتم طرح مشروع آخر مساو له فى التصنيف ولكن يحتوى على فكرة جديدة ليقوم المشاركون بتصميمه ؟؟؟​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا أعتذر عن انشغالى عن المشاركة في الورشة اليومين الماضيين...وان شاء الله أتمكن من المواصلة وبتفرغ أكبر ابتداء من غد أو بعد غد على الأكثر...
ثانيا : أطرح سؤالا بخصوص مشاركاتي المتواضعة في هذه الورشة هل هي مفيدة أم هناك طريقة أفضل يمكن أن أساهم بها...

ثالثا: الحقيقة موضوع قلة المشاركين لا يضايقني طالما أن هناك مستفيدون (وعني سأواصل طالما أن الموضوع مفتوح رغم أني أقل المساهمين علما وخبرة ومستوى مشاركاتي لا يرقى لمستوى مقبول) ويكفي أن الموضوع يشاهده الكثير ويستفيدون منه ...وهنا لا بد من توجيه كلمة شكر للأستاذ ابن مسعود على وقته وعلمه الذي يبذله لنا وعلى صبره على الافادة رغم قلة المشاركين و شكر كذلك للاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية الذي يسجل متابعة متميزة رغم انشغاله

-----------------------
بالنسبة للمثال اذا كنتم ترون أنه يفيد فنحن بانتظاره...


----------



## سارية عثمان (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني،بارك الله فيك استاذي الزعيم نقدر انشغالك ونحن في الانتظار،استاذي خالد لك التحية ،اكيد مشاركاتك ذات فائدة خاصةً وانها من النوعية التي تثير النقاش وتثريه ،اما عن المثال اعتقد انه مهم علي الاقل سيمثل انتقال لمرحلة متقدمة في مسار الورشة،مع خالص تحياتي واحترامي.


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (11 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أولا أعتذر عن انشغالى عن المشاركة في الورشة اليومين الماضيين...وان شاء الله أتمكن من المواصلة وبتفرغ أكبر ابتداء من غد أو بعد غد على الأكثر...
> ثانيا : أطرح سؤالا بخصوص مشاركاتي المتواضعة في هذه الورشة هل هي مفيدة أم هناك طريقة أفضل يمكن أن أساهم بها...
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة الى حساب الرياح فهي عملية كثيرة التعقيد ونلخصها في المراحل التالية
A
1سرعة الريح
2 pressure فى ص7
3 q يقع حسابها في ص12 حيث العاملان Ks و Kh في ص10 وتيتا في ص11 fig 12 
4 العامل beta في fig 13 و14 وص23
B
ايجاد ce-ci
paroi au vent ce=0.8 و البقية بواسطة( ce=-(1.3gamma-0.8
fig 15 هو الحالة في المثال الذي ندرسه
هنالك عوامل اخري لايجاد ci في ص14 و 15
ِC
q=(ce-ci)*q 
القوى هي daN/ m2 يقع توزيعها حسب section في المثال سواء بالتساوي او عكسه 
هذا هو في شكل مسودة اولية قابلة للتعديل عند اللزوم
وهذا حساب robot حسب EC1


----------



## AMANI FATHI (11 يوليو 2009)

السلامة عليكم انا بشكركم جدا شباب على المجهود العظيم دة لكن فى مشكلة انا عاوز اتكلم فيها انا بعتمد فى الحل على الكود الامريكى او الكودات الامريكية يعنى فى حساب الرياح على ibc2009 ,aisc2005 وحاسيس ان فى فجوة بين الكود الامريكى والاوربى او تباعد بينهم وحلسيس ان دة يمكن بيبعد نقطة التقانا شوية انا حاسيس ان حساب الريا ح بibcاسهل بكثير ومفهوم بالنسبة لى اكثير وكزالك العمل ب aiscفانا فى حيرة من امرى انمت بتشتغلو ب EC1وانا بحب اشتغل بAISCفحقيقى مش عارف اعمل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يوليو 2009)

amani fathi قال:


> السلامة عليكم انا بشكركم جدا شباب على المجهود العظيم دة لكن فى مشكلة انا عاوز اتكلم فيها انا بعتمد فى الحل على الكود الامريكى او الكودات الامريكية يعنى فى حساب الرياح على ibc2009 ,aisc2005 وحاسيس ان فى فجوة بين الكود الامريكى والاوربى او تباعد بينهم وحلسيس ان دة يمكن بيبعد نقطة التقانا شوية انا حاسيس ان حساب الريا ح بibcاسهل بكثير ومفهوم بالنسبة لى اكثير وكزالك العمل ب aiscفانا فى حيرة من امرى انمت بتشتغلو ب ec1وانا بحب اشتغل بaiscفحقيقى مش عارف اعمل



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كانت الخطة أن كل مجموعة تشتغل على كود لكن للأسف الشديد المساهمين قلة بحيث انه لا يشارك بالكود الاوروبي الا الاستاذ ابن مسعود والعبد الفقير بالكود البريطاني (رغم عدم تمكني فيه) وأظنهما قريبان من بعض...
اذا كان بإمكانكم تتبع الخطوات التي يقوم بها الاستاذ ابن مسعود بما يقابلها في الكود الامريكي ثم السؤال عما يشكل فأعتقد أنه سيفيد الكثيرين...
بالتوفيق...


----------



## saadson (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا قريت الموضوع متاخرا
بس عندي امل فى الاشتراك
انا بصدد تنفيذ space Frame لمسرح بمشروع
كليه تقنية
فياريت تقبلو اشتراكي حتى اواكب تطورات المنشات المعدنية
لانى اول مرة اعمل بها


----------



## AMANI FATHI (14 يوليو 2009)

اين الناس اين الاخ ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندرية هل اغلقت الورشة لعل التاخير سببة خير ونشوف مجهود اكبر من كدة والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 يوليو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> اين الناس اين الاخ ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندرية هل اغلقت الورشة لعل التاخير سببة خير ونشوف مجهود اكبر من كدة والله اعلى واجل واعلم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه نسخة يمكن تعديلها للوصول الى احسن تصميم باقل تكلفة وهي قابلة للتعديل بلا شك
وقع تعديل لgeometry و ذلك لان الوصول الى section تؤدى الى حل سيكون باهظ الثمن 
ولذلك اصبح البعد هو 6م بين frame و رغم ذلك لم نصل بعد الى حل قليل التكلفة رغم الوصول الى IPE 160 
لذلك لا بد من استعمال cable او tirant في البعد 3م ويصل الى حد frame لمكافحة lateral buckling و fleche admissible والتي تحسب فى els ب (G+0.9*(Q+V
لا بد ايضا من الانتباه كثيرا الى كيفية ادخال purlin و tirant و lisse de bardage ...
لان ذلك له تاثير كبير في الحسابات
يمكن قراءة كل شيء بالدخول الى اي جزء تريد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أواصل مع الاساتذة وأتمنى ألا يأتي شاغل اخر يمنعني من المواظبة

بالنسبة لتوصيف المخزن:


> ليكن مخزن طوله 18م وعرضه 14م له باب امامي 4*3م متكون من 3 simple portal frameمتباعدة ب 6م


أظن أن الأصح 4 simple portal frame
حتى تكون المسافات الكلية 18m
سؤال ثاني
المطلوب أن يكون طول المخزن 18 m فعلى أي أساس يتم اختيار المسافات (التباعد ) بين ال portal frame بمعنى لماذا تم اختيار المسافات كل 6m وليس كل 3m أو أي رقم اخر....؟ بمعنى اخر ما هي الاشياء التي تؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تحديد Geometry للمبنى...؟

ملاحظة: سأحاول تدارك ما فاتني من تصميم الPurlins وأحمال الرياح بأسرع ما يمكن وأتمنى من الاستاذ ابن مسعود أن يتابع فنحن في مرحلة جيدة ولا نريد قطع العمل...
ملاحظة ثانية : أرفق الأستاذ ابن مسعود ملفا بالروبوت وللأسف لم أقم بتنزيل البرنامج بعد...هل تغيرت الخطة بحيث نقوم بالخطوة يدويا ثم بالبرنامج مباشرة ...بدل أن يتم التصميم مرتين مرة يدويا ومرة بالبرنامج؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يوليو 2009)

تصميم الPurlins

هي عبارة عن أبيام تمتد بين الفريمات portal frames الغرض منها تثبيت بلاطة السقف في حالة الاسقف المسطحة وحمل الcladding في حالة الأسقف المائلة في المباني المستخدمة للأغراض الصناعية...
المقاطع المستخدمة في التصميم موضحة بالشكل أدناه




المصدرStructural Steelwork:
Design to Limit State Theory
P 77
في المرة القادمة سنتكلم عن الاحمال Loading المستخدمة في تصميم الPurlins بحسب الكود BS5950-2000


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أواصل مع الاساتذة وأتمنى ألا يأتي شاغل اخر يمنعني من المواظبة
> 
> بالنسبة لتوصيف المخزن:
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الابعاد 14*18 هي قارة ولكن المشكلة في purlins و cladding rail لانهما يعملان في 2plans yy و zz لانه احيانا تصل الى 50Mpa فى yy ولا يحصل لك توازن في zz يعني ان section وظيفتها قليلة اي باهضة الثمن
استعمال robot هنا لتسريع العمل لا غير اما بالنسبة للحساب اليدوي فتقريبا 70% هو في cas.rar الموجود فى الصفحات السابقة 
يمكن ترك البعد 9م و اعتبار 2 sag bar على بعد 3م واعتبارهما virtual support و عملهما في zz plan و لكن هذا الحل لم اتطرق اليه الى الان ويمكن ان يكون افضل من 4 portal تكلفة
بالنسبة الى انواع purlins نعتمد فقط على ما هو موجود في السوق وليكن IPE للتسهيل و قلة التكلفة في التركيب او multibeam او zed


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 يوليو 2009)

amani fathi قال:


> اين الناس اين الاخ ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندرية هل اغلقت الورشة لعل التاخير سببة خير ونشوف مجهود اكبر من كدة والله اعلى واجل واعلم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
من تاريخ 12/07/2009 انقطع النت هنا فى مكة وجدة وفقدت الاتصال وانعزلت عن العالم
حقيقة اشكركم على السؤال لأن تصفح الملتقى اصبح جزء اساسيا من الحياة اليومية حتى لو لم تكن هناك مشاركة
لذلك اعتذر عن شيء لا ارادة لى فيه وان شاء الله سنتواصل
ولكم تحياتى ،،،​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة ل purlin نستعمل احد الحالات cas.rar السابقة وهي biaxial bending 
بالنسبة ل fleche admissible (l/200 يقع حسابها في SLS اي DL+LL وفي الحالتين depression &surpression ومن خلال ذلك نلاحظ ان احسن section هي IPE & Z & multibeam &UAP
البعد بين 2 purlins يحكمه حجم القوي ونوع couverture 
البعد بين 2 portal frames يحكمه purlin وتصميمها
توزيع الاحمال على purlin مثل slab في الخرسانة 
كما سبق ان ذكرت وان basic calculation هو الوصول الى افضل معادلة وهى اقل تكلفة +اكثر نسبة سلامة لان الربح يكون اكثر للمصمم 
بالنسبة للرياح وقع التطرق اليها و حسابها سابقا و نعود لها ان للتوضيح اكثر


----------



## zahloul (21 يوليو 2009)

salam ana zarhloul min almaghrib ochagirr alfikra


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كما سبق فانه اتضح وبلا شك ان الاصوات كثرت بشكل اكثر من رهيب ولكن لشديد الاسف غابت اغلبها ان لم نقل كلها مع اننا مازلنا فيالورشة الاولى 
نظرا للتعقيد في كيفية حساب moment critique ,critical moment for lateral buckling 
فهذا الملف يوضح المسالة اكثر وكذلك هنالك برنامج خصيصا لحساب Mcr
اما الحساب اليدوي فهنالك على الاقل 5 graphs لقراءة coefficients 
هذا البرنامج هو لحساب Mcr
 http://www.4shared.com/file/119940143/b484f89f/LTBeam_108.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كما سبق فانه اتضح وبلا شك ان الاصوات كثرت بشكل اكثر من رهيب ولكن لشديد الاسف غابت اغلبها ان لم نقل كلها مع اننا مازلنا فيالورشة الاولى
> نظرا للتعقيد في كيفية حساب moment critique ,critical moment for lateral buckling
> فهذا الملف يوضح المسالة اكثر وكذلك هنالك برنامج خصيصا لحساب Mcr
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت أريد أن أفيد وأستفيد ..أفيد بالترجمة وأستفيد منكم بالمتابعة والسؤال لكن كما تفضلتم يبدو أن الاقبال على الورشة أصبح ضعيفا وهذا ظاهر فيمن قاموا بتنزيل المرفق الأخير...اثنان فقط...
لهذا سأوقف الترجمة لأنها هي التي تعطلني من المشاركة وأبتدئ معكم بمتابعتكم وسؤالكم فقط ...

تحصلت على نسخة من الكودات الاوروبية باللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144868.html
وسأبدأ معكم في متابعة الخطوات ابتداء من عصر اليوم يعني بعد حوالي أربع ساعات وسأطرح عليكم ما يشكل فهمه علي ان شاء الله...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت أريد أن أفيد وأستفيد ..أفيد بالترجمة وأستفيد منكم بالمتابعة والسؤال لكن كما تفضلتم يبدو أن الاقبال على الورشة أصبح ضعيفا وهذا ظاهر فيمن قاموا بتنزيل المرفق الأخير...اثنان فقط...
> لهذا سأوقف الترجمة لأنها هي التي تعطلني من المشاركة وأبتدئ معكم بمتابعتكم وسؤالكم فقط ...
> تحصلت على نسخة من الكودات الاوروبية باللغة الانجليزية
> ...


أخى خالد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
احييك على صبرك ومثابرتك وادعو الله ان يثيبك على ذلك
انا اقترحت اقتراحا بسيطا ولم يلتفت اليه احد والاقتراح هو تقديم الورشة المبتدأة على هيئة مثال محلول والتعليق على نتائجه ثم الترقى به الى المراحل الأكثر تقدما لأن الدراسة الأكاديمية وقراءة الكودات من اول وجديد يستغرق وقتا طويلا ويصيب بالملل خاصة لمن يمارس العمل الفعلى وتنفيذ هذه المنشآت الفولاذية
ان اى موضوع يلزم لنجاحه بعد الاخلاص لله شيئان


طريقة العرض
توقيت العرض
فطريقة العرض التى اشاهدها ليست هى الطريقة المغرية للمشاركين فلقد خصصنا صفحة كاملة فى هذه الورشة للمكتبة وتكفى الاشارة اثناء الشرح الى رقم الفقرة فى الكود الذى نستخدمه فى التصميم
دعونا نجرب ونشوف


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
يبدو ان اغلب الاخوة ليست لديهم معرفة متكاملة بالكود الاوروبي EC3 
البرنامج LTBeam يمكن الاستعانة به ل laterel buckling بمقارنة Mzz <Mcr
ونستعمله في SLS للتثبت من جميع sections اي,,, purlins &columns...lisse de bardage ويمثل تقريبا 20% من الحساب 
ومع ذلك المتابعين كثيرون و يبدو ان الرغبة في المشاركة هي الاقل
http://www.4shared.com/file/119944264/95f226b0/Lexicon_v20.html
وهذا الرابط هو للترجمة في مصطلحات steel بكل انواعها


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (24 يوليو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اهم من حساب الأحمال ان ترفع لنا طريقة الحساب سواء بواسطة اكسل شيت او غيره مع بيان فقرات الكود الدالة على هذا الحساب
> وشكرا لك



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
باعتبار ان حساب الرياح بواسطة BS6399 كثير parameters غير ان basic parameter هو bernouilli formula for wind speed هي التي نستعملها عندنا اما العناصر الاخرى فنبحث عن احسن مقاربة لاننا لسنا في اوروبا, q=v^2/16.3 حيث v هي سرعة الريح
اما الحساب بواسطة ec1 francais فقد سبق و انزلته
وهذا رابط الطريقة وكيفية الحسابhttp://www.4shared.com/file/120361215/5a2642e5
/wind6399.html


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> باعتبار ان حساب الرياح بواسطة bs6399 كثير parameters غير ان basic parameter هو bernouilli formula for wind speed هي التي نستعملها عندنا اما العناصر الاخرى فنبحث عن احسن مقاربة لاننا لسنا في اوروبا, q=v^2/16.3 حيث v هي سرعة الريح
> اما الحساب بواسطة ec1 francais فقد سبق و انزلته
> وهذا رابط الطريقة وكيفية الحسابhttp://www.4shared.com/file/120361215/5a2642e5
> /wind6399.html


الأخ والزميل المحترم ابن مسعود
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ،،،
اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد واشكرك على صبرك علينا واستمرارك بهذا المجهود على الرغم من قلة المشاركات
ولك خالص التحية​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (24 يوليو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> الأخ والزميل المحترم ابن مسعود
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ،،،
> اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد واشكرك على صبرك علينا واستمرارك بهذا المجهود على الرغم من قلة المشاركات
> ولك خالص التحية​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك على التحية و جزاكم الله كل خير ولبقية الاخوة
هذا الملف يوضح بكل دقة تصميم purlins بالتفصيل غير انها ليست الطريقة المستعملة في الحياة العملية(مختصرة) باعتبار تطبيق عوامل السلامة
وهذا برنامج ل predesign of portal frame
http://www.4shared.com/file/120200688/efc6cad/portique.html
مع العلم لم نبدا بعد في الحساب و المقارنات لان المشاركات قليلة و المتابعون كثيرون 
ولذلك المرور بالاجزاء الاولى يكاد يكون اجباري


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرى وتقديري ياوردة 000وبودي اضافة بعض المعلومات البسيطة لفائدة الجميع 00اولا لايوجد steel streacture فقط ولكن يوجد concrete stractureاو compastestracture .....باستثباء بعض المنشات المائية مثل ماخذ الماء.....في كل تصميم يوخذ توافق المواد بنضر الاعتبار مثل حديد الاعمدة والجسور والجسور الثانوية وحديد الاسناد الافقي والعمودي وماد التغليف النهائي والمقاطع المتوفرة في الاسواق لتجنب الضائعلت عند التقطيع وكذلك نوع اللحام الذي يحددة نوع التحميل ونوع الاستخدام او التثبيت بواسطة ال polts اوrivets او بوسطة oxeygin asteelen او بواسطة طرق مثل طريقة لحام بلازما علمآ ان fy وعوامل اخرى تدخل بشكل مباشر بتحديد الابعاد واللحام والتحمل ........والربط واسف على الاطالة والشرح يطول اذا اردنا ان نعطي بعض الالمام .........مع حبي .............مهندس .خلدون الجنابي


----------



## bao1955 (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي نرجو المزيد منك
:75:


محمد دهشورى قال:


> هذا ملف حول general lay out
> ارجوا ان يستفيد منه الاخوة الراغبين فى اشتراك الورشه الى بدئ العمل
> وشكرا


----------



## هوفر (28 يوليو 2009)

هرحبا متى البدء بهذى المشروع


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (30 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت أريد أن أفيد وأستفيد ..أفيد بالترجمة وأستفيد منكم بالمتابعة والسؤال لكن كما تفضلتم يبدو أن الاقبال على الورشة أصبح ضعيفا وهذا ظاهر فيمن قاموا بتنزيل المرفق الأخير...اثنان فقط...
> لهذا سأوقف الترجمة لأنها هي التي تعطلني من المشاركة وأبتدئ معكم بمتابعتكم وسؤالكم فقط ...
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
لماذا تتاخر في المشاركات ؟ لم اعد اعرف مدى اهتمامك بالورشة وكذا بقية المتحمسين,
او ان نترك نهائيا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يوليو 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> لماذا تتاخر في المشاركات ؟ لم اعد اعرف مدى اهتمامك بالورشة وكذا بقية المتحمسين,
> او ان نترك نهائيا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدورة من أولوياتي لكني قد انشغلت في الاسبوع الماضي بتنزيل برنامج الRobot اضافة لكون خلفيتي ضعيفة في الكود الاوروبي ....

طالما أنه لم يتبق من المشاركين الا اثنين ما رأيك أن نجتهد في اكمال المستوى الابتدائي في ظرف عشرة أيام أعني من ناحية التصميم اليدوي وهذه الايام العشرة تبدأ من تاريخ موافقتكم على ذلك...أرى أنه لا بد من عمل سقف زمني نلتزم به حتى نتمكن من اكمال التصميم...


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (30 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الدورة من أولوياتي لكني قد انشغلت في الاسبوع الماضي بتنزيل برنامج الRobot اضافة لكون خلفيتي ضعيفة في الكود الاوروبي ....
> 
> طالما أنه لم يتبق من المشاركين الا اثنين ما رأيك أن نجتهد في اكمال المستوى الابتدائي في ظرف عشرة أيام أعني من ناحية التصميم اليدوي وهذه الايام العشرة تبدأ من تاريخ موافقتكم على ذلك...أرى أنه لا بد من عمل سقف زمني نلتزم به حتى نتمكن من اكمال التصميم...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اوافقك الراى
ولتكن البداية غدا الاثنين و تنتهي الاربعاء من الاسبوع المقبل على اقصى تقدير وتشمل 
1 تحديد كل العناصرall sections 
poteau& traverse &panne &lisse de bardage..

2 تصميم connection
3 الرسوم التفصيلية
4 لا بد من اعتبار حالتين للمقارنة كمرحلة اولية
1 portal frame 3 متباعدة ب 9م
2 4 portal frame متباعدة ب 6م

بالنسبة الى الكود الاوروبي فهو نفسه و الاختلاف بين الدول في combinations factors


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 أغسطس 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اوافقك الراى
> ولتكن البداية غدا الاثنين و تنتهي الاربعاء من الاسبوع المقبل على اقصى تقدير وتشمل
> 1 تحديد كل العناصرall sections
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
توجد نسخة انجليزية للكود الاوروبي فأرجو الاشارة الى رقم الفقرة حتى يتسنى الرجوع اليها...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أغسطس 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اوافقك الراى
> ولتكن البداية غدا الاثنين و تنتهي الاربعاء من الاسبوع المقبل على اقصى تقدير وتشمل
> 1 تحديد كل العناصرall sections
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن الان في مرحلة تصميم العناصر
أريد البدء في حساب الاحمال لغرض التحليل ومن ثم التصميم...ما هي الفقرات المستخدمة في ذلك بالنسبة للكود الاوروبي...


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 أغسطس 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نحن الان في مرحلة تصميم العناصر
> أريد البدء في حساب الاحمال لغرض التحليل ومن ثم التصميم...ما هي الفقرات المستخدمة في ذلك بالنسبة للكود الاوروبي...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
راجع المشاركات السابقة سوف تجد dead load&live load في الحالتين المقترحتين
اما فيما يخص احمال الرياح فهي عملية معقدة وانا استعملت 3 انواع من الريح واعتبرت max في surpression &depression غير ان ما لدينا هو depression فقط
راجع wind load6399 في الورشة
هذا ما بدات به ولم اراجعه نهائيا
Dead load purlin *IPE 160* =[FONT=&quot]15.8[/FONT]Kg/m→15.8*9.81=15.5daN/m(*choice of IPE 160 is arbitrary*) if no we change up or down section
Tole thickness G2=0.75→7kg/m2→6.8daN/m2[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]1.8=12.25daN/m
Etanchiete(accessoires de pose +boulons+eclairage) →we consider G3=25daN/m2 for all purlins
G=G1+G2+G3=15.5+12.25+(25*1.8)=72.75daN/m
Live load Q=30daN/m (p.23 [FONT=&quot]في الورشة[/FONT])
Wind load *wind speed(30m/s)* *→*q=302/16.3=55m/s→application of NV65*→**give us*
[FONT=&quot]نعتبر ثلاثة انواع من الريح ثم اعتبار [/FONT]symetry [FONT=&quot] لتحديد [/FONT]sections​ * [FONT=&quot]الوضعية الاولى . الريح في اتجاه الباب (0°) [/FONT]paroi au vent et les autres sous le vent​ 

[FONT=&quot]الوضعية الثانية الريح من اتجاه 90° من الباب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوضعية الثالثة الريح في الوجه المقابل للباب(180°)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]المواصفات [/FONT]NV65 [FONT=&quot] تعتبر الحالتين في تحديد الاحمال [/FONT]*surpression&depression*​ [FONT=&quot]اذن نعتبر [/FONT]daN/m2[FONT=&quot]112.6 [/FONT] v=-[FONT=&quot]في حالة [/FONT]depression(soulevement)​ We haven’t a surpression force because the structure is closed [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ combinaisons a considerer​ *ULS* 101 1.35G+1.5Q=1.35*72.75+1.5*30=143.2≈ *144daN/m*​ *102* 1.35G+1.5V=1.35*72.75+1.5*(-[FONT=&quot]112.6[/FONT]*1.8)=-[FONT=&quot]205.9[/FONT]daN/m≈ *-**[FONT=&quot]205[/FONT]**daN/m*
*10**[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]* 1.35G+1.35(Q+1.2V)=1.35*72.75+1.35*(30+1.2*(-[FONT=&quot]112.6[/FONT])*1.8)=-[FONT=&quot]189.63[/FONT]≈ *-**[FONT=&quot]190[/FONT]**daN/m*

*SLS * *201* G+Q=72.75+30=102.75≈ *103daN/m*
* 202* G+V=72.75-[FONT=&quot]112.6[/FONT]*1.8= *-123daN/m*
*20**[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]* G+0.9(Q+V)=72.75+0.9*(30+(-[FONT=&quot]112.6[/FONT]))=-[FONT=&quot]15.9[/FONT]daN/m≈ *- 83daN/m*
Calcul des sollicitations et choix des sections avec les combinaisons 101,102,201,202​ * ULS *​ 101 M=*[FONT=&quot] M0 = qL2/8=144[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*81/8=1458daNm=14.58KNm→*M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]y[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=14.5KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=-4.5*144*0.9=-*5.83KN* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *surpression * *M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]z[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=1.31KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ; V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]z[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=-4.5*144*0.1=-*0.65KN*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 102 M=* -M0 =- qL2/8=-205*81/8=-2075.6=-20.76KNm*→*M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]y[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=-20.55KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=0.5*ql=*8.3KN* [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] (depression)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]z[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=-20.76KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]z[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]=-1.1KN[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]SLS 201[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] M=10.43KNm[/FONT][FONT=&quot]→*M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]y[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=9.38[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ; V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=-4.17KN *surpression * [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]z[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=1.05KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ; V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]z[/FONT][FONT=&quot]=-0.46KN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 202 M=-12.45KNm[/FONT][FONT=&quot]→*M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]y[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=-11.21[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] →V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]= -5KN* (depression)* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *M*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]z[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]=-1.25KNm[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] →V[/FONT][FONT=&quot]z[/FONT][FONT=&quot]= [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]0.55KN[/FONT]


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> راجع المشاركات السابقة سوف تجد dead load&live load في الحالتين المقترحتين



صحيح وهو المقتبس أدناه:



> نقوم بتحديد dead load فقط بوزن الغطاء اي 10dan/m2 على اقصى تقدير


لكن أي فقرة في الكود ذكرت هذه الفرضية,,,أم أن هذا الافتراض مبني على الخبرة؟



> service load is two concentrated forces applicated in1/3l and 2/3l بقيمة 100kg والتي تمثل شخصين للقيام بالتركيب و الصيانة


وهذه أيضا في أي فقرة...
في رأيي أن الحمولة الحية متحركة وبالتالي نختار لها المكان الأسوأ بمعنى أن نجعلها فوق العمود مباشرة لتزيد من قيمة القوة المحورية بالنسبة للعمود ونضعها في وسط الRafter عند التحليل لحساب القوى على الRafter لنزيد من قيمة العزم ...يعني نستخدم Influence line

سؤال ثاني اشتمل الكود EC1 على عدد كبير من الأجزاء لمختلف أنواع الأحمال..هل يتم استخدام الجزء المتعلق بأحمال الحوادث Accident والأجزاء الأخرى عند تصميم المخزن موضوع الدراسة؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 أغسطس 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لaccident هي choc de vehicule او غيره وفى اكثر الاحيان لا نستعملها في portal frame بل في المنشات الصناعية
نحن الان نحدد حمولة purlin ولم نصل الى rafter or column


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (4 أغسطس 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لaccident هي choc de vehicule او غيره وفى اكثر الاحيان لا نستعملها في portal frame بل في المنشات الصناعية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أغسطس 2009)

> Wind load wind speed(30m/s) →q=302/16.3=55m/s


بالرجوع الى BS6399-2 نجد أن تحويل سرعة الرياح الى ضغط يتم بالمعادلة التالية
qs = 0.613Ve^2
حيث
qs is the dynamic pressure
Ve is the effective wind speed
p13
Effective wind speed Ve
2.2.3.1 The effective wind speed Ve should be calculated from:
Ve = Vs XSb
حيث
Vs is the site wind speed
Sb is the terrain and building factor
P27
The terrain and building factor Sb should be obtained directly from Table 4
P28
بالرجوع الى Table 4 نجد أن Sb تعتمد على
effective height
closest upwind distance of the site from the sea
terrain

السؤال لماذا استخدمتم الsite wind speed مباشرة ولم يتم تحويلها الى Effective wind speed حيث أن معادلة الضغط تحتوي Ve والمعطى هو Vs ؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (6 أغسطس 2009)

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالنسبة الى القاعدة فهي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]NV65(2000) وليست EC1 dan francais حيث حسبت كل شيء بواسطة graphics في الملحق السابق ذكره[/FONT] (بما في ذلك ce-ci) وهذه الاحمال هي النهائية واذا اردت ان نعيد الحساب والطريقة فلا مانع​[FONT=&quot]يمكن الاستعانة ب المرفق للحساب وقد سبق ان انزلت BS6399 وطريقة حسابها ولكن لا استعمل BS [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
www.4shared.com/file/123291095/e99f426a/vent_ec1_dan_francais.html
حساب واستخراج Cpe&Cpi من اعلىوVref0 كما 
هنالك عدة احمال اخرى فى الريح ليست موضوع حسابنا ,
[/FONT]


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 أغسطس 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالنسبة الى القاعدة فهي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]NV65(2000) وليست EC1 dan francais حيث حسبت كل شيء بواسطة graphics في الملحق السابق ذكره[/FONT] (بما في ذلك ce-ci) وهذه الاحمال هي النهائية واذا اردت ان نعيد الحساب والطريقة فلا مانع​[FONT=&quot]يمكن الاستعانة ب المرفق للحساب وقد سبق ان انزلت BS6399 وطريقة حسابها ولكن لا استعمل BS [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> ...



أخشى أن نرجع الى الاطالة مرة أخرى اذا طلبت اعادة الحسابات مرة أخرى....سأحاول فهمها وأطرح أسئلتي في الورشة القادمة...
ونكتفي بما تحصلنا عليه من قوى من الحسابات السابقة...
في انتظار المرحلة القادمة وهي تصميم الPurlins تحت تأثير القوى المحسوبة...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
اهديكم هذا البرنامج البسيط والرائع فى نفس الوقت للتصميم المبدئي للبورتال فريم وللأمانة هو منقول من احد المنتديات الصديقة وجزى الله خيرا صاحب المشاركة الأصلية
http://www.4shared.com/file/12147504...10/PORTAL.html


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتذر عن هذا التاخير (اجازة) ونعود مرة اخرى
بعض clauses او tables ليست عندى وهذه clauses and tables used in calculations
http://www.4shared.com/file/125837456/76baa521/EN_1993_parts.html
وهذا الحساب اليدوي لpurlin


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 أغسطس 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اعتذر عن هذا التاخير (اجازة) ونعود مرة اخرى
> بعض clauses او tables ليست عندى وهذه clauses and tables used in calculations
> http://www.4shared.com/file/125837456/76baa521/EN_1993_parts.html
> وهذا الحساب اليدوي لpurlin



حمد الله على السلامة
بالنسبة لتصميم الPurlins هي نفس الطريقة المستخدمة في الكود البريطاني BS5950-1990 كما نص الكود الاوروبي على ذلك...

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود...


----------



## محب المدنية (20 أغسطس 2009)

*تصميم فولاذي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله . 
بالرغم من ان الموضوع تم عرضه علي المنتدي منذ فترة فلم التمس الاهتمام من المهندسين للتطرق لهذا الموضوع . بنفس القدر اعتقد ان هنالك اهمال من قبل كليات الهندسة في مجال التصميم الفولاذي فان المقررات الجامعية معظمها ترتكز علي الكود البريطاني bs5950 ( و ماكلي ) البقية تاتي عبر البحوث بالرغم من نجاح الشركات العربية ( السعودية والاماراتية في مجال الجملونات )لكن هناك استخدام ضعيف للفولاذ مقارنة بالمباني الاسمنية في النطاق العربي قبل ان نيدا في التصميم علينا منقاشة ومعرفة اسباب ضعف الاهتمام بالتشييد الفولاذي منذ الجامعة وحتي طلب السوق وكيفية نغيير المفاهيم تجاه التشييد الفولاذي وشكرا 
المخلص لله برحتمه مهندس \ محب المدنية


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الاطلاع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1241501#post1241501


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (31 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الاطلاع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1249611#post1249611


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو من الاخوه ان يتم الاسراع من الانتهاء من الورشة الحاليه للبدئ فى ورشه جديده حيث كما ترون فقد انصرف الناس عن المشاركه فى هذه الورشه نظرا لعده اسباب
ارجو ان يتم حصر هذه الاسباب جميعا وان يتم الاسراع فى الانتهاء من الورشه الحاليه والخروج بتقريرين احدهما 
المشاريع التى تم انجازها او العمل فيها والاخطاء التى حدثت فى اليه العمل 
وثانيا اقتراح الاساليب والاليات الجديده فى العمل مع اقتراح مشروع موحد لكافه المشاركين وليس 3 كما حدث وشكراااااا


----------



## ag.nayel (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت فعلا المهندسين يعيدوا ترتيب انفسهم .
ويتفقوا على معظم الخطوات من البدايه .
وعلى ما اظن مافيش اى مشاكل لو ركزنا على دوره للمبتدئين بحيث الكل يستفيد ولما ندخل فى الاصعب يبقى الكل فاهم ويشترك حتى لمجرد التعلم وليس الافاده . 
وان شاء الله اكيد اخواتنا ( ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندريه وخالد الازهرى ) ممكن يتفقواويتخذوا خطوات جديده وسريعه .
وربنا يتقبل منا صيام الشهر ..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> ي
> وان شاء الله اكيد اخواتنا ( ابن مسعود وزعيم الاسكندريه وخالد الازهرى ) ممكن يتفقواويتخذوا خطوات جديده وسريعه .
> وربنا يتقبل منا صيام الشهر ..


تقبل الله منا ومنكم 
بداية ليس هناك اى اختلاف بينا كل ما فى الأمر ان الورشة تضم كافة المستويات فتم اقتراح ثلاث مشاريع ليجد المشارك نفسه فى اى مشروع يناسب مستواه ولكن الآمال شيء والواقع شيء آخر 
لذلك لنعيد ترتيب هذه الورشة مرة اخرى وارجو من الجميع دراسة اقتراح ان نبدأ بعرض ورشة المبتدأين على هيئة مثال محلول ومن ثم نتلقى عليه التعليقات
لأن بصراحة طريقة العرض الأكاديمية جافة بعض الشيء
واحنا عاوزين نكسب زباين
تحياتى للجميع ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أثبتت هذه الورشة أنه من الممكن (من حيث المبدأ) أن يتم التعاون عبر النت لانجاز شيء مفيد هذا اذا تم التخطيط له بصورة جيدة وتنسيق محكم...
الملاحظات على هذه الدورة في نظري كالتالي:
1- ضعف المشاركة من الكثير وهذا مرجعه ربما يكون بسبب عدم خروجها بالصورة التي يتمناها الجميع...البعض كان يتصور أنها عبارة عن ملفات جاهزة ويتم رفعها بشكل دوري والبعض يتصور انها مادة يتعاون الجميع في اخراجها...تردد اخرين من المشاركة وانشغالهم وغير ذلك...
2- ضعف التنسيق حيث لم تحدد المهام بشكل واضح ولم يتم تحديد فترة زمنية لكل مرحلة بحيث يكون هناك شبه الزام للمشاركين لانجاز ما عليهم...أضف الى ذلك التأخر في البداية مما أدى الى خسارة الكثير من الزباين على حد تعبير أستاذنا الزعيم...
3- تفاوت الخلفيات وهذا ما عانيت منه شخصيا رغم أنه كان من الممكن أن يكون سمة مميزة للدورة ان تم استغلاله بصورة مثلى ...وأقصد بتفاوت الخلفيات أن البعض يستخدم الكود البريطاني والبعض الاوروبي والبعض الامريكي وهكذا,,,حتى اللغات البعض يستخدم اللغة العربية والبعض الانجليزية والبعض الفرنسية...هذا الاختلاف ادى للتأخر في المواكبة خصوصا في ظل غياب مرجع يتم الرجوع له لمعرفة المصطلحات وما يقابلها على الأقل مع التنبه الى أن من المشاركين من هو في مستوى المبتدئ أو أقل يعني مثلي...
4- الاتجاه الذي كانت تسير عليه الورشة أن هناك من يقوم بالتصميم والبقية يتابعون مجهوداته المقدرة وهذه الطريقة شبيهة بالطريقة الاكاديمية فعلا حيث يقوم الاستاذ بحل مثال والطالب الجيد هو الذي يقوم بمحاكاة استاذه سواء فهم الدرس أو لم يفهم...هذا لا يعني أني أقلل من مجهودات أحد خاصة انه تم التقليل من عيوب هذه الطريقة بفتح باب الاسئلة لكن هناك طرق أعتقد أنها قد تكون أفضل ...
5- ليس هناك مخرج متفق عليه للدورة سواء كان مذكرة أو ترجمة أو أي شيء اخر...
هذه هي الماخذ ..أما المقترحات فأفضل طرحها بعد فترة وذلك لأسباب:
1- حتى يتم تجميع أكبر عدد من السلبيات ليتم تلافيها في الدورات القادمة...
2- حتى نتمكن من معرفة الذين يرغبون بجدية في المشاركة ومنعهم أي سبب عن المشاركة
3- أخوكم صائم وقد عطشت من كثرة الكلام 

لا بد من توجيه شكر جزيل ودعاء صادق لأستاذي الذي لم أتشرف برؤيته لكني تشرفت بالتعامل معه عبر هذه الدورة ولمست فيه الحرص والصبر على نفع الاخرين فأرجو الله في هذا الشهر المبارك رمضان وفي هذا اليوم المبارك الجمعة أن يجعل جهده حسنات في الميزان وأن يبارك فيه وفي ذريته وأن يجزيه خير الجزاء على ما تبرع به من وقته وجهده وأن يزيده علما... أعني أستاذي ابن مسعود
والشكر أيضا لأستاذنا زعيم الاسكندرية على دعمه المتواصل وتشجيعه رغم انشغاله 
وللأخ silverfox على اقتراحه الدورة...
ولأخي محمد الدهشوري على فتحه الورشة...
ولكل من شارك في الدورة...
وأخيرا لصديقي ag.nayel على تطوعه باقتراح تعديل المسار وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي ما بدر مني تجاهه وأطلب منه مسامحتي ...

بانتظار بقية السلبيات ومن ثم المقترحات والتنفيذ...
والله الموفق...


----------



## ag.nayel (6 سبتمبر 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> تقبل الله منا ومنكم
> بداية ليس هناك اى اختلاف بينا كل ما فى الأمر ان الورشة تضم كافة المستويات فتم اقتراح ثلاث مشاريع ليجد المشارك نفسه فى اى مشروع يناسب مستواه ولكن الآمال شيء والواقع شيء آخر
> لذلك لنعيد ترتيب هذه الورشة مرة اخرى وارجو من الجميع دراسة اقتراح ان نبدأ بعرض ورشة المبتدأين على هيئة مثال محلول ومن ثم نتلقى عليه التعليقات
> لأن بصراحة طريقة العرض الأكاديمية جافة بعض الشيء
> ...


 
انا ماقصدشى ان فى خلاف ان اقصد اعاده الترتيب وخصوصا ان حضرتك كنت اقترحت فى الاخر كمان ان يتم التركيز على دوره المبتدئين . 
وانا اوافقك الرأى كمتعلم ومستفيد فى اقتراح المثال المحلول.


----------



## ag.nayel (6 سبتمبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ولكل من شارك في الدورة...
> وأخيرا لصديقي ag.nayel على تطوعه باقتراح تعديل المسار وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي ما بدر مني تجاهه وأطلب منه مسامحتي ...
> ...


اشهد الله العظيم انى لا احمل لك فى صدرى اى شئ من كره او بغيضه او اى شر .......
وياما ناس بتفهم بعض غلط وبيحصل لبس ومغالطات فى الكلام كتير.
وربنا يسمحنى ويسمحك ويسامحنا جميعا  .
وكل سنه وانت بخير .
وربنا يوفقكوا جميعا وتبدأوا تفيدونا فى الورشه من اول وجديد.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد كنت من اوائل من شارك فى الورشه وايضا سرعان ما قلت مشاركاتى بسبب جفاء العرض وعدم وجود قنوات اتصال مباشرة بين اعضاء الورشه فالحديث والنقاش المباشر له ثمارة وبسبب تعدد المشاريع وقله المشاركين فيها 
اعتقد اننا كسبنا التعاون وان الموضوع ماذال مثبت ويثبت جدارة واعتقد انه لزاما علينا الاسراع فى ان نلتقى ونحدد عيوب ماسبق وان نبدئ بدوره جديده تتلاشى هذه العيوب واعدكم بعدم التخاذل ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى وتحيات عطرة للمهندس خالد الازهرى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لقد كنت من اوائل من شارك فى الورشه وايضا سرعان ما قلت مشاركاتى بسبب جفاء العرض وعدم وجود قنوات اتصال مباشرة بين اعضاء الورشه فالحديث والنقاش المباشر له ثمارة وبسبب تعدد المشاريع وقله المشاركين فيها
> اعتقد اننا كسبنا التعاون وان الموضوع ماذال مثبت ويثبت جدارة واعتقد انه لزاما علينا الاسراع فى ان نلتقى ونحدد عيوب ماسبق وان نبدئ بدوره جديده تتلاشى هذه العيوب واعدكم بعدم التخاذل ان شاء الله
> تقبلوا تحياتى وتحيات عطرة للمهندس خالد الازهرى


اهلا عم الدهشورى
كل عام وانت بخير
خيرا قلت وخيرا فعلت وربنا يؤجرك ان شاء الله
ارجو الاطلاع على موضوع المهندسة زنوبيا 11 ( دراسة + امل = نجاح )
ان طريقة العرض الشيقة عن طريق الأسئلة واجاباتها قد اثرت الموضوع لدرجة اننى واحد من اوائل الذين طلبوا تثيت الموضوع
لماذا لا تكون ورشتنا بهذا الشكل المثمر نسترجع المعلومات ونعود الى مقاعد الدراسة ( وفوق كل ذى علم عليم )
لنجرب موضوع المثال المحلول ونشوف
تحياتى لك​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> اشهد الله العظيم انى لا احمل لك فى صدرى اى شئ من كره او بغيضه او اى شر .......
> وياما ناس بتفهم بعض غلط وبيحصل لبس ومغالطات فى الكلام كتير.
> وربنا يسمحنى ويسمحك ويسامحنا جميعا  .
> وكل سنه وانت بخير .
> وربنا يوفقكوا جميعا وتبدأوا تفيدونا فى الورشه من اول وجديد.


كل مشاركاتك بتقول انك راجل محترم ومهذب ومتدين
اعطانا الله واياك خيرا مما قلت
ولك خالص التحية


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الاكبر والمهندس المحترم زعيم الاسكندريه
ليس عندى اى مانع او اعتراض على طريقه العرض المهم ان يتم الاتفاق عليها 
وارجو هذه المرة ان يتم تحديد المشاركين فى الورشه اقصد فى العمل الفعلى لها والا يترك الموضوع بدون حدود كما ارجو ان يجتمع كل من حضرتك والمهندس خالد وابو السعود للافاق على المراحل ولاليات والمشروع والطريقه وعرض الفكرة وتحديد من سوف يشارك وتحديد برنامج زمانى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

هل توقفت عجله المشاركه فى الورشه او اصابنا الملل 
حتى لا يتخلل الينا هذا الشعور ارجو من الزعماء المهندس خالد وزعيم الاسكندريه والمهندس ابو السعود وجميع المشاركين الجادين فى الورشه سرعه الحديث عن الاليه الجديده فى العمل للانتهاء من الورشه القديمه والخروج بنتائجها والبدئ فى ورشه جديده 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك أخي محمد
بالنسبة للتعليق على الورشة السابقة فذكرته وهو المقتبس في اخر هذه المشاركة...
في انتظار ما ظهر من سلبيات اخرى عند المتابعين حتى يتم تحديد طريقة جديدة لتسيير الورشة وان شاء الله نصل لشيء يفيد الجميع...



> أثبتت هذه الورشة أنه من الممكن (من حيث المبدأ) أن يتم التعاون عبر النت لانجاز شيء مفيد هذا اذا تم التخطيط له بصورة جيدة وتنسيق محكم...
> الملاحظات على هذه الدورة في نظري كالتالي:
> 1- ضعف المشاركة من الكثير وهذا مرجعه ربما يكون بسبب عدم خروجها بالصورة التي يتمناها الجميع...البعض كان يتصور أنها عبارة عن ملفات جاهزة ويتم رفعها بشكل دوري والبعض يتصور انها مادة يتعاون الجميع في اخراجها...تردد اخرين من المشاركة وانشغالهم وغير ذلك...
> 2- ضعف التنسيق حيث لم تحدد المهام بشكل واضح ولم يتم تحديد فترة زمنية لكل مرحلة بحيث يكون هناك شبه الزام للمشاركين لانجاز ما عليهم...أضف الى ذلك التأخر في البداية مما أدى الى خسارة الكثير من الزباين على حد تعبير أستاذنا الزعيم...
> ...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> هل توقفت عجله المشاركه فى الورشه او اصابنا الملل
> حتى لا يتخلل الينا هذا الشعور ارجو من الزعماء المهندس خالد وزعيم الاسكندريه والمهندس ابو السعود وجميع المشاركين الجادين فى الورشه سرعه الحديث عن الاليه الجديده فى العمل للانتهاء من الورشه القديمه والخروج بنتائجها والبدئ فى ورشه جديده
> تقبلوا تحياتى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
لننتظر بعد العيد ان شاء الله لأن الكل مشغول بالعشر الأواخر
ندعو الله عز وجل ان يجعلنا من العتقاء من النار فى هذه الأيام
ولك ولخالد الأزهرى وبقية اعضاء الورشة خالص التحية​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
لقد فشلت الورشة بفشل اصحابها و مساهماتهم في ذلك و ذلك بتضارب المشاركين والتنافس فيما بينهم للسيطرة عليها وكذلك الاراء السلبية 
لذلك اضن ان الحل هو تكليف احد المشرفين بادارة الورشة 
تحياتي الى كل الذين ساهموا من قريب او من بعيد لافادة الاخرين و خاصة الاخوين خالد الازهري و زعيم الاسكندرية,
لقد خاضت فرنسا والمانيا حربين مدمرتين ولم تخرج اي دولة بصفة المنتصر فادركتا ان الحروب لا تؤدي الى نتيجة لذلك اعتمدتا سياسة التعاون المشترك وترك الماضى للماضي
 وكما تعلمون فان اقتصاد اوروبا كلها و معظم دول العالم لا يدخل ولا يخرج الا عن طريق اغلب شركات هاتين الدولتين


----------



## ag.nayel (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل سنه والجميع بخير وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر ...اللهم امين .
مجرد اقتراح بسيط يمكن قبوله او رفضه :
وهو وكما نعلم وجود العديد من المحاضرات فى تصميم المنشأت المعدنيه من اكثر من جامعه - طبعا اقصد تصميم يدوى- فممكن ان يكون هناك مده محدده للاطلاع الى المحاضرات -بعد تجميعها- وخصوصا من جهتنا كمبتدئين حتى نكون فى الصوره .
او يتكرم الاخوه الذين يتولون امر الورشه والشغل بالتعب وعمل ملاحظات تتضمن طرق الحل والقوانين المستخدمه مع تعاريف المصطلحات وكل مايلزم -ايا كان الكود المستخدم والمتفق عليه مسبقا - وتكون هذه خطوه اولى تتيح للجميع من متابعين او مشتركين ان يكونوا على درايه بما يحدث وبالتالى ابداء الاستفسارات . واتذكر ان المهندس ابن مسعود قد قام بعمل ملف بجهده الخاص .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اكتر من انتابه الاسف والحزن فى هذا الموضوع فقد كان فى مخيلتى شيئ وما دارت به الورشه كان شيئا اخر 
فالفكرة كانت فى الاستفاده منا نحن المبتدئين من اصحاب الخبرة وبالفعل فقد كنت دعوت برسائل خاصه من ليس لهم علاقه بالستيل ليتعلموا بعد ان راسلن ايضا بعض اصحاب الخبرة ووافقوا على المساعده ولكن!!!!!!!
فجاة بدائ الحديث عن مقارنه بين الكودات العالميه (يا جماعه احنا لسا منعرفش يعنى ايه ستيل)
واقترح احد الزملاء مشروع معرض سيارات (طب كنا نقول جمالون مثلا تبقى بسيطه شويه)
وكانت هناك مشكله اكبر ان الورشه لم يكن محدد بالظبط من هم المشاركين فيها ومن هم زوارها فالكل يضع ردود 
وايضا استحلفكم بالله 
هل كان الاقتراح للتواصل عبر الملتقى مفيدا !!!!!! اعتقد انه لو كان كما اقترحت
يحدد المشاركين فى الورشه ويت التبادل بينهم عن طرق كونفرانس فى الياهو مثلا 
وبتحديد المراحل التى سوف نعمل عليها وفى بدايه كل مرحله
نجتمع ويبدئ احد اصحاب الخبرة بتعريفنا بهذه المرحله وكيف سو نعمل وبعض الشرح عن كيفية العمل 
اعتقد كان هيبقى افضل
المهم نستثمر اجتماعنا فى مشروع واحد ونستثمر وجود الورشه بكل ما حملته من اخطاء ومزايا 
لنبدئ عمل جديييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
وفقنا الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عيد سعيد عليكم جميعا واتمنى من الله ان يقبل خالص اعمالنا
لقد انتهت اجازة العيد ونتمنى من الاخوة زعماء الورشة الا ينسوها وان نبدا من جديد
اشكركم وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## نوارة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...​​​​كمتابعة للورشة :​​بعد مراجعة تقريبا كل المشاركات لاحظت انه كانت الورشة ناجحة نوعا ما من حيث المبدأ​أما السبب الرئيسي لعدم تفاعل الأعضاء المشاركين في الورشة فهو ضعف التنسيق و عدم الاتفاق على خطة عمل موحدة...فمن خلال المشاركات وجدت أني ضائعة بين المشاركات المفيدة و الفعالة للأستاذ ابن مسعود و الأستاذ خالد الأزهري و تدخلات الأستاذ زعيم الإسكندرية والمشاركات الثانوية مثل طلب للانضمام في الورشة مع انه الورشة كانت متقدمة في العمل والمشاركات التي تحتوي على عبارات شكر...الخ فكل هذا كان يِؤِدي إلى تأخيرعمل الورشة... ​​أما اقتراحاتي للورشة القادمة :​​*1- **تحديد عدد المشاركين الجديين في الورشة ويكون عددهم بين 5 إلى 10 أعضاء فقط *​*2- **تعيين مشرف على الورشة *​*3- **عمل موضوعيين للورشة القادمة: ** موضوع عادي تتم فيه المناقشة في الورشة و الثاني يكون مثبت وهنا تتم الاستعانة بالمشرفين حيث يقوم المشرف على الورشة بتنبيه مشرفين القسم لنقل المشاركات التي تحتوي على معلومات مفيدة من الموضوع العادي إلى المثبت و ذلك لسهولة الوصول إليها *​*4- **وضع معطيات المشروع**(données du projet)*​​*بالنسبة لمعطيات المشروع يقوم مشرف الورشة باقتراح مشروع بسيط و يتم الاتفاق بالإجماع على المشروع من قبل المشاركين في الورشة*​*و أقترح وضع رسومات توضيحية بسيطة للمشروع حتى تكون ظاهرة لكل المشاركين*​*فمثلا يكون المشروع هكذا*​*




*​​​​*



*​​​* 5**- **وضع خطة للعمل ( plan de travail**)*​​* الفصل الأول **:** تصميم المبنى **Conception du bâtiment industrielle *​* الفصل الثاني**:** دراسة تأثير الرياح **Etude au vent*​* الفصل الثالث : **Dimensionnement des éléments (Pannes, lisses, potelets)*​*تصميم العناصر الثانوية (**purlin** ،..... ،الأعمدة الثانوية)*​* الفصل الرابع **:* *Etude des palées de stabilité (Contreventement verticaux et horizontaux**)*​*Predesign of vertical and horizontal bracing *​*الفصل الخامس **:* *Etude des fermes*​*predesign of portal frame*​* الفصل السادس **:* *Calcul des poteaux*​* حساب الأعمدة*​* الفصل السابع **:* *Conception et dimensionnement des assemblages*​* تصميم الوصلات*​* الفصل الثامن **:* *platine et ancrages*​*Base plate and anchor rod design *​* الفصل التاسع **:* *Etude de sol et fondation*​* دراسة التربة و الأساس*​* الفصل العاشر ** :**الخاتمة * *Conclusion*​​*6- **وقبل الدخول في أي فصل أقترح عمل درس تمهيدي عن الفصل حتى تكون البداية في دراسة الفصل واضحة *​*7- **تكون الحسابات كلها يدوية دون استعمال أي برنامج بالنسبة لهذه الدورة فقط*​*8- **المراجع (Références)*​*بالنسبة للمراجع فأقترح*​*-الاتفاق على استعمال كود واحد للورشة أي إما استعمال الكود الأوربي او البريطاني او ..*​*- وضع مرجع للمصطلحات حتى يتم الرجوع إليه *​​*9- **المذكرة التي يتم الخروج بها من الدورة : *​​*بالنسبة للمذكرة فعندي طريقة أظنها فعالة و ناجحة للسير الصحيح للورشة كنت أستخدمها كثيرا في تحضير مذكراتي*​*هذه عينة مع شوية ترجمة*​*



*​​​*وأقترح البدء بكتابة المذكرة مع نهاية كل فصل وبهذا بعد نهاية الدورة تكون المذكرة جاهزة و ما يكونش فيها خلط​* 
هدي مجرد اقتراحات إنشاء الله تلقاو فيها حاجة مفيدة لنجاح الورشة القادمة​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا احب ان ارفع القبعه للمهندسه نورا على اقتراحاتها المميزه جدااااااااااااااااااااا
واسجل اتفاقى التام معها فى كل ما قالت 
اتمنى ان يتم العمل بهذا الاقتراح ولمن لديه اى تعديل فليقم باقتراحه حتى يتم العمل سريعا
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ويسرنى ان اكون اول من يسجل فيها


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماذا حدث يا شباب الورشه ومهندسيها؟؟؟؟
لما ذا حدث احجام عن الورشه وعن المشاركه فيها 
اعتقد ان مشروع واقتراح المهندسه نورا مميز جدا
ارجو سرعه البدايه ووفق الله الجميع
وارجو ان يكون هناك زعيم للموضوع
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى؟


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اقدم ترشحي لاكون احد عناصر الورشة الجديدة وذلك لاي عنصر من العناصر المذكورة في مقترح الاخت نوارة وارجو ان يكون هناك تصويت على الترشحات لتكوين للورشة مصداقية

بالنسبة الى المواصفات فان eurocodes ستصبح فعالة و اجبارية في مارس 2010 وتلغى المواصفات الاخرى لدول الاتحاد الاوروبي
وفي ضل غياب المواصفات العربية وكذا البرمجيات الهندسية ذات السمعة التنافسية
فاقترح EC1 للاحمال وEC3 للفولاذ 
الغة هي العربية و الفرنسية والانقليزية
المصطلحات التقنية موجودة في البرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119944264/95f226b0/Lexicon_v20.html
وهو برنامج من CECM اي commission europeenne de la construction metallique
الرجاء من الاخوة لمن يرى انه سيفيد الاخرين فليرشح نفسه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا شايف ان المشاركين القدامى فى الورشه غير موجودين نهائيا لعلها خير ان شاء الله
ننتظر منكم مشاركات جيده فى هذه الورشه 
وارجو من زعيم الاسكندريه ان ينظر الين وان يضعنا ضمن برنامجه الانتخابى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اقدم ترشحي لاكون احد عناصر الورشة الجديدة وذلك لاي عنصر من العناصر المذكورة في مقترح الاخت نوارة وارجو ان يكون هناك تصويت على الترشحات لتكوين للورشة مصداقية
> 
> بالنسبة الى المواصفات فان eurocodes ستصبح فعالة و اجبارية في مارس 2010 وتلغى المواصفات الاخرى لدول الاتحاد الاوروبي
> ...


وانا اول واحد يعطيك صوتى لأنك اكثرنا علما 
وارجو ان تيدأ مشوارك بنشر مثال محلول مبسط يجمع اقتراحات الأخت نوارا
هذا المثال يتم نشره على صفحات الورشة وليس ملفا للتحميل
وبعدها نبدأ فى تلقى الاستفسارات واعتقد ان الورشة الآن من الناحية الأكاديمية لا ينقصها مراجع او كتب
لذلك يجب اتخاذ خطوة عملية بنشر هذا المثال المحلول ثم نرى ما سيكون
ولكم جميعا تحياتى​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الزملاء الكرام الاخوة المحترمين خالد الأزهري الزعيم ابن مسعود الدهشوري 
كنت اتمنى أن أشارك بهذه الفكرة الممتازة .و الآن لا أتمنى أن تذهب جهودكم سدى . 
اليوم تقريباً تابعت كل المشاركات بعجالة. و كما ذكرت الاخت الأستاذة نوار تهت بين الزحام .
اسمحوا لي أن أقترح طريقة تنفيذية لهذا العمل المفيد و لجهودكم المشكورة ووقتكم الثمين الذي 
تعطوه لهذا المنتدى و للزملاء المهندسين بشكل عام. 
طبعاً إن أي منشأ يبدأ1- بالمخطط المعماري لتحديد العناصر الإنشائية و غيرها .
2- تحليل الحمولات -3 -التحليل الإنشائي- التصميم -5 استخراج المخططات -6 التدقيق - 7 التنفيذ. 
لذلك أقترح كما ذكرت الأخت نوار تأليف لجنة دارسة مؤلفة من 10 مهندسين مهامهم على النحو التالي :
مهندس رقم 1-مهمته اختيار المنشأ 
مهندس رقم 2- تحليل الحمولات و حسابها مع التراكيب للحمولات ,إجراء التحليل الإنشائي للحصول على الجهود و عرض مخططات الجهود
مهندس رقم 3- دراسة و تصميم العقد الطرفية 
مهندس رقم 4- دراسة العقد الوسطية 
مهندس رقم 5- دراسة الجوائز beams 
مهندس رقم 6 دراسة الأعمدة .
مهندس رقم 7 تصميم القواعد مع base plate & anchors 
مهندس رقم 8و9و10 يمكن ان يتشاركوا مع احد المهندسين كل اثنين
كل ذلك يجب ان يتم وفق كود يتفق عليه .قبل بدء أي عمل 
لا يحق لأي عضو زميل المشاركة حتى لو بالشكر إلا بعد الانتهاء من الورشة و هذا مطلوب من 
إدارة المنتدى لحذف أي مشاركة من هذا النوع . 
يحق لأي زميل يجد خطأ ما في أي مرحلة من مراحل التصميم و عليه التنويه عن ذلك مع إرفاق المرجع .
غير ذلك من تعليق مثلا أعتقد أظن أرى غير مقبول هندسيا أي نقد يجب ان يكون وفق مرجع أو مبادئ الهندسة المعروفة .
و بعد الانتهاء من التصميم تأتي مرحلة المناقشات و هي مفتوح للجميع و لكل أن يدلي بعد ذلك برأيه 

أتمنى المشاركة معكم لكن الوقت و ظروف العمل ضيقة لذلك سأستمتع بقراءة و متابعة الورشة و عملكم أرجو ان لا تضيع جهودكم سدى . 
وأسأل إدارتنا الكريمة أن تسعى لهذا العمل مع تحياتي للمهندس أبو الحلول وأنس 
و اساتذتنا الكبار حسان و رزق و حسان انس .
أتمنى ان تستمروا 
مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق .
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## رعد الخالدي (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسلوب المتبع من قبلكم متعب جدا بالنسبة للمبتدئين او عديمي الخبرة بتصميم المنشاءات الحديدية ، شكرا على كل الجهود التي بذلت لكن هذه الجهود تفتقر الى العرض والتسلسل المنطقي، اقترح ان يكون المنشا بسيط جدا حتى يتسنى لكم ا فادة الجدد من اخواننا المهندسين وبعد ذلك يتم التدرج الى الاصعب ثم الاصعب ، وارى ان مقترح الاخت نورا منطقي جدا هذا ولكم كل الحب والتقدير...


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا ان شاء الله معكم*

اولا شكرا كتير على الفكرة و انا مسجل معكم بس يا اخواني بقترح انوا اكون التصميم 
على الحاسوب و ان شاء الله راح انفيد و نستفيد من معلومات بعضنا


----------



## رعد الخالدي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ضرار الزرزور انت متوهم جدا ، بحكم خبرتي المتواضعة العمل على الحاسوب بدون معرفة الحسابات اليدوية كالشخص الي يركب سيارة حديثة وهو معصب العينين، المعرفة النظرية بالموضوع ومعرفة الحسابات اليدوية يجعلك تحس بالارقام والنتائج التي تحصل عليها بشكل افضل بكثير مما لو عملت فقط على البرنامج.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اتفق تماما مع رعد ولكنى اود ان يتم العمل سريعا لان الجميع منشغل الان
الزعيم بالانتخاباات ههههههههههه
ولا يريد ان يجعلنا ضمن برنامجه الانتخابى 
ولا ادرى اين المهندس ابو السعود نفتقده كثييييرا
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## م الهرباوي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك سيد محمد على هدا الملف والله يزيدك من علمه واياك


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما دامت المشاركات يغلب عليها الكلام فاقدم لكم هذا العمل البسيط للنقاش او اي شيء و ارجو ان اكون احسنت انجازه
المقترح الذي وقع تقديمه سابقا طويل جدا جدا والدليل هو ان حساب one joint يتطلب مجهودا كبيرا
لذلك اقترح هذه الطريقة للعمل 
وكل من لديه القدرة و الوقت يضع مثالا محلولا للنقاش (joint anchor or rafter or loads ;;
وبعده يقع الانتقال الى مستوى global structure (column+beam + joint...)
و لكم كل الفضل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
والله لولا الدراسه تشغلنى قليلا لحذوت حذوك 
وفقك الله وتقبل خاالص تحياتى


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> والله لولا الدراسه تشغلنى قليلا لحذوت حذوك
> وفقك الله وتقبل خاالص تحياتى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
و فيك بارك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## donbosco (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم , فكره جميله جدا 
عموما انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي كان ستيل و كانت فكرته عمل محطة قطار و فيها دور علوي هو دور خدمي ترفيهي {مول} فوق المحطه بس متشال بشدادات Hangers مش عمدان وكانت تفاصيله كالتالي 
Span 32m
spacing 8m
hangers @ 8m in both directions 
لو ينفع الاشتراك او مطلوب مني اي حاجه انا ف الخدمه و لوحد عايز رسومات المشروع يقولي وانزيلهولو
Layout Autocad
Analysis Staadpro 2004


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

donbosco قال:


> السلام عليكم , فكره جميله جدا
> عموما انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي كان ستيل و كانت فكرته عمل محطة قطار و فيها دور علوي هو دور خدمي ترفيهي {مول} فوق المحطه بس متشال بشدادات hangers مش عمدان وكانت تفاصيله كالتالي
> span 32m
> spacing 8m
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
ومرحبا بك فى فريق الورشه 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

donbosco قال:


> متشكر جدا انا في الخدمه بس كنت عايز اعرف المتابعه هتبقا ازاي ؟


ان شاء الله يتم الاول الاتفاق على احد المشاريع
ولو عندك مشروع يكون معقول بالنسبه لناس (زيى كده) لسا بتتعلم ستيل ممكن تتفضل وتطرحه ونشوفه 
مشكور على متابعتك الطيبه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## donbosco (9 نوفمبر 2009)

سيدي الفاضل كلنا بنتعلم وحده وحده متقلقش 
طيب هو انا في فكره في دماغي كده لو نفعت ان شاء هطرحها بحيث اننا نرفع مستوى الSteel ربنا يسهل بس ان شاء الله 
تحياتي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور على المتابعه*



donbosco قال:


> سيدي الفاضل كلنا بنتعلم وحده وحده متقلقش
> طيب هو انا في فكره في دماغي كده لو نفعت ان شاء هطرحها بحيث اننا نرفع مستوى الsteel ربنا يسهل بس ان شاء الله
> تحياتي


 جزاك الله كل خير 
نامل ان يتم الاتفاق على فكرة فعلا تكون زى ما قولت لحضرتك 
معقوله كبدايه فى الستيل 
وان شاء الله ننطلق
تقبل تحياتى وننتظر فكرتك ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال:اذا كان جسر 80سم في 17سم ضبل كان 8ملي هل استطيع ان اضع جسر 80سم في 17سم كان واحده في 10ملي رجاءا جاوبوني بسرعه ع سؤال.....


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

كلنا مستنيين
نداء يا جماعه الى اعضاء الورشه 
نريد البدئ فى المشروع
لقد تم اقتراح اكثر من مشروع ارجو بحثهم والاتفاق على احدهم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
لقد أمضيت حوالي ساعتين وأنا اقرأ صفحات الموضوع لن أعلق و لن أقيم, كل ما سأقوم به في أقرب وقت هو موافاتكم بمشروع بسيط محلول يدويا و فق الكود البريطاني و سأذكر فيه أدق التفاصيل مع سرد للمصطلحات العلمية


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال ملح ارجو المساعدة بالرد
اذا كان لدينا عمود بيتوني ووصلنا به مقطع ستيل ( فولاذي )
تم دراسة البراغي والصفيحة الستيل واستيفاء جميع الشروط لأيجاد عدد البراغي وابعاد الصفيحة
لكن السؤال
القص الذي يحصل ضمن البيتون كيف يمكن معرفة تحمل البيتون له
اي 
كيف يمكن الأكد أن الاجهاد الناتج في منطقة وصل البرغي بالخرسانة لن يتسبب بتفتيت الخرسانة
هل هو الاجهاد المسموح على القص للبيتون نفسه 
ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى
ارجو الرد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم*



خيطو قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> لقد أمضيت حوالي ساعتين وأنا اقرأ صفحات الموضوع لن أعلق و لن أقيم, كل ما سأقوم به في أقرب وقت هو موافاتكم بمشروع بسيط محلول يدويا و فق الكود البريطاني و سأذكر فيه أدق التفاصيل مع سرد للمصطلحات العلمية



والله يا اخى لو تم ذلك من جانبك تكون فعلا قطعت معنا نصف المشوار فعلا ويكون بالتاكيد عمل عظيم من جانبك
ارجو ان تستحضر همتك وان يوفقك الله 
اتمنى ان يكون المثال المقترح من جانبك مثال يصلح لان يكون بدايه جيده لمن يرد تعلم الستيل وليس مثال اكثر تقدما 
اتمنى من قلبى ان يوفقك الله 
دعوااااااااااااااتى
تقبل منى خالص الاحترام والتقدير مع خالص تحياتى:84:


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman;1368248 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال ملح ارجو المساعدة بالرد
> اذا كان لدينا عمود بيتوني ووصلنا به مقطع ستيل ( فولاذي )
> تم دراسة البراغي والصفيحة الستيل واستيفاء جميع الشروط لأيجاد عدد البراغي وابعاد الصفيحة
> ...


انظر هنا وادخل معطياتك وتحصل علىcalculation sheet بواسطة french codes
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164289-2.html


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا مثال محلول لاحمال الرياح علي portal frame وهو واحدة من طريقتين رئيسيتين بالنسبة لنفس portal frame المذكور

http://www.4shared.com/file/162369055/ebaf64b3/wind_calculation_to_EC1-NF-199.html


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا مثال محلول لاحمال الرياح علي portal frame وهو واحدة من طريقتين رئيسيتين بالنسبة لنفس portal frame المذكور
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/162369055/ebaf64b3/wind_calculation_to_ec1-nf-199.html


جزاك الله كل خير على الملف
جارى التحميل والاطلاع والاستفاده ان شاء الله
فعلا حضرتك اضفت كتير جدا لللورشه
اللى حضرتك بتعمله ان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك
وان شاء الله يكون خير اعداد للبدئ فى مشروع كبير ان شاء الله
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ag.nayel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس ابن مسعود .
الحقيقه من الاطلاع السريع عرفت مدى درجه التعقيد فى حسابات ضغوط او سحب الرياح .
وعرفت مدى التبسيط الذى يوفره الكود المصرى عند حسابات احمال الرياح . فالبطبع كلما كثرت المعاملات التى تؤخذ فى الحسبان اثناء الحسابات كلما زادت دقه هذه الحسابات وهذا ما رأيته فى مثالك . 
أود ان أسأل ان كانت عجله الجاذبيه تكون فى الحسابات ام لا :
القانون هكذا ؟:qp=.5rv^2
ام هكذا:؟qp=.5rv^2/g حيث g عجله الجاذبيه!؟

ام عن السؤال الاهم هلى كل هذه الحسابات تتم عند كل مره اثناء حسابات الرياح ام ان هذه هى الاساس ويتم اختصار الكثير من الخطوات؟ وان كان يتم الاختصار ارجو مثال صغير للتوضيح .
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ag.nayel قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس ابن مسعود .
> الحقيقه من الاطلاع السريع عرفت مدى درجه التعقيد فى حسابات ضغوط او سحب الرياح .
> وعرفت مدى التبسيط الذى يوفره الكود المصرى عند حسابات احمال الرياح . فالبطبع كلما كثرت المعاملات التى تؤخذ فى الحسبان اثناء الحسابات كلما زادت دقه هذه الحسابات وهذا ما رأيته فى مثالك .
> أود ان أسأل ان كانت عجله الجاذبيه تكون فى الحسابات ام لا :
> ...


وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير
فيما يخص external and internal forces سوف اقوم بمثال لذلك تكملة للمثال السابق مع القيام ببعض التعديلات باذن الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

badawey قال:


> شكرا علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع وارجو توافر باقي المشروع في اسرع وقت وشكرا


 ان شاء الله يتم الرفع ولكن
الموضوع مطروح للنقاش والتعاون والعمل التعاونى مش انت تسال ونحن نجيب لتعم الفائده وهذا واضح من اسم الموضوع(الورشه)
تقبل تحياتى وارجو ان تستفيد كامل الاستفاده


----------



## eng hamzaabodaf (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف فى البداية اكثر من رائع


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> ان شاء الله يتم الرفع ولكن
> الموضوع مطروح للنقاش والتعاون والعمل التعاونى مش انت تسال ونحن نجيب لتعم الفائده وهذا واضح من اسم الموضوع(الورشه)
> تقبل تحياتى وارجو ان تستفيد كامل الاستفاده


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لماذا لا تقوم بتقديم calculation sheet كاضافة؟


----------



## ايمن*** (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايمن ****

اتمنى الاسراع فى التصميم اليدوي وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ايمن*** قال:


> اتمنى الاسراع فى التصميم اليدوي وشكرا


 ان شاء الله اخى الكريم ولكن نحن الان فى مرحلة تحضيريه يتم فيها رفع بعض الكتب والشروحات التى قد تفيد للتعريف بالستيل


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم فكره رائعه جدا وياريت يكون المشروع يتضمن fram & truss


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله الموضوع سوف يبدئ بصورة مبسطه ثم الى مستوى متقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اليلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا هو العمل الاخير في مسالة الرياح بعد القيام ببعض التعديلات على الورقة الاولى
وبالتالي يمكن ترك الورقة الاولى واعتبار الثانية هي التى يمكن الاعتماد عليها في بقية portal frame actions
self-weight will be taken as anapproximative value of 0.5 KN/m^2
التحميل من الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/172857143/1b07674e/wind_actions_to_EN_1991-1-4_20.html
ولا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء ولكم كل الفضل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



بسام محمد منصور قال:


> السلام عليكم فكره رائعه واتمني يكون المشروع عباره عن fram and truss للفاده الكثر وشكرا



اضم صوتى لصوتك 
واتمنى من احد اساتذه الستيل فى المنتدى ان يشاركنا ليضع لنا الخطه وكيف نعمل ويكون عونا لنا باذن الله فى هذه العمليه
جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا الان بصدد اعداد portal frame analysis
ولكن الاطلاع عى wind actions الثانية ضروري لان الاحمال وقع حسبانها من هناك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*ب*



ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا الان بصدد اعداد portal frame analysis
> ولكن الاطلاع عى wind actions الثانية ضروري لان الاحمال وقع حسبانها من هناك


جزاك الله كل خير على مجهوداتك 
هل بعد ذلك سوف يكون ما قدمت حضرتك كبدايه لنتعرف على الستيل وكيفية التصميم وهكذا 
ثم نبدئ بعد ذلك فى مشروع؟
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير
جزاك الله كل خير على كل ماا تقدم


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

التصميم هو نفسه سواء كان مشروع ضخم او صغير لان المواصفات لا تفرق بين الصغير والكبير بل بين انواع التصميم 
ما قمت بانزاله هو اجزاء متفرقة لمشروع وفي شكل مسودات اولية سيقع تعديلها نهائيا فيما بعد
ولكن مازالت اجزاء اخرى وهي كلها في شكل للتفسير لطريقة العمل والتحليل ولكن التدقيق في الحسابات اليدوية يجعل العمل بطيء نوعا ما ولا ننسى الالتزامات الخاصة.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> التصميم هو نفسه سواء كان مشروع ضخم او صغير لان المواصفات لا تفرق بين الصغير والكبير بل بين انواع التصميم
> ما قمت بانزاله هو اجزاء متفرقة لمشروع وفي شكل مسودات اولية سيقع تعديلها نهائيا فيما بعد
> ولكن مازالت اجزاء اخرى وهي كلها في شكل للتفسير لطريقة العمل والتحليل ولكن التدقيق في الحسابات اليدوية يجعل العمل بطيء نوعا ما ولا ننسى الالتزامات الخاصة.



جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك
اقدر تماما مجهداتك واقدر تماما مشغولياتك
لك منا خالص الامانى بالتوفيق
فى عون الله وامانه
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ايمن الدعجة قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا.. ولكن لو سمحت هل هو التصميم يدوي


اعتقد ان الحل اليدوى طويل شويه 
لكن هو لا بد منه فى مشروع ولو بسيط ولكن لا غنى عن استخدام الكمبيوتر ايضا 
استخدام الكمبيوتر فى 
اعداد اللوحات مثلا 
اجراء بعض الحسابات الطويله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## maher-mohamed (5 يناير 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين ابن مسعود والاخ الازهرى والاخ الزعيم (مش القذافى) والدهشورى ووووو
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تابعت الموضوع بصعوبة لامكانية التواصل والاستفادة وجاءت النتائج مقبولة ولكن دون المستوى المرجو بالنسبة لى اولها انى غير ملم بالتصميم للمنشآت المعدنية من زمن بعيد ولاذنب لكم فى ذلك لكن اريد ان احدد نقطة استفادة ثابتة اولية لامكانية التتابع 
فهمت من الاخ ابن مسعود ان العامل الاقتصادى هو الاساس والمميز بين التصاميم المتعددة ويتمثل فى استخدام القطاعات الاقتصادية من حيث التوفر والقطاعات الدنيا الامنة 
وان المتحكم فى تحقيق هذا بالدرجة الاولى يمكن تحقيقه فى المدادات (purlin)وعليه هل يتحكم ذلك فى المسافات بين الفريمات حسب اطوال المدادات المتوفرة او مضاعفات المسافة التى تعطينى طول مداد كامل ومنه يمكننى تحديد الspacing بين الفريمات وتصميم القطاعات على الاحمال الناتجة من هذا التقسيط ( طبعا ان لم يكن هناك شرط آخر يحدد المسافة اصلا ) هل هذا التصور صحيح ام محتاج لتصحيح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
العامل الاساسي الاول هو التصميم الصحيح باقل التكاليف وهو عامل اقتصادي يعطي صمعة جيدة للمهندس و انطباع جيد للحريف
المدادات او purlins يمكن ان تكون على 2 supports او 3 او حتى 4 supports
لان vertical deflection criteria هو الذي يحدد section بالاساس ولا ننسى torsional buckling
بالنسبة ااى spacing بين frames فهذه مسالة ليست بالسهلة باعتبار ان الاحمال على frames ستكون مرتفعة وبالتالي 
horizontal deflections in column ستكون اكبر تحت combination dead load + wind longspan
وكذلك مسالة اخرى لا بد من التذكير بها و الانتباه لها lateral torsional buckling
ولا ننسى ان العامود يكون تحت compression and bending
حينئذ تصبح المسالة معقدة كثيرا 
على كل انا بصدد اعداد portal frame calculation وربما تتضح الرؤيا اكثر 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maher-mohamed (6 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم شكرا للرد انا لا اقصد ان يكون المسافة بين الفريمات هى كامل طول المداد ولكن نراعى ان تكون مضاعفات المسافة و هى تعطى طول مداد كامل بدون تهدير للجزء الزائد لانه لو هناك زيادة فى الطول من احد الطرفين ليس له استناد (اقل من المسافة التى سبق تحديدها بين الفريمات ) سيكون ليس له استخدام يعنى فكرة المسافة بين الفريمات ممكن ان تحدد من هذه النقطة  ولو تفضلت تصحيح واعطاء مفهوم عام عن التعامل مع التصميم من اين نبدأ وماهى النقاط المؤثرة وما هى الاشياء المتكررة الثابتة غالبا كتصور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا يوجد اتلاف للاجزاء الغير مستعملة
واصلاح ذلك يكون كما ذكرت بواسطة purlins with 3or 4 supports
اما frames فتحكم فيه كما ذكرت forces والتي بدورها تؤثر مباشرة ب lateral buckling +deflection او torsional


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه مسودة اولية لتحليل portal frame وكما هو معلوم لا بد على الاقل من 3 iterations للوصول الى العمل النهائي
http://www.4shared.com/file/194495680/4595ad84/Analysis_of__portal_frame_buil.html

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها


----------



## Abo Fares (14 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله عليكم.. 

جزيل الشكر لكل من شارك في الموضوع - وعلى رأسهم صاحب الموضوع الدهشوري، وابن مسعود، وزعيم الاسكندرية، وخالد الأزهري، وباقي الأخوة.. اعذروني لعدم ذكر الجميع.... 

موضوع - بفكرته وصورته - قيم، من أفضل المواضيع في الملتقى....... تابعته نظرياً، وسأتابعه فعلياً للاستفادة.. 

خالص التحيــــــــات..


----------



## ag.nayel (21 يناير 2010)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هذه مسودة اولية لتحليل portal frame وكما هو معلوم لا بد على الاقل من 3 iterations للوصول الى العمل النهائي
> http://www.4shared.com/file/194495680/4595ad84/analysis_of__portal_frame_buil.html
> 
> ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها


 جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
انا قرأت سريعا المقدمه وبجد والله رائعه جدا جدا 
وان شاء الله تعالى احاول قريبا اتناقش مع حضرتك فى طريقه التصميم وحساب الاحمال خصوصا احمال الرياح . وجزاك الله كل الخير .


----------



## عاصم88 (28 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا اخى الكريم على الملف الرائع لما احتواه من معلومات ذات فائدة...
وقد استفدت منها بصورة عامة ...
وفي انتظار المزيد من هذا الجهد الطيب لتعم الاستفادة
وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## ahmedyassen (9 فبراير 2010)

الملف لامم كل lay out باركك الله


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (9 فبراير 2010)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

:58:


أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> فكرة ممتازة، ومشروع ممتاز... أتمنى أن تنتقل الفكرة إلى التطبيق الممتاز  ​
> لا أعلم ما هي الطريقة التي ستقومون من خلالها بطرح الموضوع والتعامل معه، ولكني أقترح أن تكون طريقة تكون فيها الاستفادة أكبر ما يمكن بالنسبة للمتابع من الزملاء، وليس فقط بالنسبة للمشارك.. أعتقد أن وجهة نظري واضحة  ​
> بالنسبة لتثبيت الموضوع... يتم التثبيت فقط في حالة تحقيق الموضوع للتفاعل الكبير فيه والاستفادة الكبيرة المقدمة من خلاله.... عندها يتم تثبيت الموضوع أوتوماتيكياً دون أي طلب... ​
> ...


----------



## engabogabr (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس للاسف مع احترامي الشديد للاخوة 
ورشة بطيئة وغير منظمة


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اقدم هذا المثال المحلول ل cladding rail ارجو ان يفيدكم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/223465311/c68b6d7c/Design__cladding_rail__EN_1993.html

وفي انتظار بقية الاخوة لاثراء الورشة وتفعيل انتاجيتها ...
ولكم كل الفضل؟
اتسائل لماذا غاب كل (المتحمسين ) للورشة؟؟


----------



## جمال الجيش (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكوين جدا على هذا العمل الرائع

لكن اريد التنويه الى شيء تم تجاهله تماما في المناقشة واقتصر العمل 
على الموضوع الانشائي
لكن لم يطرح باب الدراسة الهيدرولوجيه 
بمعنى حساب انابيب تصريف المياه والمجاري 
*DOWNPIPE AND EAVES GUTTER CALCULATOR*

.this is very important section 
i put a address for company

http://www.roof-gutter-design.com.au/Downp/applet.php

you can calculate the number of pipes and gutter depend on the quantity of rain 
mm/h and the area of the structure..


----------



## جمال الجيش (24 فبراير 2010)

اقصد كمية المطر من المهم جدا سرعة التخلص منها لنها تشكل وزن كبير في حال لم يتم التخلص منها بسرعة ينمن ان تنهار المنشأه بالكامل وهذا ما حصل في احدى المنشآت المعدنية حصلت امطار غزيرة جدا وتجمع المياه على سطح المنشأ مما ادى لأنهيارالمنشأ بالكامل وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## احمدعلاء (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الاهتمام بموضوع واحد فقط والتركيز عليه من البدايه حتى ينتهى وبعدها مكنل على الموضع اللى بعده مما يسمح لنا الاستفاده اكثر والصراحه انا كان نفسى الاقى حاجه تفيدنى فى موضوع general lay out 
لانى محتاجه ضرورى واعتمدت ان الورشه ممكن تبدا بيه خصوصا انه مش صعب اوى ومن الاساسيات


----------



## live3569 (10 مارس 2010)

جميل جدا جدا جدا ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
يا ريت ندخل في الجد ( لو سمحت )
شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## المهندس البار (10 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر والله العضيم انا ضعيف بها الجانب واريد ان اكون قوي في التصميمات المعدنيه وشكر


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه تقريبا sections I&H.. المستعملة وهي بواسطة DWG


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر لجميع الاخوان المشاركين في هذه الورشة وللاخص للاخ مقترح الورشة (محمد الهشوري) لتوضيحاتهم القيمة ولما يبذلونه من جهد لافادة الاخرين..........ولكن في الحقيقة كنت اتمنى ان اجد الحسابات اليدوية اولا للمثال الذي اقترحه الاخ محمد في البداية ..........لاني محتاجة لامثلة افهم من خلالها كيفية عمل تصميم كامل لtruss مبسط وباسرع وقت..........فارجو من الاخ محمد ان يرسل لي حسابات المثال اذا كانت متوفرة لديه ............ولكم كل الشكر واجركم على الله


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot 
God bless you


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## king20 (5 أبريل 2010)

كلااااااااااااااااااام كتييييييييييير والفعل قليل 

بصراحة أحسن واحد هنا المهندس ابن مسعود كل كلمة ليه بملف راجل مبيهزرش 

وشكرا ع الساعتين اللي قضيتهم ف متابعة الموضوع واتفاقكم على الا تتفقو ا وشكرااااااا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (6 أبريل 2010)

اين هذه الورشة هى فكرة جميلة


----------



## الفارس (6 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي الافادة
*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2010)

king20 قال:


> كلااااااااااااااااااام كتييييييييييير والفعل قليل
> 
> بصراحة أحسن واحد هنا المهندس ابن مسعود كل كلمة ليه بملف راجل مبيهزرش
> 
> وشكرا ع الساعتين اللي قضيتهم ف متابعة الموضوع واتفاقكم على الا تتفقو ا وشكرااااااا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بدايةً اوجه شكري لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع رغم عدم اكتمال الموضوع بالصورة المرجوة للجميع ولكن اعتقد ان الاسلوب الذي ذكرته الاخت نورة من الممكن ان يكون نقطة انطلاق جديده لتصحيح الاوضاع 

وتاكد يا اخي الفاضل ان كل الاخوه المشاركين متميز في جانب من الجوانب علي المستوي الفردي ولكن العمل الجماعي شئ آخر - وهذا هو ما يعيبنا كعرب انا لا نحسن ادارة عمل جماعي او بمعني ادق غير متميزين في ذلك لاسباب مختلفه 

فارجو ان نشغل انفسنا بالبحث عن نقاط الالتقاء وتعظيمها حتي نعالج الخلل الذي يصيب هذا العمل الجماعي ولا ندعو للاحباط وليس معني كلامي هذا تقليل من قيمة الاخ ابن مسعود فهو متميز جداً وذو خبره كبيره في هذا المجال كما يبدو من مشاركاته ونسال الله ان يزيده من فضله العظيم 

ولا ننسي طبعا ان كل واحد من الاخوة له مشاغله الخاصه من عمل او اسره وخلافه ولكل منا ظروفه الخاصه 

وان شاء الله يتم اعادة التخطيط لطريقة العمل في الورشه حتي تكون في صورة عمليه ومفيده اكتر 

وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالله الحوامدى (8 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## كامل الجبالي (9 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت


----------



## الموهوبة1 (9 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق جماعة الخيررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 أبريل 2010)

حد ممكن يوضح طريقة حصر المنشات المعدنية بالتفصيل 
خاصة انا عندى مشكلة فى اوزان الواح الصاج البقلاوة وكذلك مسامير البرشام 
لاتوجد جداول للاوزان مثل الchannel
شكرا جميعا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بدايةً اوجه شكري لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع رغم عدم اكتمال الموضوع بالصورة المرجوة للجميع ولكن اعتقد ان الاسلوب الذي ذكرته الاخت نورة من الممكن ان يكون نقطة انطلاق جديده لتصحيح الاوضاع
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اسف طبعا جداجداجدا لانشغالى عن الموضوع رغم انى كنت اشد اشد المتحمسين له وكنت من طرحه فى البدايه 
لكن 
شكر واجد وتحيه خاصه جداجداجداجداجداجداجدا من القلب لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع 
اعتقد انه من نهاية الورشه الاولى انا كان عندى اعتقاد واظن انه هو من اسباب عدم استمرار المشروع كما هو مرجو منه
اولا 
احنا بنخاطب مين فى الموضوع
ناس فاهمه ستيل كويس والموضوع عشان نزود معارفهم ولا ناس عاوزين يتعلموا ستيل
انا كنت اقصد الناس (اللى انا منهم )اللى مش عارف تصميم ستيل وعاوزه تتعلم 
لكن فى اول موضوع المبتدئين (اللى زييى )تاهو واللى مش عنده فكرة معرفش يجارى الموضوع اصلا
بس كان فيه ميزه اننا عرفنا ناس خبرة اوى فى الموضوع والحمد لله ان المنتدى مليئ بهم
فكان افضل شيئ من وجهة نظرى 
ان الموضوع يكون له محرك (ريس يعنى )زى ما بنقول فى مصر 
يعرف ان الموضوع فى الاول موجه للمبتدئين ويكون عارف هو المفروض يمشى معاهم ازاى
طبعا كانت عبئ على الناس ويمكن مجدش اتحمس
اقترحنا 
ان يكون الموضوع مش مشاع على المنتدى كده
نبتدى بخمس اى عشر مشاركين 
ويتفقوا على طريقه يجتمعوا من خلالها سواء كان على ياهو اى على اى شيئ بس يقفلوا على نفسهم اسبوعين ولا شهور وكل فترة يطلعاو بنتيجه لو بدئنا كده كان هيبقى فى ناس كتير ابتدت اول الطريق وتقدر كل واحد فيهم برده يساعد اللى يقدر عليه وهنو مكمل مشواره برده
لكن كده 
تاهت الماده العلميه بين المشاركات والملفات وعبارات الشكر والعمليه بقت (انا اسف جداجداجداجداجداجداجدا للفظ بقيت هيصه )
فبرده محدش استفاد من الناس المبتدئين(اللى زييى كده)
من الواضح ان كده الموضوع هبفضل اجتهاد من شخص لحد ما يمل وبعدين ييجى واحد تانى يتحمس وبعدين يمل 
مش هنعرف نكمل 
المركب اللى من غير ريس بتغرق 
اتمنى انى اكون مزعلتش حد منى واسف لاى كلمه ممكن تدايق اى زميل او اخ اكبر لينا اللى والله بحبكم فى الله 
واتمنى من ربنا نشوف الموضوع من زاويه تانيه ونشوف ليه المحاولات اللى فاتت منجحتش اوى ونعدل 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخ محمد انا اتفق معك تماما......انا من اول مرة قرأ ت فيها هذا الموضوع كنت متفائلة جدا باني ساجد المعلومات التي احتاجها ولكن للاسف لم تجري الامور كما يجب ....ولكن مع ذلك اعتقد ان الورشه كانت مفيدة من خلال الملفات التي ساهم بها الكثير من المشتركين فيها.....فالشكر للجميع
اخ محمد رجاءا اذا كانت لديك اي معلومات عن كيفية التصميم اليدوي لtruss او كيفية حساب الاحمال وتوزيعها ان تساعدني في ذلك لقد كتبت لك ذلك سابقا ولكن لم اجد الرد......كان يفترض ان ارسل لك رساله خاصة ولكن هذا غير مسموح لي لحد الان


مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اشكر كل من يساهم فى هذا الموضوع واجد ان الحل واتفق مع المهندس الدهشورى اطال الله فى عمرة ان لازم لازم لازم يكون فى حد فى الورشة ذو خبرة فى تصميم الاستيل لان احنا كدة حنتوة انا نسى والله الورشة دى تتم وتكمل وتخرج بشكل احسن من كدة بكتير لكن المهندسين ذوات الخبرة بخلنين علينا بمشاركتهم حتى بس مساعدة اولية يورونا الطريق عايزين بس بداية حتى تكون مشاركتهم توجية ليس الا انا ممكن اجيب كتب واصمم واعرف وازاكر لكن التصميم العملى والخبرة هو ماينقصنا دة اللى الناس كلها تقصدة الخبرة العملية ولن تاتى الا بمهندسين اشتغلو فعلا فى الستيل ارجو تحقيق ذلك بس التجية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## eng_rafat2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## الزوايديه (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## الثابت الأصيل (20 أبريل 2010)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به
المهندس زياد اسطنبلي 
وفقك الله
*


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام بموضوع الورشه وارى 
ان يتم تنظيم فريق العمل ليتم البدئ فى العمل الجدى بعد انتهاء موسم الامتحانات مباشرة 
تحياتى


----------



## مجاهد عمر (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين ورشة عمل للخير تؤجروا عليها ان شاء الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 أبريل 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام بموضوع الورشه وارى
> ان يتم تنظيم فريق العمل ليتم البدئ فى العمل الجدى بعد انتهاء موسم الامتحانات مباشرة
> تحياتى


 يا ريت اخ محمد و اعتبرني اول المشاركين في الورشة الجديدة ان شاء الله


----------



## abohanen2010 (5 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك لمافية الخير للمسلمين 
ملف رائع جدا جدا


----------



## hamzeaziz (5 مايو 2010)

*أخي العزيز 

موضوع جميل جدااااا

أود الإشــــــتراك*


----------



## salem2000 (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أول مشاركة لي وسأسجل معكم في الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## salem2000 (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لكم مني الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذه الورشة وقد وجدت الكثير ما كنت أبحث عنه في هذا المجال 
و نظرا لنقص الخبرة في مجال التصميم المعدني و الحسابات 
أعتذر عن عدم المساهمة بعمل سوى الشكر 
وانشاء الله يكون لنا مشاركات فعالة و لو بطرح أسئلة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ashour_linux (11 مايو 2010)

*أخي العزيز 

موضوع جميل جدااااا*


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (22 مايو 2010)

_انا لا ازال عضوا جديدا _
_اريد ان اعرف كيف استفيد من الكتب الموجوده _

_كما اريد كتابا خاصا ب اداره المشاريع _
_ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (22 مايو 2010)

اجو ممن يستطيع مساعدتي ان يخبرني باقصى سرعه


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (22 مايو 2010)

الحمد للرحمن


----------



## Akmal (3 يونيو 2010)

كنت أبحث عن برنامج او ملفات أكسيل لتصميم بواسطة EC3 الكود الأوربى و خصوصا تصميم العناصر المعرضة لأحمال ضغط و Cold formed


----------



## علي الرفاعي (4 يوليو 2010)

اقتراح الاخت سارية صحيح ومفيد جدا لان بدون المعرفة النظريه نصبح منقادين للبرامج والمهم ان نقود البرامج لا ان تقودنا
شكرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (9 يوليو 2010)

للجميع اقدم كل الحب و التقدير و الاحترام على المجهود الرائع


----------



## boushy (16 يوليو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ss_online1 (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك 
أخوك م سامح سمير دمياط الجديدة


----------



## moh1210 (9 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى اناستفيد معكم وشكرا


----------



## moh1210 (9 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى من الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## fady-z (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين وأنا اللي بهمني أكتر شي هو تصميم قواعد الأعمدة المعدنية


----------



## شموسة123 (24 أغسطس 2010)

الملف مضغوط بالله عليكم اخبرونى افكة ازاى


----------



## Jamal (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## اياد مسلم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
فكره رائعه جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م وضاح (4 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع غاية الروعة نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## يوسف ابو القمصان (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع افادنا الله واياكم جميعا من علمها


----------



## m m a (2 يناير 2011)

ياريت اخي الكريم ،فالاعمال المعدنية تبدو مهملة وقليلة التناول ،ليتك تبدا بالموضوع فتعم الفائدة .


----------



## m m a (2 يناير 2011)

اقترح ان يكون العمل اولاً يدوياً ومن ثم يكون الاتجاه للبرامج مما يعطي مردوداً عظيماً،ايضاً يمكن ان تكون المرحلة الاخيرة اعادة التصميم بعدة برامج وعمل مقارنة .
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## m m a (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع افادنا الله واياكم جميعا من علمها


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اين الملفات


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله والحمد لله الله اكبر


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

اللـهم رضـاك والجـنة


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

:31:


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

اللهم اسالك رضاك والجنه


----------



## tonybhnan (20 يناير 2011)

متشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرين


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (21 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## صبري غريب (23 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ... وتسلم يداك يا بش مهندس محمد


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يناير 2011)

*استفسار هام جدا ؟؟؟؟؟*

_على اد فرحتى اول ما بدأ الكلام على الورشة وسعادتى بيها موصفش اسفى وحزنى على اللى بيحصل حاليا بجد الواحد يا اعزائى كان مستنى اللحظة اللى بتأسس فى تصميم المنشات المعدنية على ايديكم يا جماعة لكن كثرت الاراء والاقاويل والمناقشات واصبحت الورشة بصراحة ورشة كلام وخلافات واعزرونى ان صح التعبير ان معظم الاعضاء كانوا يتمنون الاستفادة الكاملة هنا بمجرد سماع الخبر والكل انتظر وانا نفسى تمنيت ان افهم استيل هنا واشتقت لذلك !!!!؟؟؟؟؟ ما هو الحل يا جماعة الان مر الكثير من الوقت دون الاستفادة من فكرة الورشة التى اشار اليها الاخ الكريم محمد دهشورى وانا اوافقه الرأى بكل تأكيد بأن كانت تبدأ الورشة بمشروع جميل وسهل لكى نفهمه وطرح مشروعا رائعا للحل اليدوى وهذه فكرة جيدة جدااااا لمعرفة الأخطاء فيه ولكن ..... ماذا بعد كل هذا الوقت والجدال والاراء ؟؟ اعزرونى اعزرونى لكن ده حال كل من كان يتمنى العلم والاستفادة من الورشة ونرجو الرد والبدء الفعلى
_


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
السادة المهندسين الكرام
لقد اطلعت على محتوى هذه الدورة و بدأت من الصفحة الأولى و حتى الثالثة عشر هنا في المنتدى, حيث بدأت الدورة بحماس قليل و كما توقعت أنت تنتهي بعد أن بدأت قبل عام و نصف بدون أن أرى شيء مرضي
من الصفحة الأولى و حتى الثالثة عشر, ثمم قررت أن أذهب للصفحة الأخيرة و هنا هي 42 لأرى رد الأخ أحمد سكولز من كم يوم بس و هو يناشد ببداية أو استأناف الدورة
فهل هناك من متمم لهذا العمل أم ماذا
و لدي سؤال صغير هل يستفيد مهندس ميكانيك من هذه الدورة؟


----------



## eng.taria (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## معمر السمومي (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## هادى جميل (6 فبراير 2011)

فكرة ممتازه جدا يا باشمهندس
وانا مشروع تخرجى استيل 
ويا ريت الفكره تتنفذ فعلا


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

سبحان الله


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

الله انصر شباب مصر


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

اللهم انصر الاسلام


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

اللهم رضاك والجنه


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

اللـهم رضـاك والجـنة
لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

ياكريم يارب


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

سبحانك يارب


----------



## امــــ بكلمتي ــير (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي محمد اشكرك على المشروع المطروح بس اريد ان اسال انا طالب في المستوى الثاني في الجامعه قسم الهندسه المدنيه وادرس في جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا في اليمن هل توجد جامعه في الرياض يوجد بها الهندسه المدنيه ولالا وهل تقبل غير السعوديين علما باني يمني الجنسيه وعايش في جده


----------



## امــــ بكلمتي ــير (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم كيفكم ياشباب انا طالب في الجامعه مستوى ثاني واريد ان اتخصص في مجال المنشاات المعدنيه هل هدا المجال مرغوب في السعوديه وخصوصا في جده ولالا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raree (13 مارس 2011)

*ضننت ضناً*.. فخآآآآب ضني....
ضننت _*شيخاً*_.. طلع _مـُغــنــي_,,,


ع العمووووم مشكوررررييييييين على المحاولة....


----------



## EMANALI (16 مارس 2011)

ممكن طلب مساعده في تصميم purlines and steel structure against the wind force


----------



## al batsh (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكور للجميع اخوكم عمر البطش بس ياريت ماتنسوني بمشاريع معدنية لاني طالب في اخر ايامي في الجامعة وبستفيد من خبرتكم بالمشاربع وياريت لو مع شرح الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## natik2010 (10 أبريل 2011)

thank u


----------



## محمود محمد عثمان (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا ع الملف ويارب موضوع الاستيل نهتم بيه اكتر من كدا


----------



## Eng.Rasheed88 (27 مايو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز أخي الكريييم ...
ويعطيك ألف عافية ...


----------



## sami kahtan (29 مايو 2011)

والله ياخي تكون مشكور لان المنشاءات المعدنية مهم في لوقت الحاضر


----------



## حاتم المختار (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## beginner engineer (3 يونيو 2011)

thnx it will be great 
i want to be with you


----------



## Eyadko (10 يونيو 2011)

والله موضوع رائع اعانكم الله لازم نزود معلوماتنا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## sadeiq (2 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في تصميم القواعد للمنشئات المعدنيه


----------



## agzezo (4 أغسطس 2011)

اتمنى ان تبدا الورشة من جديد 
كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم


----------



## صقر الهندسه (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع كيذا بقا يتوه، خاصة للي لسه بدئ في متابعة الورشه .. لازم جمع المشاركات المتعلقه بمشروع الورشه في ملف واحد.


----------



## م رضوان (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا ملف رائع


----------



## ودجميل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نحن في انتظاركم - هيا نبدأ ولا ايش رايكم ياشباب


----------



## محمد دهشورى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير المرور الطيب وكل عام وانتم بخير
اتمنى ان الموضوع يكون مفيد للمتابعين وان شاء الله نستفيد من التجربه دى لمشروع تانى يكون بشكل افضل
دمتم فى طااعه الله


----------



## eng/m.sh (3 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا وانا ارشح الفكره


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (3 يناير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز يا ريت نبدأ


----------



## princess 22 (19 يناير 2012)

موضوع مفيد جدا جدا . انا كنت ابحث عنه . اريد اتعلم تصميم الجمالون


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (21 يناير 2012)

موضوع مفيد


----------



## m m a (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكن اين المنشا وشرح الحل


----------



## اكرم ف (12 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة المشرفون الافاضل علي ورشة عمل للتصميم للمنشآت المعدنية:
الفكرة ممتازة ومشكور جهودكم ،ولقد حاولت ان اعرف نتيجة هذة الورشة ولكنى لم اعرف كيف واين، وخصوصا الهنجر 8x24.ارجوا اتعلمونى لانة ممكن ان يعتمد كمرجع وخصوصا شارك فية كثير من المهندسين ذو الخبرة الجيدة.
تحياتى وشكرا سلفا على جوهودكم.


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (12 فبراير 2012)

_نعم فكرة جيدة_​


----------



## عاطف محمد رفقى (23 فبراير 2012)

لا الله الا الله


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شكر كبير الى جميع الاعضاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكر جميع الزملاء على جهودهم الطيبة


----------



## منصور الدمنهورى (29 مارس 2013)

شغل ممتاز ومشاركات رائعة ولكن انصح اصدقائى المهندسين بالاعتماد على البرامج الانشائية فمثلا تلك الورشة تحل بسهوله جدا بطريقة رسمها فى برنامج اتوكاد ثم تصديرها الى برنامج ايتابس ثم تحليل وتصميم عن طريق اوتو سلكت ثم معرفة العزوم عن جميع الوصلات ثم حل الوصلات ببرنامج مثل بور كونكشن وتحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## اسامة ابو خديجة (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير .

انا استفدت من الملفات المرفقة و يا ريت كل انسان عنده ملفات قيمة بخصوص الحديد يرسلها للامة مش رح ينقص منه حاجة ابدا .

بل رح تكون في ميزان حسناته .


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

موضوع رائع


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه الورشة الرائعة جدا


----------



## toteelna (9 فبراير 2015)

لا أدري كيف اشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدي لكم مني جزيل الشكر لقد استفدت الكثيييييييييييييير من هذا المنتدي


----------

